# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мечты о песнях

## egorOFF

Хочу показать свои стихи, мечтаю отдать кому-нибудь, может песни получатся... 
Частично, благодаря трудам Льва и Юрия, мои мечты сбываются.
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/15263
Может быть что-то понравится кому-нибудь ещё.
 Буду рад отзывам и комментариям, очень нуждаюсь в критике...

----------


## egorOFF

Чёрно-белая душа, чёрно-белая,
Ничего с такой душой не поделаешь…
Чёрно-белая душа доминошная,  
Словно белая горячка полуношная…

Говорил мне духовник пред иконою:
Если хочешь спасти душу греховную-
Ты в обитель уходи от мирских сует-
Там такая же братва, только крови нет…

Я в ворота постучал с золотым крестом,
Настоятель для начала взял послушником.
Среди братии стал братом неназванным-
За грехи мои я не был помазанным.

Я молитвы не учил, кроме "отче наш"...
За три года не забыл воровской кураж,
В душу господа принять не хватило сил,
На мирскую благодать не способен был.

Чёрно-белая душа, чёрно-белая,
Ничего с такой душой не поделаешь…
Чёрно-белая душа доминошная,
Словно белая горячка полуношная… 




Была пора, когда волков осталось мало,
Но расплодились подлые шакалы,
А наше племя терпеливо ожидало,
Пока в лесу волчата подрастали…
Пока и сам охотник измельчал…
И, наконец – наш час настал!

Наш час настал, мы вышли на охоту,
И псам теперь прибавится работы,
Стеречь своих откормленных овец,
А нам – напиться крови, наконец.

Теперь вам больше не помогут егеря,
Они спились и сдохли от безделья,
Теперь у нас в колоде козыря…
А вам досталось тяжкое похмелье –
За то, что натворили вы когда-то
Наступит беспощадная расплата.

Наш час настал, мы на тропе войны ,
Мы с ней навеки все обручены…
Война даёт вам только дрожь сердец,
А нам – напиться крови, наконец.

Нам не нужны флажки и вертолёты,
Мы честно начинаем брать своё…
Нам ни к чему охотников заботы,
Мы Богом данное зубастое зверьё.
Забудьте об охоте на волков,
Мы открываем свой сезон – на псов!

Наш час настал, мы вышли за флажки,
И мы от состраданий далеки…
Мы просто мстим, как завещал отец,
И мы – напьёмся крови, наконец. 



Я не умею пить и петь.
Со мной не погулять…
Могу неделю прогудеть,
И заново начать…

Сижу один и тупо пью,
Вхожу в кондицию…
И если вдруг я запою –
Придёт милиция…

И мы споём со старшиной,
Уже набравшимся.
Он тоже парень неплохой,
Хотя не нашенский.

Соседи сверху постучат,
Они не злобные.
Подскажут нам - который час,
Вот как удобно-то!

С теченьем времени вокруг
Лишь безысходность.
Налей ещё, любезный друг,
За безнадёжность.

За мною пропитый талант,
Ненужный Богу.
И за фальшивый бриллиант
Души убогой.

Вот мой теперь навеки друг –
Апатия, тоска…
Опохмелиться поутру
Зовёт меня стакан… 


Стылые берёзы предо мною …
Им не плакать больше по весне
Спилены зубастою пилою
Рухнули они в пушистый снег.

Реквием над мёртвыми стволами
На делянке некому читать…
Ветви обрубают топорами,
Под надзором некогда мечтать.

Сколько было спилено берёзок,
Сколько веток брошено в огонь…
Нас они спасали от мороза,
Согревая сердце мне порой.

Золотые краски в искрах снега
Языками пламени горят…
От сумы да от тюрьмы нет оберега –
Так у нас, в России говорят.

Навсегда душа моя согрета
Тем костром, где мой лесоповал…
Средь зимы нам бушевало лето
Только конвоир не замечал… 


В моих стихах и песнях мало страсти.
Ну что поделать, нет внутри огня…
В наш тихий век нет ни одной напасти,
Чтоб растревожить сердце у меня.

Мне наплевать на суету мирскую…
Всё было, есть и будет на Земле.
Лишь об одном из года в год тоскую –
Что не  умчаться  в небо на метле.

Мне всё равно – кто правит этим миром,
Бог или дьявол – кто их разберёт…
Я никого из них не сделаю кумиром,
В кумиры мне никто не подойдёт.

И  нет причин гадать цыганке на ладони –
Коль  наперёд известен результат…
Меня  во тьму пускай  уносят кони,
Туда,  откуда  нет  пути  назад.


Мои друзья, подруги дорогие,
Простите мне, коль я обижу вас...
Простите все слова мои лихие,
Ведь для меня они всегда пустые, 
И бесконечно далеки от дел подчас. 

Такой, как видно, у меня характер,
И с чувством юмора такие кренделя…
Но только я, конечно не предатель,
И у меня есть до получки три рубля!

А если вдруг когда и я обижусь
На вас за что-нибудь, не знаю что…
Вы не пытайтесь подойти поближе…
Я сам себя в такое время ненавижу,
Но вам, быть может, – плюну на пальто!

Такой, как видно, у меня характер,
И с чувством юмора такие кренделя…
Но только я, конечно не предатель,
И у меня есть до получки три рубля!

Друзья мои, нальём ещё немного…
Какой, однако, нынче крепкий самогон!
Эй, дайте мне закуски хоть потрогать, 
У нас давным-давно одна дорога…
И у меня для всех диагноз припасён…

Такой, как видно, у меня характер,
И с чувством юмора такие кренделя…
Но только я, конечно не предатель,
И у меня есть до получки три рубля!




Скачи, скачи, Единорог,
В полях безбрежных облаков…
Умчи меня, Единорог
В страну без крови и грехов.

В страну, где сбудутся мечты,
В страну, где кружится любовь…
В страну безбрежной красоты,
В страну, где ты вернёшься вновь.

Я новой встречи буду ждать,
И в сердце преданность храня…
С надеждой робкою мечтать
Что вновь ты унесёшь меня 

В страну, где сбудутся мечты,
В страну, где кружится любовь…
В страну безбрежной красоты,
В страну, где ты вернёшься вновь.

Скачи, скачи, Единорог,
За нашим белым солнцем вслед
Умчи меня, Единорог
Туда, где счастья силуэт.



Топот железных копыт -
Вдребезги сон тишины…
Всадник по полю летит,
В свете печальной луны.
Розовым дымом рассвет
Встретит в дороге его –
Кровью отмеченный след
Смоет росы колдовство…

И не найти среди лесов, среди полей, 
Среди забытых городов его людей…
Ушёл за стену чёрных гор его народ,
Ушёл готовить воинов в поход…
И жажды кровной мести не унять,
Судьба народам вечно воевать…

Помнили лишь старики
Болью своих грешных ран,
Что за горой у реки
Кровников жив атаман.
Розовым дымом рассвет,
Вдребезги сон тишины.
Через года мирных лет
Мстителей крики слышны…

И снова кровь несчастных городов,
И сладкий запах трупов и костров,
И плач невинных женщин и детей, 
И лица обезумевших людей…
Опять война ворвалась в каждый дом,
Ни свет, ни тьма, - лишь мы виновны в том. 




Замок воздвигнул король
В тысячу башен…
Стены в бойницах и ров -
Грозен и страшен.
Долго старался отец
Дать им покой…
Только теперь для принцесс
Стал он тюрьмой.

Башни стоят выше стен –
До облаков.
Тяжек родительский плен -
Хуже оков…
Девичья юная плоть,
Пылкая страсть…
Но не уйти из ворот,
Карты не в масть.

Где ты, червонный валет,
Или король…
Поговорить тет-а-тет
Нам бы с тобой…
Только козырный отец
Бьёт всех червей.
Приговорил под венец
Всех дочерей.

Но не удался пасьянс…
Карточный бред.
Дико смеётся паяц –
Джокера нет…
Плачет усталый король
Над дочерьми –
Башен кровавая роль 
Перед людьми.



На грешной земле, на рассвете времён
Сын демона тайно рождён, 
Антихристом быть по судьбе наречён…
Но Богом помилован он. 

Любовь порой способна убивать -
Коварство феи изорвало душу…
Она была способна предавать -
Маг скрыт в скале и вход обрушен.

И Мерлин лежит уже тысячу лет…
Всё видит печально во сне –
Уж нет благородных людей на земле,
И рыцарей Артура нет.

К нему приходит лишь его отец –
Нет на земле для демона преград.
Он беспощадный дьявола гонец,
И возвращенья к свету нет назад.

И Мерлин повенчан давно с темнотой,
Заклятия дни сочтены…
Уже сделан выбор погибшей душой,
Он станет дитя Сатаны.

Любовь порой способна убивать -
Коварство феи изорвало душу…
Она была способна предавать -
И он предаст и будет мир разрушен!




Собрав в душе всю чистоту
И нежность ангела в себе,
Бог взялся сделать красоту
И место ей найти в судьбе.


Черпнул воды из родника,
И с дуновеньем ветерка,
Добавил золота жнивья
И радость песни соловья.

Божественной рукой смешал,
И помолчав, плеснул в бокал
Немного серого дождя,
Сквозь паутину процедя…

Немного солнечного света
Добавил в аромат букета,
И лунного сияния ночи
Задумчивое одиночество.

По капле мышьяка и рома,
Да ужас молнии и грома…
И, обернувшись на часы –
Пять капель утренней росы.

Ещё совсем чуть-чуть вина,
Чтоб не напиться допьяна…
И на рассвете, подустав,
Добавил парочку приправ…

Бог освятил нектар сполна,
И получилась – женщина!!! 



Слова, слова… так много слов
Легко ложатся на бумагу.
Напоминая мне любовь,
Юнца влюблённого отвагу.

Как я любил! Я позабыл
О бурной юности гульбе…
Я лишь стихами говорил,
И думал только о тебе.

Спасибо, милая, что ты
Не прогнала мою любовь.
Ты приняла мои мечты
И принимаешь вновь и вновь…

Звенит ночная тишина,
А я кропаю рифму эту.
Наградой лишь бокал вина
Неугомонному поэту.

Но вдруг в привычной тишине
Шагов любимой звук раздался:
Опять не спишь? Плесни и мне!
И я с бутылкой распрощался.

----------


## Лев

*egorOFF*,
 Рад приветствовать тебя в нашем доме-форуме!:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

*egorOFF*,многое понравилось. :Ok: 
С новоселием  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

Мечты о песнях в этом году воплотились:
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/15263

----------


## PAN

*egorOFF*,
 Здравствуйте...
Добро пожаловать... :br: 

Зовут то как???...:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

*egorOFF,Владимир,приветствую и рад знакомству с творчеством!
Давно не встречал таких сильных мужских текстов песен именно для шансона!
Некоторые -на уровне В.Высоцкого ,жму руку!Послушал песни-  очень даже!
*

----------


## egorOFF

Спасибо, меня зовут Владимир Егоров. Теперь живу уже с 1986 г. в Питере, а сам родом из Челябинска... Стихосложением, неожиданно для себя начал вплотную заниматься благодаря общению на форуме сайта "Шансон +"... и вот постепенно дошёл и до вас. Надеюсь не зря. Вот так я выгляжу в цивильном:



А вот так на отдыхе:



А это папа и тесть:

----------


## Skadi

> Скачи, скачи, Единорог


Это стихотворение очень понравилось  :flower: 



> Замок воздвигнул король


Это  :flower: 



> Собрав в душе всю чистоту


... :flower: 



> Спасибо, милая, что ты
> Не прогнала мою любовь.
> Ты приняла мои мечты
> И принимаешь вновь и вновь…


Эти строки  :flower: 
Хорошо пишете, Владимир Егоров :smile:

----------


## Markovich

*Владимир,привет! Фото-классные! Папе и тестю -респект- сразу видно,что любят шансон,вышли мужики погулять на окраине Сан-Франциско!:biggrin:

"Спасибо, меня зовут Владимир Егоров. Теперь живу уже с 1986 г. в Питере, а сам родом из Челябинска... Стихосложением, неожиданно для себя начал вплотную заниматься благодаря общению на форуме сайта "Шансон +"... и вот постепенно дошёл и до вас." - До чего ты дошел ? Докатился!:biggrin:
Тексты однако все равно хорошие!

*

----------


## egorOFF

Да, спасибо. Всё, что есть хранится тут:  http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/vne64
Заходите в любое время!

----------


## Black Lord

Молодца!!! :br:

----------


## egorOFF

*В тумане лжи погребены пророки
Под тяжким гнётом алчности людской.
И с образов взирают на убогих,
Мироточа внезапною тоской…

Толпа  людей склонилась перед ними
Крестным знаменьем осеняясь невпопад.
Иконы плачут в ароматном дыме
Кадил попов и святочных лампад…

Вокруг меня благоговеют лица
Коленопреклонённой  нищей паствы…
Блаженны эти слёзы на ресницах,
Но нет спасения от государства.

*

----------


## Лев

> Крестным знаменьем


Если крестнЫм знаменьем, то ритм не теряется, но... я не уверен, что это правильно. Поменяй местами - Знаменьем крЕстным...

----------


## egorOFF

Правильно крЕстным знАменьем. Так что вот - как не переставляй... а лучше не станет. А может и станет... 
Впрочем второе четверостишие можно выкинуть без потери смысла, если режет ухо.

----------


## egorOFF

*В тумане лжи погребены пророки
Под тяжким гнётом алчности людской.
И с образов взирают на убогих,
Мироточа внезапною тоской…

Толпа людей склонилась перед ними
Знаменьем крестным осеняясь невпопад.
Иконы плачут в ароматном дыме
Кадил попов и святочных лампад…

Вокруг меня благоговеют лица
Коленопреклонённой нищей паствы…
Блаженны эти слёзы на ресницах,
Но нет спасения от государства.

*

----------


## Лев

> знАменьем.


Не согласен(под красным знаменем ходили...:smile:) Ничего не надо выкидывать :Aga:

----------


## egorOFF

Далеко ли близко,
Высоко ли низко,
Лебеди летят над головой…
И на грани бреда,
В голубое небо
Я смотрю с душевною тоской.

Ой, вы птицы, птицы –
Нет для вас границы,
Ни таможен нет, ни паспортов…
Символы свободы,
Через все невзгоды
Вместе с вами улететь готов.

Ох, вы ружья, ружья –
Заржавели б лучше…
Не стреляйте в белых лебедей!
Порох зря не жгите
Лучше посмотрите -
Есть мишени и среди людей…

Эх, вы люди, люди…
Нам в плену иллюзий -
Лебединой песни не понять…
Всё о чём мечталось -
Всё не нам досталось -
И свободы век нам не видать.

Далеко ли близко,
Высоко ли низко,
Лебеди летят над головой
На лазурной глади...
И с собою сладив,
Я им долго вслед машу рукой.

----------


## egorOFF

*Ах, как мне хочется порой
Забросить все дела…
И удалиться на покой
Туда, где б ты ждала…

Где друг без друга мы ни дня,
И чтоб хватало сил…
Тебе на то, чтоб ждать меня
А мне - не уходить.

Стремится жизни колесо
Для нас найти ухаб…
Но наша вечная любовь
Как ангел в небесах.

Он наше счастье сохранит
Безропотно – навек.
Простит тому, кто согрешит,
Ведь это – человек…

Судьбою нам предрешено
Быть вместе навсегда…
И жизни терпкое вино
Нам будет - как вода.

Стремится жизни колесо
Для нас найти ухаб…
Но наша вечная любовь
Как ангел в небесах. 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*В бездушном серебре зеркал
Мои глаза - осколки льда…
Как будто кто нарисовал,
А я пронёс через года…

В них отражалось всё и вся -
Судьба людей и городов…
Но душу показать нельзя
В мозаике полутонов.

Доступно всем, кому дано,
В них разноцветие души -
Смотри, пока не всё равно,
И мимо не спешишь…

И в зеркалах любимых глаз
Своё увидев отраженье,
Ты остановишься сейчас,
Изображая удивленье.

В моих глазах одна лишь ты,
Когда бы кто не заглянул…
В них мир любви и доброты,
Ну а про лёд я обманул.

В моих глазах кусочки лета
Под солнечной голубизной…
Ты загляни в глаза поэта -
Я уведу тебя с собой… 

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Морозы лютые, зима холодная
Глубокий снег, тайга кругом…
И кровью алой тропа краплёная.
Петляет цепью вслед за волкОм.

Немеют лапы, уходят силы...
Почти не блещет огонь в глазах…
Но он упрямо стремится к милой –
К своей волчице – домой, назад.

Она навстречу бежит упрямо,
Не усидела, не дождалась…
Её любимый тут, где-то рядом.
Лишь бы погоня оторвалась.

Сквозь сумрак ночи следы петляли
Один кровавый, другой в слезах…
Но только всё же - их догоняли,
И меркли звёзды на небесах…

Немые люди смотрели слепо
Как лижет раны она ему...
Стреляли залпом, светлело небо -
А волчьи души ушли во тьму. 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Вот и кончилось всё.
Всё что мог, для тебя уже сделал.
Мы частичками душ обменялись навеки с тобой.
Вот и кончилось всё,
Ты меня удержать не сумела...
Я ушёл в темноту. Ты осталась одна под луной.

Не грусти и не плачь,
Ты ещё молода и прекрасна…
Словно чудный цветок, ароматом окутавший ночь.
Безымянный скрипач
Наши души терзает напрасно…
Музыка не звучит. Этой песне уже не помочь.

Мы расстались навек,
Каждый сам принимает решенье
С кем по жизни идти, или лучше идти одному…
Цвет картинки поблек,
У меня больше нет вдохновенья,
Словно высохли краски. Я и сам не пойму - почему… 

Почему всё не так,
Как в кино или женском романе...
Всё и так и не так... Где же формулу счастья найти?
Я курю натощак,
Отмокая в джакузиной ванне...
Но довольно хандрить, столько девок ещё на пути... 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Я серебряную ложку 
Опущу в стакан.
И присяду на дорожку,
Еду в Магадан…
Две недели скорый поезд
Будет вдаль стучать,
За неделю - успокоюсь,
А неделю – ждать.

Ждать, пока не будет ближе
Синий океан,
Ждать, пока я не увижу  
Город Магадан…
Ждать, покуда  с пересадки
В Ванинском порту
Нас не примет Магаданский
На своём борту.

Я серебряную ложку
Заберу с собой.
Тихо спрячу под одёжку,
Промолчит конвой…
Пусть сегодня он при деле,
А я – арестант…
Может, через две недели
Нам – один этап.

*

*Причудливым винтом пугливый пар
С гранёного стакана – в небеса…
Серебряный мне подстаканник в дар
Преподнесли намедни – чудеса!

Двенадцать граней – точно под стакан -
Откуда взяли этот антиквариат…
Сто лет как будто неизвестный старикан
Его берёг – и то не вариант…

Узор червлёный тонкий и ручной…
Такие вещи в скупку не сдают.
А посреди - с филёнкой золотой
Я вензеля родные узнаю…

Побойтесь Бога! Где вы взяли эту вещь?
Ответьте мне, пожалуйста – молю…
Кому и как – но удалось её сберечь,
Увы, судьба не сберегла семью…

Да что вы, сударь, - нервно мне в ответ
Глаза захлопали и голос задрожал…
Купил в подарок через интернет –
И о печали вашей знать не знал.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*А за окном опять дожди,
За окном - снега…
А ты мне шепчешь – подожди,
Не уходи пока.
Не уходи, побудь со мной,
Побудь со мной, чуть-чуть…
Теперь мы встретимся весной,
Лишь только не забудь.

Ты не забудь меня -
Всю зиму мне мечтать.
Я буду ждать тебя
И до весны скучать.

А я - уехал на всю жизнь,
Такая уж судьба…
И не просила ты – вернись,
Ты не слаба.
Ты не слаба, собой горда –
Растишь ты нашу дочь…
Пройдут дожди, пройдут года –
Смогу ли я помочь…

Помочь тебе и мне –
Наверно звук пустой,
А дочери – вдвойне
Я как чужой…

А за окном опять дожди,
За окном снега…
Тебе клянусь я – подожди,
Пройдут года…
Пройдут года, и ты поймёшь –
Я вовремя ушёл.
А за окном осенний дождь -
И мне с ним хорошо. 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Мне сказали: Ты опять в дураках –
Ну чего ты душу рвёшь на стихах…
По ночам сидишь, бухаешь один,
А с утра опять спешишь в магазин
Прикупить фуфырик на опохмел –
Неужели у тебя нету дел!?

Ты пошёл бы, поработал слегка,
А потом уже валял дурака…
На работе можно денег поднять,
Так сподручней дурака-то валять…
У тебя ж, как у того латыша –
Всем известно – только хрен да душа.

Только я уже слыхал этих слов,
Про любовь, работу и дураков… 
От работы только горб и грехи,
И нет времени совсем на стихи…
За душою, правда, нет ни гроша,
Но поэты этим часто грешат…

Я ведь пробовал работать уже,
Только всё одно – ходил в неглиже…
За рублями уезжал аж в тайгу,
Там, где многие сшибают деньгу…
Заработал, но сберечь не сумел –
Всё, что было, прогулял и пропел.

Но доволен я своею судьбой –
Хочешь – пей, ну а потом хочешь – пой!
Правда можно и не пить и не петь -
Над бумагой по ночам посидеть…
Может, боженька простит мне грехи,
И оставит всем на память стихи.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Как жаль, мне не дал бог таланта,
Или медведь на ухо наступил…
Ну, нет во мне зачатков музыканта,
Но я пою, пою изо всех сил!

Пусть в ноты я не попадаю аккуратно,
Нет сил  не петь, когда душа попросит,
Пусть я  веду себя порой неадекватно…
Когда войду в кураж – меня заносит!

Бывает я – послушаю кого-то…
О чём бишь он…, поёт…, а смысла нету.
И ухожу подальше от чего-то,
Или быть может, просто выкину кассету.

Как жаль, - навек пропал его талант,
Он голос рвёт тусовке на потребу…
А мог бы быть хороший музыкант,
Но вот теперь - его дают к обеду…

И он поёт, до времени, как будто
Здоров и счастлив, в этом кабаке…
Пока однажды тем печальным утром
Мы не повяжем ему ленты на венке…

Пусть в ноты мы не попадаем аккуратно,
Нет сил  не пить, когда душа попросит,
И  голос наш тогда усилен многократно
И за собой - кто слышит, тех уносит... 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Нет мне сегодня ни рифмы, ни мысли,
Руки, как плети, бессильно повисли…
Немощен, зол, даже сам на себя -
Злые сомненья меня теребят…
Тот ли я, там ли, своим ли я делом
Тут занимаюсь порой неумело…

Чем я порадую добрых людей,
Чтоб им по жизни пойти веселей?

Впрочем, к другому совсем не привык…
Выучил, вызубрил русский язык,
Слава в словах бытует в народе…
Песни из слов слагаются вроде.
Словом поэта народ и живёт,
И для народа поэт и поёт.

Чем он  порадует добрых людей,
Чтоб им по жизни пойти веселей?

Встану по солнышку я спозаранку,
Выверну душу свою наизнанку…
Слушай, душа, давай - не греши,
Что-то душевное мне напиши…
Дай моим песням немного огня,
Чтобы услышали люди меня…

А я порадую добрых людей,
Чтоб им по жизни пойти веселей! 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*В тумане лжи погребены пророки
Под тяжким гнётом алчности людской.
И с образов взирают на убогих,
Мироточа внезапною тоской…

Толпа  людей склонилась перед ними
Знаменьем крестным осеняясь невпопад.
Иконы плачут в ароматном дыме
Кадил попов и святочных лампад…

Вокруг меня благоговеют лица
Коленопреклонённой  нищей паствы…
Блаженны эти слёзы на ресницах,
Но нет спасения от государства.

И государства выживут едва - ли…
Все от министра и до президента –
По вертикали и горизонтали -
В заложниках у ссудного процента. 
*

----------


## LenZ

*egorOFF*,
Здравствуйте! Хорошие стихи! Мужские, сильные.  :Pivo:  И мне тоже напомнился Высоцкий.

----------


## egorOFF

> *egorOFF*,
> Здравствуйте! Хорошие стихи! Мужские, сильные.  И мне тоже напомнился Высоцкий.


Спасибо, Семёныча я тоже помню. Местами наизусть.

----------


## egorOFF

*На смерть поэта не хочу писать стихов.
На память вечную я написать готов –
Хоть стих, хоть прозу, или даже песню…
В моей душе тогда поэт воскреснет!

Мы с ним дышали воздухом одним,
Одни и те же песни пели,  в те же дни.
В одной и той же родились стране,
Он навсегда вселился в душу мне…

Я подражать ему во всём стремился…
Каким богам я только не молился,
Увидеть раз его – и можно умереть.
Но упредила нашу встречу Смерть.

И с той поры, как бес в меня вселился –
Нет дня в году, когда б я не напился.
Но до конца меня не загубил запой… 
Спаси Христос Володю, я -  живой! 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Вновь с восхищением смотрю на твой портрет –
Как искренне художник постарался,
Попал по-памяти,  в характер, в самый цвет…
Недюжинный талант ему достался.

А помнишь, брат, как весело и дружно
С тобой мы проживали наши дни…
Без непоняток, нам с тобой ненужных,
Мы шли вперёд, где светлые огни…

И нам ни разу в этой жизни не мешали
Все, кто намеревался помешать…
Один закон мы свято соблюдали -
Друг друга никогда не предавать.

Вновь с восхищением смотрю на твой портрет –
Как искренне художник постарался,
Попал по-памяти,  в характер, в самый цвет…
Ты на граните – как живой остался. 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Я, право, ничего не понимаю…
Когда порой надгробия читаю –
Чья злая воля двигает людьми,
Идущими на подвиг, чёрт возьми…

По воле доброй посылать на смерть –
Своих солдат – то надобно уметь!
По воле собственной на смерть идти,
Когда другие есть ещё пути…
Способен далеко не каждый, брат.
И нам с тобою нет пути назад.

По воле Господа, те, у кого в душе
Есть честь и совесть, те на кураже
Идут на смерть, презрев чужую волю…
Идут к бессмертию, по бранному по полю.

*

----------


## egorOFF

Он был и прост и угловат,
И мысли излагал невнятно…
Он был средь нас – простой солдат
Ну, может – слишком аккуратный…

Бывало, в тёплом перекуре
Мы потешалися над ним…
Ну, что за фраер по  натуре –
Над головой ему бы нимб…

А он лишь скромно улыбался -
Таким понятья не важны...
И в нашей памяти остался
Героем мировой войны.




Когда уходит друг 
Увы, не в первый раз
Ты понимаешь – круг
Сжимается сейчас…
Оставшимся в живых -
Сомкнуть к плечу плечо.
Любимых и родных
Обнимем горячо…
Я тоже вслед за ним
Уйду когда-нибудь.
Дружище, помяни…
Подруга, не забудь.
Уйдёт последний друг -
Все встретимся вдали:
Расширим звёздный круг
Покинув плен Земли.

----------


## egorOFF

*
Он родину делил на государство
И остальных людей, живущих в нём…
Когда-то тут существовало царство,
Сметённое неправедным огнём…
Он беспричинно претерпел немало
Из детства помня беспредел властей…
Но человечность в парне не пропала,
Душа чиста, без пагубных страстей…
Его душа нам подарила счастье –
Жить рядом с ним, не зная ничего…
Когда б господь тут проявил участие,
Ещё б не раз мы  видели его …
Но нет, кто рано начал – кончит ране…
Опять в России с горя водку пьют.
Таких, как он на небо чаще призывают…
Чем вновь на землю грешную дают. 
*

----------


## egorOFF

Не пью, пока что пару дней...
Нет рядом парочки друзей...
Ну, не с кем выпить-закусить...
И, впрочем, - нечего пропить.

Была горяченька - бела...
Бодун жесток был с похмела...
И кошелёк упругим был...
Но всё же - я его пропил.

Пропил халат я и кальян,
Был постоянно в доску пьян...
Мне не мешал сомнений нерв -
И вот теперь - безумно трезв...

И оглянулся я вокруг...
О чорт! А где мой лучший друг?
А это чей красивый гроб?
И почему грустит народ?

Эх, ты, Алёшка... как же так...
Тебе ж годочков-то... пустяк.
Ну, память вечная, нальём...
И добрым словом помянём!!!

P.S.

Кто понимает - тот поймёт...
Кто поминает - тот нальёт... 



С каждым может случиться всё то, что случается…
Тёмное дело.
Всё, что начато, точно когда-то кончается.
Страшное дело.
Самых лучших пораньше господь прибирает
Грустная тема.
И когда призовёт? Даже в церкви не знают.
Закрытая тема.
В храме служба идёт – обратите внимание:
Много старух.
К старикам они ходят: да, да – на свидание!
С часу до двух.

----------


## egorOFF

*В этом старом Петербургском сквере
Разложу потрёпанный мольберт…
На затёртой временем палитре
Расцинкую этот серый цвет…

Серый дождь меж серыми домами,
Неба нависающий свинец,
Под растрёпанными ветром облаками
Злата осени тускнеющий венец.

Ярких красок приготовлю на палитре
Расцвечу унылую картину…
Если благосклонен Бог к молитве –
На себя он примет половину.

Он поможет мне раскрасить это небо
Радуги непревзойдённым цветом,
И домов унылый облик где-то
Мы подправим отражённым светом.

Мы раскрасим солнцем лица людям,
Будет, отчего им улыбнуться…
Нас они, как прежде, не осудят…
На Голгофу Богу не вернуться.

И внезапно посреди своих мечтаний
Понял я, откуда серый цвет –
Краски все смешать моё желание
Превратило в грязь… и цвета – нет!    
*

----------


## egorOFF

Лебеди, лебеди -
Белые грации…
Милого времени
Галлюцинации…
Тонкие наледи,
Искристый лёд…
И в моей памяти
Осенний полёт…

Лебеди, лебеди –
Нет мне покоя…
Вы позовите
Меня за собою…
Осени жизни
Я славу пою…
Грустные мысли
Прочь отгоню…

Лебеди, лебеди –
Вот и весна…
Вновь прилетели,
И мне не до сна…
Листья расцветит
Зеленью клён...
Душа воскреснет,
Вновь я влюблён. 



Стук топоров и шелест пил
Лесную тишину разбил…
Там, за деревней, у реки
Лес рубят злые мужики.

Спешат, как будто на погост…
Спешат они построить мост.
А дело вовсе не в цене,
Ведь дело было на войне…

Да, да…  Уже была война,
Хоть из деревни не видна.
Никто вблизи её не знал,
Никто бойцам не помогал.

Три дня стучали топоры,
Три ночи яркие костры 
Горели в поле у реки…
И копошились мужики.

А утром, в неба вышине
Раздался стрёкот  в тишине…
И на сапёрный этот взвод
Нырнул немецкий самолёт.

Один лишь взрыв - и нет моста.
Разносит брёвна речка Мста…
Народ узрел такую хрень –
Мост положили в один день.

----------


## egorOFF

*Стирая в кровь подошвы ног босых
Идёт один по каменной пустыне…
Смиренно поминая всех святых,
Чьим именем ко смерти он повинен…

Ему теперь дороги нет назад,
Тяжёлый крест к его рукам привязан…
Идёт не зная, Рай там или Ад,
В конце пути несчастному указан…

Нет никого, кто указал бы путь
Ну, хоть в насмешку или понарошку
Дал смертнику намёк, куда свернуть,
Чтоб не достаться грифам на делёжку.

Нет никого… И нет таких путей
Где есть возможность избежать страданий,
Когда в плену бушующих страстей
Нет места для блаженных упований. 
*

----------


## oskar_65

*egorOFF*,
Хорошие вещи, добротные такие. Чувствуется немалый опыт за плечами.
 :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

*egorOFF*,
Николай, после прочтения Ваших стихов осталось ощущение, что как бы прожила часть Вашей жизни вместе с Вами...спасибо за то, что позволили это  :flower:

----------


## egorOFF

> *egorOFF*,
> Николай, после прочтения Ваших стихов осталось ощущение, что как бы прожила часть Вашей жизни вместе с Вами...спасибо за то, что позволили это


Спасибо, только меня зовут Владимир. И не всё тут из моей жизни, это просто "по мотивам":biggrin:

----------


## egorOFF

*За 101 – м километром - замечательный народ
Постоянно, век от века - по понятиям живёт…
Чтобы выйти прогуляться – вам не нужен документ,
Только у меня проблемы, потому что батя – мент.

Мне со школы и до дому - далеко идти пешком… 
Целых восемь километров, если срезать прямиком.
И на каждом километре, из-за каждого угла,
Может встретиться крутая, бесшабашная шпана…

Вот и ходим вместе с Вовкой - так, однако веселей,
Рядом с Вовкой - каратистом, как-то даже посмелей…
Да, бывало, после драки – зашивали мы штаны…
Но зато в округе знали – не боимся мы шпаны!

А когда после откидки вдруг к отцу пришёл пахан,
И сказал: за справедливость – вам спасибо, капитан…
То об этом, в тот же вечер знали урки, все кругом –
Потому что проболтался дядя Саня – управдом.

И теперь нам вместе с Вовкой – нет резона горевать,
И теперь, за уважуху, - со шпаной идём гулять…
Ведь шпана – она не злая, про неё всё люди врут.
Просто пацаны шальные Так свободу берегут…

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Татьяне Кабановой

В Петербургском маленьком театре
На спектакле русской антрепризы,
Голос замечательной актрисы
Гнал меня на улицу в антракте…

И обнявшись с розовым букетом
Я вернулся в зал, к второму акту
Там звучат Вертинского куплеты…
Только женским голосом прекрасным!

Бездыханно внемлет зал певице -
Так, до слёз, красиво и приятно…
Голос в душу проникал невероятно,
И звучанье тембра голоса так близко…

И поднявшись ватными ногами
К ней, на сцену, сквозь рукоплесканья
Целовал ей руки… Ей, Татьяне!
И чуть обратно не ушёл с цветами…

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Вот затихает шум трибун,
Смолкает ипподром…
Арабский у черты скакун
С орловским рысаком…
И выстрел грохнул тишину,
И кони понеслись…
В азарте ставок хватанув
Трибуны взорвались…

И нарастает дикий рёв
Мятущихся людей,
И закипает в жилах кровь
Затравленных коней.

Жокей завис на стременах,
Пытаясь не мешать…
Ему давно неведом страх,
Ему не привыкать.
Клубится пыль из-под копыт
На первые ряды…
Победы смысл уже забыт
За остротой борьбы.

И мчатся кони в никуда
Идут ноздря в ноздрю…
И я подумал - вот балда,
На что я тут смотрю? 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Что-то сердце бьётся так неровно
И кружится пьяно голова…
И в душе звучат неосторожно
Очень откровенные слова:

Ну, зачем себе ты треплешь нервы?
Разве ты среди людей один?
Не один, и всё - таки не первый…
Так какого чёрта, господи?

Это демоны мою терзают душу,
Навевая мне тоску-печаль...
Сердца стук всё глуше, глуше, глуше…
Как бы ни заглохло невзначай.

А заглохнет – может, полегчает…
В наше время даже легче без него.
Так, живёшь, к себе не привечая –
Ни людей, ни духов, - никого.

И всегда мечтаешь о свободе,
Под девизом «смертью сметь поправ»,
Ты, ещё не сумасшедший вроде -
Прав по сути, - а с собой не прав…

Ты уже на многое способен…
Поклянись, на сердце руку положив –
Будешь жить - спокоен и свободен...
И пока есть вера - значит жив! 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*На земле на нашей грешной
Есть немеряно дорог…
И красивых, и успешных,
И совсем наоборот…

Эх, дорогу, мне б дорогу –
Чтоб надежду подала…
От родимого порога-
Прямо к Богу привела…

Но судьба моя лихая –
Как тропинка меж берёз…
То крутая, то кривая –
То обидная до слёз…

Эх, судьбину, мне б судьбину –
Чтоб за родину мою
Отдал жизни половину,
Или лучше отдал всю.

Ну, куда ж теперь мне деться,
От своих-то, от грехов…
Только песнею согреться,
Только жаром от стихов…

Эх, мне бы песню, мне бы песню –
Чтоб мурашки в волосах…
И душа моя воскреснет - 
Воспарит на небеса…

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Закружило меня, понесло
В необъятные звёздные дали…
Навалился мешком полусон -
Полубред из далёких окраин.

Под какою звездой я родился,
Где моя путеводная нить…
Где ты, где ты мой ангел-хранитель,
Отзовись, наконец, отзовись…

Я судьбы своей след потерял…
В темноте, пустоте чёрных дыр.
Я на них солнца свет променял,
И забыл навсегда этот мир.

Под какою звездой я родился,
Где моя путеводная нить…
Где ты, где ты мой ангел-хранитель,
Отзовись, наконец, отзовись…

В полусонном своём забытьи
Где реальность, где бред – не пойму…
Но дорогу назад осветить
Остаётся лишь мне - самому.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Я из дому ушёл в семнадцать лет.
Куда, зачем – того не зная сам…
Уж так хотелось повидать весь свет,
Безумно жадным до него глазам…

Что видели они  –  не перечесть…
А кое-что и больно вспоминать…
Об этом ни услышать, ни прочесть,
И не понять, и даже в толк не взять!

Мне память,  будто луч из облаков,
Уж столько лет расцвечивает дни…
Но - как в тумане образы врагов,
Друзей же лица - образам сродни…

И в жизни много пройдено дорог,
По разным направленьям и ветрам…
Но всё ж такую отыскать не смог,
Что привела бы грешника во храм.

Дорога к храму каждому дана,
Коль есть у вас желание идти…
Прошу, - не отвергайте пацана,
Меня с собой возьмите по пути.

Я от земли не чувствую тепла,
Мне холодно и неуютно здесь.
И храмов золотые купола
Зовут меня на синеву небес.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Я однажды, по пьянке проспал заподряд трое суток...
Совесть грызла мне душу, но я, идиот - не слыхал.
А потом,  я пытался её разбудить на минутку,
Но она нагло дрыхла... И заново я забухал...

Потому с той поры мы ни разу с ней вновь не встречались,
Что вот так разошлись, только стоило дольше поспать...
Стало жутко удобно, - под ногами она не мешалась,
Не тревожила душу ничуть, не мешала бухать...

Так и жил до поры - вразнобой со своею "подругой"...
Только как-то свершилось в обычном угаре хмельном:
Всё подряд понеслось, завертелось по дикому кругу...
И душа алкаша пред собою увидела дно.

И... упала душа, и уснула на дне безвременья...
И во сне обрела Божьей милостью совесть свою,
И к началу начал обратилось её возрождение...
Слава Богу, живой... И ещё временами - пою.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*В моей руке горит свеча,
В моей душе слова звучат –
А я пред ликами молчу,
А я молитвы - не учу…

Своей души я не пойму…
Известно Богу одному ,
Как с ним общается она -
Так безобидна и грешна…

Мне стыдно за себя порой,
Я совершенно не святой…
Я так же грешен, как и все –
Такая в жизни карусель…

Но в тайниках моей души
Одна молитва – не спеши…
А поспешишь – всех насмешишь,
Проси прощенья и простишь… 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*О смысле жизни,- что там рассуждать…
Все истины давным-давно прокисли.
Жизнь – это суета, ни дать – ни взять,
А в суете, - какой быть может смысл?

Бреду по жизни, смысла не ища,
Бреду, самою жизнью наслаждаясь…
Бывает,  многое приходится прощать,
Внутри себя - ничуть не сомневаясь.

Бывает тоже - обижаю невзначай
Кто под руку дурную попадётся.
Бывает, сердце мне щемит печаль,
Когда обида мне назад вернётся.

Бывает после праздника - запой,
Жаль, праздники случаются всё реже…
Всё чаще, чаще - пьём за упокой,
Уход друзей из жизни неизбежен.

Мне жизни смысл давно понятен стал –
Всё тлен вокруг,  но наша сила с нами…
Лишь тот, кто ближним многое прощал
Помянут будет перед образами… 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Я когда-то всю-то жизнь свою заранее,
Как по ноткам расписал день ото дня –
Только не сбылись мои мечтания –
Видно этот нотный стан – не для меня.

И с тех пор иду по жизни наудачу
Совершенно неизвестною тропой.
Не жалею об утраченном, не плачу -
Слава Богу до сих пор ещё живой!

Гороскопы и цыганские гадания
Обещали деньги, счастье и почёт…
Но осталась лишь дорога дальняя -
Как узнать - куда кривая занесёт?

И теперь, когда я с грустью вспоминаю,
Как однажды жизнь по полкам разложил,
Сам себе тихонько улыбаюсь…
Так и жил бы… Только так и жил.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Не писал я песен,
Не был я известен…
Не играл, не пел по кабакам.
Но однажды ночью
Белой-белой ночью
Опустел до донышка стакан.

Больше нету водки,
Ни полста, ни сотки…
Нету, нету, да и негде взять.
А душа просила,
В голос голосила…
Мне ли свою душу не понять.

Душенька, родная,
Видишь – погибаю…
Подожди немного, не спеши.
А она мне шепчет
Наливай покрепче…
За помин загубленной души.

Продалась, подлюка
Видно бесу в руки…
Только за меня вам не решать.
И тогда назло я -
Вышел из запоя,
Попытался  песню написать.

Вот и получилось
То, что раньше снилось
Мне порой в горячечном бреду,
Превратилось в песни
И душа воскреснет…
Вместе с ней я к Господу приду…

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Мне для порядка, на прощание
Составить нужно завещание,
Взглянул вокруг – ядрёна мать…
Кому чего позавещать?

Ну, дело ясное с семьёй –
Им всё имущество моё…
Квартиру,  дачу, тачку, бабки…
С собой возьму костюм и тапки.

Правительству оставлю совесть -
Пускай на них и успокоится.
Банкирам оставляю долг -
На депозит. Лишь был бы толк…

Своим друзьям оставлю веру,
Пусть верят в лучшее, к примеру.
Надежду - отдаю стране,
Любовь – останется жене.

Стихи – читателям отдам,
Грехи – моим духовникам.
Лишь Честь останется со мной.
И улетит с моей душой. 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Ты просишь слова о любви -
Но слов таких не знаю я…
И кто бы, что не говорил –
Любовь – волшебная стезя…

Как бренность славы для толпы,
Воспитанной в угаре пьянства…
Как злата блеск средь нищеты -
Любовь не знает постоянства…

Её низвергнут, предадут...
Бывает просто продадут,
Но воскресает вновь и вновь,
Непревзойдённая любовь!

Я – не волшебник, знаю сам -
Во мне земная плоть и кровь.
Но я б отдал их небесам…
Чтоб только испытать любовь.

*

*В хрустальном блеске на деревьях иней…
Смотрю в окно, грущу - совсем один.
Погода шепчет мне – налей и выпей!
Но как же лень переться в магазин…

*

*Отгорели багрянцем закаты,
Отцвели хризантемы в саду…
Ты ушёл, соблазнитель проклятый,
От тебя я ребёночка жду…

Мне остался бушлат да медали -
Пропаду я теперь ни за грош…
В поликлинике – мальчик - сказали -
Лишь бы был на тебя не похож.

*

*Я - параноидальный шизофреник...
Хожу на службу только ради денег.
Скажите правду мне, о боже мой -
Какого чёрта я хожу домой?! 
*


*Когда порой в полночной тишине
Я сплю под одеялом, как сурок… 
В безбрежной заоконной глубине
Мне часто виден звёздный потолок.

И есть тогда желание взлетать...
И влиться там, в нейтриновый поток…
Но тут жена: Куда? А ну, лежать!
Куда попёрся, старый, без порток! 
*


*Если в генах нет толковых хромосом,
Если в венах крови нет - один рассол,
Если нервы все как будто из дерьма,
Если вместо мозга в голове – чума,
Если место в лёгких занял никотин,
Если беспредел мечтаний – кокаин,
Если водки нет – обидно аж до слёз,
Если вместо печени – цирроз...
Если выйду я из дома – не вернусь!
Если денег нет – то в долг напьюсь!

*


*Не пил я день, не пил я два...
И что же? Где теперь слова?
Мне не сложить один куплет -
Ум прёт, да только речи нет!
Вот - проявилась водки роль.
Не зря придуман алкоголь...

*


*Опять сегодня старый Новый Год.
Опять жене прибавится хлопот...
Опять салат и рыба заливная,
Опять бутылка запотевшая такая...
Опять горячие сибирские пельмени,
Опять вишнёвое на блюдечке варенье,
Опять заварен для завязки крепкий чай...
Опять всю ночь ментам придётся не скучать...
Опять под утро может быть вернусь домой...
Как жаль, что завтра ни хрена не выходной!

* * *

Опять сегодня с похмелюги страшный вид,
Опять башка как заводской гудок "гудит",
Опять в кармане милицейский протокол,
Опять с утра из банки выхлебал рассол,
Опять добрался на работу лишь в обед,
Опять, как водится, в кармане денег нет,
Опять, как раньше, та же самая фигня...
Опять начальник красным глазом на меня: -
Опять?! - Опять... и наказаний не боимся?
Ну, хрен с тобой, пойдём, опохмелимся... 
*


*Я пить не стал,
Я от борьбы устал...
И доктор мне диету прописал.
И я ему всерьёз её держаться обещал.
Мне в одиночку всё равно не справиться со Змием,
Он вон какой - многоголовый, - петлю не накинешь...
С ним справится не может целый мир,
Змей - всё по-прежнему - кумир.
Он нужен всем, всегда...
Как воздух и вода.
И без него - беда,
И с ним - беда...

*


*Дурак в России - больше, чем дурак.
Я это докажу - без всяких врак...
Начните сверху, снизу не с руки:
Кто нами правит? Точно - дураки!
А почему? Ответ известен всем:
Их дураки и "выбирают"- без проблем!
Кто виноват? Отвечу я - на раз!
Вы догадались? Правильно - Чубайс.
Он знал - в стране непуганых лохов
Легко издать "закон" для "дураков". 
*


*Почему у нас в России
Олигархии засилье?
Просто уголь, нефть и лес –
Бог даёт без НДС…
*


*Каждый со скукой по-своему борется.
Всех донимает безделье…
Один рюмку тяпнет – и успокоится
Другой продолжает веселье…
Третьему вовсе бороться нет воли -
Он никогда не скучает…
И пьёт эту водку только для вони
А дури – своей хватает!

*


*Опять запой… и злые черти
Упрямо пляшут на столе…
Я жду, нет просто жажду смерти!
Но не идёт она ко мне.
Не даст мне Ангел избавленья.
И не прикроет от беды.
А, чёрт с ним, завтра – Воскресенье!
Налейте Огненной воды!

*


*Когда по ящику смотрю футбол -
Налью себе пивка... и отдыхаю.
Пусть бегают и забивают гол...
Сижу себе, спокойно наблюдаю. 

А новости всегда смотрю в охотку -
Знать, что творится, в курсе быть...
Смотрю, смотрю и... наливаю водку.
Мож телевизор всё-таки - пропить? 
*


*Блуждая по просторам интернета
Не нажимайте кнопки без ума...
Нарвётесь на такого вот "поэта",
Который пишет всякого дерьма... 
*


*Мои стихи всё о простых вещах,
Слова простые говорят о вечном...
Противно мне писать о мелочах,
В которых прозябает человечество*


*Ах, летний вечер шаловливый,
Исток моей мечты игривой…
Как мчалась я неутомимо,
Безумной страстью одержима,
К тебе, мой искренне любимый…

Но под окном твоим, мой милый,
Услышав чей-то голос томный,
Я задержалась, невесома…
Узнав и голос, мне знакомый.
Ах, вечер, вечер шаловливый… 
*


*"Если б не был бы я поэтом, 
То, наверное был мошенник и вор." 
/С. Есенин/ 

Слов нет, коллега, есть один лишь мат. 
Я наблюдаю в телевизор зоосад... 
Обидно. Как ребята не садятца, 
А в музыканты явно не годятца. 
Давно им ставил басенник на вид. 
Вот Ходорковский - грамотно сидит! 
А мог бы вместе с ними вышивать... 
Но он видать не любит зад лизать. 
Таких единороссы не прощают - 
Вот и сидит на зоне - вышивает. 
У нас исчо полно таких, как он. 
Их, почитай уж целый батальон. 
Но ренегадствуют походу пацаны, 
Им собственные задницы важны. 
Силовикам никто не отвечает - 
Любые издевательства прощают. 
Чего борзеть, скажи как на духу - 
Ведь рыльце-то у каждого в пуху! 
Круговоротом задниц все поражены - 
Коррупция - засада для страны. 
Кто виноват? Отвечу я на раз ! 
Ты догадался ? Правильно - Чубайз ! 
Что делать ? Это точно не вопрос - 
Не принимайте ничего всерьёз. 
Всё это - шутка, как и этот стих, 
Я потешаться над людьми привык. 
Да, в этот раз я и немного пьян, 
К тому же раскурил ещё кальян. 
Вернусь в начало. Прочитаю Это. 
............................. ..................... 
Отличный бред нетрезвого поэта.

*


*Мне б,
Как Маяковскому
Платили
За листовку...
Я бы
Столько написал...
Я б 
Таким поэтом стал...
Я б
По понедельникам
Всем
Давал бы деньги!
Хоть кому.
Без всяких дел.
Просто так,
На опохмел.



А пока - никто не платит, фигли мне стараться...
Чё я вам, писатель, что ли - рассудите, братцы 
*:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*egorOFF*,
 Владимир, спасибо за творчество......... :Ok:

----------


## egorOFF

Когда из магазина вышел он,
Рука предательски-противно задрожала.
Бутылка выпала – и прямо на бетон!
Ба-бах! И в два раза* подорожала!


P.S.
Бывает кое-кто не догоняет -
Ну, а при чём тут "Водка дорожает"
И я таким смиренно отвечаю :
Да, потому! - Вторую покупаю!
В итоге водка для меня, зараза,
Подорожала... Правильно - в 2 раза!!! 



Когда берёзы вдоль дороги
Рядами дружно расцветают,
Они своей судьбы не знают…
А их безжалостно ломают,
Когда шофёры засыпают…

Мы потеряли уже многих
Для нас безмерно дорогих.
Мы жертвы этих правил строгих…
И кто заставил нас, убогих,
Сажать берёзы вдоль дороги?



Стихи рождаются, как дети,
Когда мне Муза первой строчкой
На вдохновение ответит…  
Своим явлением полуночным.

А поутру мы с Музой – врозь…
И здесь по жизни нет единства.
Однако с ней мне довелось
Изведать счастье материнства.




Кошка на моих коленях мыркает
Не уходит, тихонько ворчит…
На меня когтистой лапой брыкает,
Гладь её, за ушком почеши…
Окажи ей всякое внимание,
А взамен получишь когтем вновь.
Вот оно взаимопонимание…
Вот такая безответная любовь. 




Постоянно пьяный
Временно не пьян.
В голове туманной
Сумрачный дурман.
Замутнённым глазом
Озирает мир...
Сиплым-сиплым гласом
Просит - похмели! 



Да, диалектика – наука, вот читаю я:
Конец- всегда начало нового… друзья,
Согласно мыслям древних мудрецов…
Они любили рассуждать о разнице концов.

Да, что не говори, а без конца,
Представить очень трудно молодца.
И для чего тогда в конце концов
Ваще Господь придумал молодцов?

Вапрос канешна антиресный - думал я,
Конец - всегда начало нового, друзья.
Но как он может - без ответной части?
Ваще чего-то нового зачасти...? 

И как ему точнёхонько узнать -
Где прячется ему назначенная часть?
Ведь боженька ему не дал мозгов...
Вот потому он и "всегда готов"!

P.S.
О чём стихи не начинаем,
Всегда на этом и кончаем.
Так скажем честно - не соврем,
Пока кончаем - не помрем!




*В народе нынче нет доверья к власти -
Мздоимства ржа разъела «вертикаль».
И с удвоеньем ВВП – одни напасти…
И даже рейтинг ВВП уже упал.

Вот, для примера: Дураки тут и дороги…
Откроешь смету на дорогу – просто мрак!
Вот этой темнотой они и дороги…
Как дорог каждый «дорогой» дурак.

А вот ещё пример: Финансодефлорация…
С горы деньжищ - упасть в такую жопу!
И удивляться на родимую инфляцию…
Отдав страну на растерзанье идиотам.
*

----------


## egorOFF

В сизо на шконке чалились братки...
Медведь Топтыгин и петух Ки-Ки.
И ожидая неизбежного суда
Базар вели кто как попал туда...

Медведь бурел: За что мол, замели?
Вот тоже, суки - уголовника нашли!
Ну я в натуре, от малины пьяный был...
Ну, шёл, топтался... и кого-то раздавил.

Тут петуха ваще пробило на хи-хи:
Вы посмотрите на Топтыгина, братки!
Рецидивист, а сам под лоха закосил...
А сколько ты ещё и ульев разорил?

Да если с этих пчёл малявы пособрать
Тебе, в натуре - век свободы не видать...
Ты ж уголовник - это ж видно за версту.
Вот я, братан,- по-политическому тут!

Я кукарекал на заборе по утрам...
И это жутко не понравилось ментам.
Но не могли они меня так просто взять
Пока не клюнул пионера прямо в зад!



В лесу игралися детишки:
Лиса, волчок и косолапый мишка.
Ну, кувыркались и бесились...
И в волчью яму провалились!
Сидят, сидят... охота жрать...
А нет еды - и негде взять!
Уж так судили и рядили...
И съесть кого их трёх решили.
Но как по-честности избрать
Кого из трёх конкретно жрать?
Лисёнок хитрый предложил
Сожрать того, кто меньше жил...
Ну, помоложе кто... понятно?
Того и кушать поприятней...
Лисёнку скоро будет год,
Волчонку дня недостаёт...
А мишке только две недели!
Они чуть-чуть его не съели...
Но он - обоим в зубы дал!
И аппетит у них - пропал. 



Лев запретил зверям по лесу гадить:
Засрали всё! Вонища - не вздохнуть!
Если кого-нибудь увижу и поймаю...
Не обессудьте - живо бошку отверну!

Через неделю, в хвойном аромате,
Гуляя по лесу, на ветке Лев узрел
Сову. Она, как в утреннем халате,
Нахохлившись, грустила на сосне...

Привет, Сова! Гляди как в лесе чисто!
Как пахнет хвоей и цветами, ё - маё!
Не то, что раньше... приучились быстро
Не гадить под ноги... паршивое зверьё.

Я не Сова, я - воробей! Ответил с ветки
Какой-то птица. ( или как его назвать?)
А отчего такой распухший и глазастый???
Да КАКАТЬ хочется!!!! Ети твою бы мать! 



Пришел Иван к соседушке Абраму
Взять рубль взаймы. В залог принёс топор.
Я через месяц - два рубля вертаю,
Ну, что ты жмёшся..., ладно? - договор!?

Ну, хорошо, согласен, только что же...
Трудненько будет два рубля-то отдавать...
Давай один сейчас, один попозже...
И сладим дело, век свободы не видать!

Иван пошёл домой вполне доволен...
Но глубоко в башке застряла мысль
Нет ни рубля, ни топора... и рубль должен!
Вот так договорились... Зашибись!



Ловил старик в свой невод рыбку...
И приговаривал: ловись...
И вспоминал родную бабку,
Но вытащил морскую травку...
Курил траву он - зашибись!
Такой косяк! И вы б забили!
И рыбки вдруг заговорили,
И все желания сбылись...



Мужик российский много раз просил
У Господа Всевышнего - да милости.
И ко второму да пришествию Христа
Своими просьбами Его уже достал...


- "Ну, что вам надо? Что вам не хватает?
Боярин, олигарх, иль царь вас угнетает?
Я помогу вам, всё опять верну обратно...
Но водку не бухать! И не ругаться матом!"

Мужик российский репу(тыкву) почесал -
И чуть "подумав" Богу складно отвечал:
-"Спаси Христос - исполню, х.. с ней, с водкой,
Придётся впредь перебиваться самогонкой... " 



В одной деревне мужики
Явились к старому попу...
Ну, отчего, же, отче, ты
Сказать не хочешь тайну ту?
Ведь ты и стар уже и сед...
А девки все к тебе бегут...
Не знаю,- говорил им дед,
Седые брови облизнув. 



Девчонки голые купалися в пруду.
Так, втихаря, совсем не на виду...
Ну, увлеклись, подняли визг и крик...
И тут на берег вышел к ним старик:

Девчонки, вы бы вышли из пруда...
Ведь я не зря с ведром пришёл сюда,
Я старый, сколько мне ещё прожить -
Но аллигатора я должен покормить.

Ему я тут, в ведре принёс мясца.
Хотел его ублажить, подлеца...
И если вам не выйти, вашу мать -
Самим его придётся ублажать!!!

----------


## egorOFF

*Порой я сам, а иногда другие кто
Одним простым вопросом задаются …
Вот пишешь ты стихи – а для кого?
Они ведь никогда не публикуются…

Действительно, зачем? И для чего?
Я сам своих стремлений не пойму,
Но, видимо без них, - без одного -
Мне суждено ко дну, ко дну, ко дну…

И я пишу, страдая, раз за разом,
Пусть Муза даже криво улыбнётся.
И вот таким коротеньким рассказом,
Я славлю тех, кому всегда неймётся…

В болоте жизни, в тягости земной,
Они одни лишь видят перспективу.
Не ту, которую потрогаешь рукой,
А только ту, что их ведёт к обрыву…

И я завидую их смелости порой,
Когда инстинкты самосохраненья
Отвергнуты гулящею толпой,
В которой даже я ищу спасенья. 
*



*Спичкой чиркаю, один раз за другим...
В лампе старой испарился керосин.
Нет, она уже вовек не загорит,
Мне дорогу за порог не осветит...

Ну и чёрт с ней! Выйду прямо в темноту,
Прошагаю хоть одну версту...
Одиночество из дома гонит прочь,
Одному мне в темноте сидеть невмочь...

Может встречу - хоть кого бы на пути,
Лишь бы вместе с ним потом идти...
Ухожу, пусть даже не вернусь...
Пуще ночи одиночества боюсь. 
*



*С похмелья понял - наша жизнь
Не в эту сторону идёт…
Мы от зачатия и … вниз.
А надо – всё наоборот!!!

Сперва торжественно в гробу
Меня на праздник волокут
Где все нарядны и пьяны
И вместе с батюшкой поют…

Потом живу я мудр и сед…
И внуков и детей полно…
И я для всех любимый дед,
И со старухой заодно…

Затем я молод и горяч…
На всю округу знаменит.
Среди побед и неудач
Своей женой не позабыт.

Да, вот и детство подошло,
Люблю родителей своих.
Вот дня рождения число…
Плод ожиданий для двоих.

А как уютно и тепло
Внутри, у мамы в животе…
Оргазм… мне тоже всё свело…
И … жизни наступил коне… 
*



*Зачем приходим мы на свет?
Страдал в неведенье поэт…
До той поры, покуда Муза
Не стала для него обузой…

Но с ней расстаться нелегко,
Ему не обрести покой…
Она в его душе живёт…
И по ночам ему поёт…

И от неё одни страданья,
Ведь нет достойного признанья…
В пределах милой стороны
Его творенья не нужны…

Увы, здесь правят бал пороки,
И ни к чему свои пророки.
Его судьба – искать по свету
Любовь и славу, и… монету.
...........................

Вдали от Родины поэт
На склоне бесшабашных лет
Нашёл и счастья и монет…
И музы рядом больше нет. 
*



*До сей поры, летаю я во сне,
Между деревьев, по-над крышами домов…
Но только ввысь всё не подняться мне,
Чтобы увидеть перспективу городов…

Мешает подлый первобытный страх,
Боюсь упасть, остаток сил потратив…
Боюсь, не хватит твёрдости в руках,
Я разобьюсь, а кто долги оплатит?

Нет силы в крыльях, вот и нет полёта…
И в этой жизни никогда не преуспеть.
И шанса нет рискнуть ради чего-то…
Но иногда так хочется взлететь! 
*



*Пиная гальку в пене вечного прибоя,
Я брёл вдоль берега, слегка задумчив…
Плеск волн той гальке не даёт покоя,
И берег, как обычно, неуступчив.

Ей никуда вовек от этого не деться -
Ни в горы не уйти, ни утопиться…
И лишь слегка на солнышке погреться,
Пока волне придётся откатиться…

И нас всю жизнь походу волны треплют
И постепенно превращают в гальку…
И нашим стонам Посейдон не внемлет,
Лишь посильней закручивает гайку…

Я поднял камушек, обкатанный волною,
Согрел в ладонях, зашвырнул в кусты -
Мне не расстаться с полосой прибоя,
Но хоть на день свободен будешь ты.

*


*Мне говорят – твои стихи грустны,
И навевают смертную тоску.
А мне ночами снятся эти сны –
Как мир бредёт по зыбкому песку…

Праздно живущим людям на земле
И не противна вовсе грусть моя…
Мы все гребцы на этом корабле.
В нелепом, мутном море бытия.

В песке ли, в море ли придётся утонуть
Внутри, или вокруг стены Кремля…
Гребём куда-то молча по чуть-чуть.
И неизвестно – кто там у руля… 
*



*Чем меньше добрых слов,
Тем больше гнёт к земле…
И прошлое меня печалит и тревожит.
От жизненных оков
Иду к вселенской тьме,
В которой навсегда я догорю, быть может…

Но, правда, не спешу,
Собой не помыкаю…
Так, нехотя топчусь, как у метро в толпе.
Бывает, попрошу (Его) –
Принять поближе к Раю…
Но всё-таки в грехе мне сладостнее петь! 
*



 Плесну себе в бокал я коньяку -
Люблю побултыхать его в бокале…
И глядя сквозь, как струйки потекут
Стекая вниз по стенкам зазеркалья…
Я удивлюсь живучести лозы
Взращённой где-то под лучистым небом
И подавлю желание слезы
Мою щеку своим украсить следом.

Ну, вот, уже мне будет сорок пять,
А я как будто лишь вчера родился…
И мне своих желаний не унять -
Французским коньяком опохмелился.
Нет, я не праздную заранее, конечно –
Сегодня день рожденья, но не мой.
Сегодня – твой, любезный друг сердечный,
Эх, нам бы лишь бы не уйти в запой! 




*Зачем влекут меня ночные звёзды
Вслед за собой – в предутренний туман…
Где я, где звёзды… Как-то несерьёзно.
Тут явно, где-то кроется обман…

Да, да – обман, мы главного не знаем  -
Зачем и кто устроил этот мир…
Мы ежечасно Бога поминаем,
И Библию затёрли аж до дыр…

Мусолим пальцы, только толку нет -
Живём и набиваем наш карман…
Где мы, где звёзды… просто пыль и Свет
Тут явно где-то кроется обман.

*



*Цвета и контуры, и запахи, и звуки -
Подвешены на тонком волоске.
Не беспокоят чувств земные муки,
Но мысли пульс вибрирует в виске...

Один лишь он мои тревожит нервы,
Поспешным воскрешением грозя…
Под этим небом я уже не первый,
Из тех, кому вот так уйти нельзя.

Уйти тоннелем к неземному свету...
Плевать, что даже тут я согрешил!
И встать перед архангелом к ответу
За всё, что в этой жизни совершил.

Ну почему мои желания не дороги -
Ведь я ж по доброй воле уходил…
Эх, черти, черти – реаниматологи,
Ну, кто вас приезжать сюда просил?

* * *

Открыл глаза – больничный потолок.
Рассветный сумрак бродит по палате…
Что ж, в этот раз я умереть не смог, -
За воскрешенье кто-то мне заплатит…

Лежу, опасно злой на целый мир,
Лежу один, привязанный к кровати,
С безумным взглядом бешеный вампир –
За воскрешенье кто-то мне заплатит…

По венам кровь, насыщена морфином
Течёт спокойно, мерно, так некстати.
Её слегка разбавить бы бензином -
За воскрешенье кто-то мне заплатит!

Но нет, когда насильно возвращают
На этот свет порой таких, как я…
Они побесятся, но всё-таки прощают.
Вампиры, впрочем - добрые, друзья. 
*




*Когда умеешь мыслить или видеть
И понимать вещей простую суть,
Себя порой придётся ненавидеть
Что заполночь без водки не уснуть.

И я пишу, хоть может, не умею
По-грамотному мысли излагать.
И ни о чём, представьте, не жалею.
Вот как умел, так и рискнул сказать.

Сказать себе, своим друзьям и близким,
Вполне благами жизни насладившись, -
Какой жестокой, подлой, даже низкой
Она быть может, разума лишившись.

Мне разум дан как будто в наказанье
За все грехи бездумных обезьян…
Лишь утешает, что моё призванье –
Быть человеком посреди землян. 
*




*Как я люблю у речки, на закате
Бродить в лугах вдоль берега один…
И в золоте росы на изумрудной скатерти
В раздумье оставлять печальные следы.

Уже почти за лесом скрылось солнце,
Верхушки елей копьями блестят…
Темнеют омутов бездонные колодцы
И  утки в камышах тихонько шебуршат…

Немая гладь реки подёрнута туманом,
Лишь тихий плеск волны на берегу…
Ночь накрывает землю покрывалом,
Но соловьи в ветвях по-прежнему поют… 

Так просто всё вокруг и совершенно.
В гармонии природы  есть мотив,
И он в душе моей звучит самозабвенно,
Как дивный хор рождественских молитв. 
*



*В мире всё стремится к равновесию -
Это – Истина - единая на веки.
Отчего же временами беситесь,
Милые вы люди – человеки…

Стойте, хоть на миг остановитесь,
В небо поднимите вы глаза,
Разум отворите, вдруг – увидите,
Как безбрежны эти небеса…

Может быть, их глубина покажет,
Как ничтожен человечий век…
Облако на синеве подскажет,
Сколь великим мог быть человек.

А теперь, что ж всё валить на Бога,
Если сам отдался мракобесию…
Нам осталось на Земле недолго –
В мире всё стремится к равновесию!

*




*Так грустно, так грустно душе…
Как будто тяжёлым клише
Незримый печатник вчера
Её придавил до утра.

Но утром, но утром,
Седым перламутром
Душа озарится слегка…
Под розовым небом
Пленённая негой
От боли она далека…

А к вечеру,  к вечеру снова
Закатом перевербована
Под тяжестью дня
Судьбину кляня
Душа обретает меня… 
*




*Райского сада зелёные кущи…
Бреду я в обнимку с прекраснейшей девой
Не видел никто – даже Он, Всемогущий.
И сам то не помню – что с нею я делал?

Яблоко змия я помню – вкушали…
Видимо в нём нехорошая сила!
Но мы ведь не просто на травке лежали –
Что-то прекрасное там с нами было!

Не понял никто до сих пор по уму –
Откуда народ расплодился вокруг?
Ни дьявол, ни Бог вроде им ни к чему.
Телец золотой их единственный друг.

Откуда же, Бог Мой, такое зверьё –
Неужто от нашей Первичной Любви?
Не верю, что проклято семя моё –
Загнило, погибло в безумной крови.

И Высшая Сущность меня пожалела,
Хоть это совсем и несвойственно ей:
Ты что, Тупиковая ветвь, обалдела ?
Расслабься – осталось недолго.Налей… 
*




*Мне душу открывает друг
Пуская дым колец вокруг…
Сквозь ароматы табака,
Мне не понятен смысл пока
Его таинственных речей -
Его я помню побойчей…
Но нынче грусть в его глазах
И не от дыма в них слеза…

Я тоже иногда грущу...
Но в грусти радости ищу...
Когда такой вот парой слов,
Из вроде горестных стихов,
В попытке оживить рассказ
Вдруг возникает пара фраз,
Как из закатного тумана -
Блеснёт луч солнца покаянно:

Ты на печали, друг, забей!
Давай-ка, брат, ещё налей… 

*




*Смешав в сосуде тела душу чёрно-белую,
Внезапно понял – зря как видно, это делаю…
По наущению того философа восточного…
Зачем нам этот серый пудинг полуночный?
Что толку в нём? Какая ж чёрту кочерга?
И Богу-господу - нет тоже проку ни фига…
И людям это серое желе - как серый дым -
Ну, ни украсть, ни помолиться перед ним…
Я безразличен всем и обезличен как дерьмо,
Я – никакой, сам взял и опустил себя на дно.
Да, видно вправду – дело это тонкое – восток,
Нам не понять, и тот философ тоже не помог… 
*




*Ну что за жисть! Вот так промчится,
Как в драматическом кине...
И в новой жизни будет снится
Как нынче видится во сне...
И нет спасенья - слава Богу !
Всю жизнь один круговорот:
Я поднимаюсь понемногу,
А тропка вниз меня ведёт...

И что, куда мы покатились...
Зачем нам зависть душу жжёт?
Почто мы доброе забыли...
С чего вдруг торжествует жмот?
Просите милости у Бога -
Всю жизнь один круговорот:
Я поднимаюсь понемногу,
А тропка вниз меня ведёт... 
*





*Уже погасли огни рампы, 
Болят ослепшие глаза…
Уже уходят музыканты,
Несут счёта официанты…
Мне одному уйти нельзя.

Я в этом чудном ресторане
Хотел остаться до утра…
И только в утреннем тумане,
Бессонной ночью одурманен…
Уйти, когда придёт пора.

Я видел всё, и мне понятно-
Здесь для меня приюта нет…
Здесь фантастически приятно,
И кухня здесь невероятна…
Но где отдельный кабинет?

В который раз я убедился –
Не то всё это, нет, не то…
Опять не то, к чему стремился,
И что я с горя не напился?
Подайте шляпу и пальто!
*





*Долго я стоял на берегу 
Глядя на разлившуюся реку…
Так хотелось прыгнуть старику
В серебро её волны с разбегу.

Здесь уже бывал я много раз,
Но весной она всего прекрасней.
Я стою на берегу и счастлив,
Есть моменты радости подчас…

Здесь ещё со мной моя старуха,
Верный спутник жизни под луной.
Сколько лет уже живёт со мной,
И сейчас вот шепчет прямо в ухо…

Ну, о чём опять мечтания твои,
Что стоишь, задумавшись, мой милый…
Недалёко уж осталось до могилы,
Скоро нас с тобой земля упокоит…

Это ж надо, такой дурою родиться,
Разве же об этом мои мысли…
Лебедем хочу подняться ввысь,
И на гладь речную опуститься…

Нет ума, так лучше помолчи!
Дай мне красотою насладиться…
А она: – не хочешь утопиться,
Так смотри – штаны не замочи…


*






*В далёком детстве, в золотые годы…
В деревне внук – в гостях у деда с бабкой.
Лес, речка, луг, -  погода,  непогода…
Я на телеге, сена воз везу с лошадкой…

Придёт зима – скотина будет кушать
Сухую травку с летним ароматом…
Чу, где-то гром… умолкла вдруг кукушка,
Скорей, лошадка! До-дому - обратно!

Хлещу поводья… Сено б не промокло!
Резвей лошадка, хоть тяжёла ноша…
И перед самыми дворовыми воротами
Споткнулась, было, дедушкина лошадь.

Лечу…! Земля! Ударился не больно -
На курсах самбо меня падать научили…
Но с воза вилы - соскользнули, видно,
И мне - в башку свои клыки вонзили!

Я помню, дед поднял меня на руки,
И в дом отнёс, поближе к образам…
Лечила бабка, век не зная о науке,
И вот -  на лбу моём остался шрам…

И в каждом зеркале мне есть напоминанье
О деде с бабкой, о деревне, образах…
Ну, что могу сказать вам на прощанье?
О той деревне больше нечего сказать… 
*




*В нашем городе шахтёрском нет и не было лесов…
Мы за сотню километров едем в лес искать грибов.
Соберёмся на автобус – человек под тридцать…
Или просто в грузовик – с ветром прокатиться.
Так вот, в день один погожий, вроде в сентябре
Рано утром, ЗиЛ помчал нас в тумана серебре…
И как только солнца лучик небосвод позолотил,
В глубине большого леса дядька ЗиЛ остановил…

Помню, мне тогда от роду было восемь лет!
И конечно мне подвластен был весь белый свет!
И пока пошли все дружно в поисках грибов,
Я попёрся по тропинкам поискать следов…
Там, в глуши, под сенью веток, на лесных тропинках
Есть следы лесного зверя - даже на травинках…
Это нам в начальной школе на природоведеньи
Объяснял тогда учитель - Павел Веденеевич.

И вот надо ж так случиться, чтоб среди берёз
Встретил я одну семейку: мамка, детки, лось.
Я за ними, я за ними… сквозь лесную чащу,
Пробираюсь потихоньку и глаза таращу…
Завели меня те лоси скоро в леса глубину,
Где обратная тропинка – ну никак я не пойму…
Ни лосята, ни их мамка мне пути не говорят,
Только дивными глазами на меня добро глядят.

Я побрёл сквозь злую чащу – где тут этот мох?
То ли с севера, толь с юга… Кто бы мне помог?
Но на детские на крики шумный лес не отвечал,
Ветер, ветер полудикий ему уши забивал… 
Долго, долго… до заката… я блуждал, блуждал…
Всё знакомую тропинку средь берёз искал…
Вот и сумерки лесные затенили мне глаза,
И следы колёс от ЗиЛа я нашёл уже в слезах.

Не дождались! На работу… Пропадут грибы…
Пропадаю я пока что… В лапах злой судьбы.
Бедная моя маманька…! Скажет что отцу…?
По дороге лесом тёмным... слёзы – не к лицу,
Я иду - уже упрямо… вот опушка, там - огни… 
Захудалая деревня…  в крайней хате дед один.
Накормил меня картошкой на сковороде…
Не бросайте ваших деток никогда в беде!

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Ах, как хочется быть настоящим!
Без змеиных изгибов спины…
Ароматом свободы пьянящим
Наслаждаться, не зная вины.

Ах, как хочется быть настоящим!
Как мерцание звёзд под луной…
Уважая их, власть предержащих,
Оставаться при этом собой.

Ах, как хочется быть настоящим!
Не кривить ни лицом, ни душой...
Чтобы в памяти вечно скорбящих,
Обрести нежеланный покой. 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*За гранью обычных иллюзий
Случайно с утра протрезвев,
Смотрю – а вокруг те же люди
Шныряют слегка постарев…

Всё те же вороны и голуби
Всё так же галдят или гадят,
Всё те же синички на проводе
Всё те же девчонки в помаде…

Всё так же смеются и плачут,
Все те, кому что суждено…
Всё так же владеют, батрачат,
Всё так же уходят на дно…

За гранью обычных иллюзий
Ничто не меняется в мире…
Вокруг те же самые люди -
На мушке мишенями в тире.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*Вчерашним днём, точнее ближе к вечеру,
Я, с выраженьем иностранца на лице
Прошёл к реке, лицо подставив ветру…
И слушал его яростный фальцет.

Навстречу мне какой-то доходяга,
В руке замёрзшей книжечку храня.
Вот интересно, почему этот бедняга
Вдруг обратил вниманье на меня.

Пардон, месье, прошу, купите книжку!
Пуркуа-па, шерше-ля-фам, и дальше смех…
Месье, купите хоть одну страничку!
А у меня и денег нету, как на грех…

Но он суёт мне в руки книжку в переплёте…
Крестясь – О господи, прости мои грехи -
Он говорит – такой нигде вы не найдёте!
В ней моей жизни собраны стихи…

Я поглядел в его глаза презрительно,
Обычно злюсь, хотя и виду не подам…
Но тут сказал ему весьма язвительно -
Своих стихов я в жизни не продам! 
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Было бы больно, больнее…
Ну, а теперь – пусть болит.
Небо вдали розовеет,
Скоро опять заискрит
Солнышком иней морозный…
Гаснут последние звёзды…

Было бы больно, больнее…
Внешне вполне незаметно,
Только вот сердце немеет
И исчезает бесследно
Магия духа из тела…
В этом-то всё и дело.

Было бы больно, больнее…
Но звёзды рождаются вновь.
Всё непременно стареет,
Вечна одна лишь любовь,
Господом данная свыше…
Тем, кто способен услышать
В горе пришедшей беды -
Рождение новой звезды.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*По-глупости мешок
Опилок с пилорамы
Унёс домой, практически украл.
С этапом на восток –
Пишите телеграммы…
Три года прокурор нарисовал.

А в зоне красота –
Всё та же пилорама -
Грызёт воланы мёрзлые пила…
В карманах пустота,
Но все зека упрямо
Всё пилят, пилят с ночи до утра…

Хозяин не дурак –
Своёго не упустит…
Доску он узкоглазым задвигал…
А в лагере бардак,
А в лагере капустник…
Но зек свою судьбу не выбирал.

Лесопилка,
Лесопилка -
Им доска,
А нам опилки…

Настенный календарь
Истёрся, окаянный…
Пришла весна и кончился мой срок.
Хозяин – государь -
Отсыпал деревянных
И напоследок преподал урок:

На зоне, чувачок,
Всё по-простому, ясно:
Кто я, кто ты, а кто в законе вор…
Вот у меня ружьё -
Ну и рыжьё, понятно…
И воры в доле – вечный договор.

А на свободе, брат,
Всё так же, но не тоже -
Хозяев до хрена, закон как решето…
А пилы – аж свистят…
Так пилят эти рожи…
В капустнике бардак - не разобрать где кто…

Лесопилка,
Лесопилка -
Им доска,
А нам опилки…*

----------


## egorOFF

*Меня беспокоит характер,
Меняется всё же с годами…
А жизнь - равнодушный бухгалтер,
Всё тикает счётчик часами…

Неспешно течёт моё время,
По ходу - как все, в колее...
Когда-то безумное племя
Смирилось, поникло в петле…

Верёвочка змейкою вьётся…
Борясь с узелками души
Ко мне моя жизнь не вернётся…
А может уже не спешить?

Ну да, торопиться не стоит,
Всё было уже под луной…
Но больше всего беспокоит
Сегодня душевный покой.*

----------


## egorOFF

*А мне на зоне даже писем не писалось…
Не то, что песен или там… стихов…
И даже тем достойных не попалось,
Кроме одной, такой – на пару слов…

На пару слов мы вышли из барака,
Но вот обратно возвратился я один.
На пару карт позарился бедняга,
Но в этих играх фарт необходим.

А фарта нет – и жизни нет.
На десять бед – один ответ.

И мне хозяин долго в карцере втирал,
Что это дело мне выходит боком… 
Что сам себе я вышку подписал,
Когда его уделал ненароком.

А мой удел – и ваших нет,
За беспредел – один ответ.

Начальник сам себе колоду тасовал
А по-другому я не соглашался.
Сам себе снял и сам себе сдавал…
И в дураках, конечно же, остался.

А фарта нет – и карты нет.
На десять бед – один ответ.

Начальник мне вчистую проиграл
И жмурика в расходные списали…
Теперь уж он, наверно - генерал,
Зато меня тогда не расстреляли.

А жизни нет - и фарта нет.
На десять бед – один ответ.

А мне на зоне даже писем не писалось…
Видать, я не умею в клетке петь…
И ни стихов, ни песен не осталось,
С тех пор, как мне случилось загреметь…


*

----------


## puh777

*egorOFF*,
Отличные тексты - мелодия напевается сразу же!!!

----------


## Лев

> Отличные тексты - мелодия напевается сразу же!!!


Не только напевается, но и записывается, превращаясь в песни. Ждите:smile:

----------


## egorOFF

> Не только напевается, но и записывается, превращаясь в песни. Ждите:smile:


 :Pivo:  Ждёмс. Пишем...

----------


## egorOFF

Две недели
Я хожу как потерянный…
И в мозгу так и сяк - откровенье одно-
Две недели –
Это кем-же отмеряно
Для России роковое число?

Календарные
Даты сдвинули подленько…
Две недели… взад откручены враз.
Православные!
Впереди нас католики!
Их Христос уже рОдится, а у нас? 
А у нас!?

----------


## egorOFF

*Бросьте вилки, господа!
Ну-ка, слушайте сюда!
Наливайте! Где там мой стакан?
Пьём за жизнь! Ещё нальём!
Ну а мы для вас споём,
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Добрый вечер, дамы!
Не считайте граммы…
Бредни диетологов – обман!
Чтоб фигуру соблюсти,
Надо пить после шести!
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Здесь на кухне повара
Разминаются с утра…
Чтоб под вечер сделать вкусно вам…
Есть у них один секрет…
Наливайте под десерт!  
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Вот идёт официант –
У него на шее бант!
А в рубашке – потайной карман…
Он в него кладёт на чай
Чтобы завтра не скучать,
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Ни один на свете франт
Не пропустит ресторан,
Вот с такой душевной атмосферой…
Посмотри, какой портье -
В бриллиантах от Картье!
А на эстраде – никакой фанеры!

Девчонки бацают и так…..

На эстраде до утра
Будем мы для вас играть…
Я спою, а этот – музыкант.
Он играет сам за всех
Не подпеть такому грех…
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..



*

----------


## Лев

> А девчонки сбацают канкан.


Cюжет заинтересовал... 2й куплет лишний, 5й выравняй по 1му(в нём лишние слоги, а мелодия уже есть).

----------


## egorOFF

> Cюжет заинтересовал... 2й куплет лишний, 5й выравняй по 1му(в нём лишние слоги, а мелодия уже есть).


Да я уж пытался... Дам жалко :Tu: 

А с пятым пока :mad: А может пятый нафик выкинем? А?

Или вот:

*Бросьте вилки, господа!
Ну-ка, слушайте сюда!
Наливайте! Где там мой стакан?
Пьём за жизнь! Ещё нальём!
Ну а мы для вас споём,
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Добрый вечер, дамы!
Не считайте граммы…
Бредни диетологов – обман!
Чтоб фигуру соблюсти,
Надо пить после шести!
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Здесь на кухне повара
Разминаются с утра…
Чтоб под вечер сделать вкусно вам…
Есть у них один секрет…
Наливайте под десерт!  
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Вот идёт официант –
У него на шее бант!
А в рубашке – потайной карман…
Он в него кладёт на чай
Чтобы завтра не скучать,
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

На эстраде до утра
Будем мы для вас играть…
Я спою, а этот – музыкант.
Он играет сам за всех
Не подпеть такому грех…
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают…..

Ни один на свете раз
Не пройдите мимо нас!
Этот - самый лучший ресторан…
Посмотри, какой портье -
В бриллиантах от Картье!
А девчонки бацают канкан.

Девчонки бацают …

*

----------


## Лев

> Добрый вечер, дамы!
> Не считайте граммы…


Здесь слогов не хватает - по одному на строчку и ритм рушится из-за этого...

----------


## egorOFF

> Здесь слогов не хватает - по одному на строчку и ритм рушится из-за этого...


После "добрый вечер" можно сделать паузу,
а вторую строчку изложить:
"Да не считайте граммы!"
"Ну что вам эти граммы..."

Вобщем так, с артистизмом подойти...:rolleyes:

Или так:

Добрый вечер, дамочки!
Не считайте граммочки...


Или:

Эх, красавицы мои!
Что считать калории...
Бредни диетологов – обман!
Чтоб фигуру соблюсти,
Надо пить после шести!
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

----------


## Лев

> Вобщем так, с артистизмом подойти...


эээ... кроить и шить не стоит, 
Если строчки вкось.
Так лучше новый текст построить -
Ведь ты же можешь не на "авось":smile:
Ну, а вот так воплощаются мечты о песнях:
Новый демоальбом* "Пока есть вера",* стихи - Владимир Егоров, музыка -Лев Шафир
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/16842
*С наступающим Новым Годом!*

----------


## egorOFF

*Спасибо, Лев! Дай бог тебе здоровья! И счастья всей семье!*

----------


## egorOFF

*На России Новый Год, Новый Год!
Мы встречаем без забот, без забот!
Как обычно – два разА, два разА…
Отпускаем тормоза, тормоза…

Две недели – Новый Год, Старый Год…
То ли задом наперёд, наперёд…
То ли передом назад, то ли нет…
Отмечаем вот уже сотню лет!

Эх, ребята!
Не жили богато…
Ну и значит - не фиг начинать!
Две недели…
Только пили – ели…
А с похмелья – как не загулять!?
А с похмелья – как не загулять!?

На России Новый Год - Старый Год!
Две недели без хлопот, без хлопот!
Две заботы – выпить да закусить…
Лишь бы совесть не пропить, не пропить!

Лишь бы в святки погадать, погадать…
Лишь бы счастья нагадать, нагадать!
И себе и всем кого я люблю –
По китайскому да календарю!

Эх, ребята!
Заживём богато…
Ну и значит – будем зажигать!
Две недели…
Только пили – ели…
А с похмелья – как не загулять!?
А с похмелья – как не загулять!?

*

----------


## Лев

> На России Новый Год, Новый Год!


Утром стишок - вечером песня: :rolleyes: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/695162

----------


## egorOFF

> Утром стишок - вечером песня: :rolleyes: 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/695162


Класс! Дашь музыку - попоём сегодня вечерком!?:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Лесопилка,
> Лесопилка -
> Им доска,
> А нам опилки…


А вот и опилки:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/695474

----------


## egorOFF

> А вот и опилки:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/695474


 :Ok: 

А мне? Ну, пожалуйста!:frown:

----------


## egorOFF

*Поэтам посвящается...

Ну, что ж – передо мною белый лист -
Прекрасен, светел и непогрешим…
Так бесподобно, совершенно чист…
И раболепно я склоняюсь перед ним...

Он свят и бледен, как бесплотный дух,
Блажен для Бога, дьяволом гоним…
И мне придётся выбирать одно из двух –
Порвать…, иль помолиться перед ним…

И пусть в артериях колотится мой пульс –
Но алой крови на бумагу не пролью…
Не подойду и близко, не сорвусь -
Чертям на подпись - капли не пролью!

Пусть прост, но ясен разговор чернил…
Пусть сажа, дуба чернь и купорос…
Но эти строки кто-то освятил…
А кто? Теперь уж видно, не вопрос. 
*

----------


## Лев

> Поэтам посвящается...


Растёшь... :Ok:

----------


## egorOFF

> Растёшь...


Стараюсь.:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

*В белом платье кружится зима
Над землёй, в облаках…
Покрывалом морозный туман
На глазах, на висках…
В белый саван одеты дома,
Белый дым – в небеса,
Белый иней в узорах окна –
Рисовал чудеса…

Зима, зима… Метелью белой
Накрыла тьма  рукой несмелой
Наш сладкий сон вдвоём с тобой -
Моей любимой и родной.

А мне снится развесистый сад
И деревья в цвету…
А над ними пурпурный закат
Уходил в темноту…
Летней ночи прохлада манит
Утонуть в синеве…
В аромате цветов побродить
Босиком по траве.

Весна, весна… Твоё цветенье
Накрыла тьма ночным похмельем…
Наш сладкий сон вдвоём с тобой -
Моей любимой и родной.

В нашем доме под вечер тепло,
Только ветра фальцет 
Завывает, и вход замело,
И сугроб на крыльце…
И метель до утра заметёт
Вровень с окнами дом…
Но с рассветом куда-то уйдёт
Утомлённая сном…

Зима, зима… Метелью белой
Накрыла тьма  рукой несмелой
Наш сладкий сон вдвоём с тобой -
Моей любимой и родной.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*На перепутье трёх дорог
Стоят замшелые каменья…
О, сколько сказочных сапог
У них меняли направленья…

Немало принцев и принцесс
Винили в каверзах судьбы
Незримый промысел небес,
Но всуе грешников мольбы…

Да, труден выбор среди трёх -
Куда, зачем, направить путь
Бродящих дурней и дурёх,
Которым некуда свернуть…

Где не пойдут – одна беда –
Дурна дорога дуракам…
Причин они найдут всегда,
Чтоб в душу наплевать богам.

Пусть матерятся, но идут…
И спотыкаясь, и грозя…
Им не дано с пути свернуть –
Ну, по-природе, им – нельзя!

Я тоже, было - наблюдал –
Как выбор ногти их грызёт…
И сам до камня прошагал,
Что обозначил поворот…

У камня моего замшелого –
Вот, повезло же, дураку…
Лишь Две дороги – Hell ahd Heaven.
И всё… – на выбор пареньку. 
*

----------


## Лев

> В белом платье кружится зима


Действительно кружится:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/701326/

----------


## egorOFF

Мне очень понравилось! Спасибо, Лев! Надеюсь и жду музыку в свою коллекцию...

----------


## egorOFF

*А вот и плод совместного творчества с Анатолием Кенсариновым*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BJETVG4F

----------


## Лев

> А вот и плод совместного творчества


...только сорвать его с этого дерева не получается... Такое впечатление, что реалмузик тебя уже не устраивает?

----------


## Markovich

Да,плод(то бишь - файл) временно не доступен!:frown:

----------


## egorOFF

> ...только сорвать его с этого дерева не получается... Такое впечатление, что реалмузик тебя уже не устраивает?



Да это не я его туда закачал, друзья с Шансона +.... 
но ссылка работает. :Ha: 

А в реал я вообще ничего и не закачивал, я ж не музыкант, не певец:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> но ссылка работает


Сейчас работает, но... этот вариант не стоило бы выкладывать, есть замечания и Толя обещал перепеть.

----------


## egorOFF

> Сейчас работает, но... этот вариант не стоило бы выкладывать, есть замечания и Толя обещал перепеть.



Да, знаю, мы с ним обсуждали уже. :Aga:  Мы ещё подправили Зиму, вот что получилось:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A2AHE0FB

----------


## egorOFF

*Мы на Голгофу свой крест приносили, 
Сколько народу нашло там приют… 
Эхом Гражданской войны по России 
Белогвардейские песни поют. 

Как же случилось, что шёл брат на брата – 
Памяти предков нарушив закон… 
Чем уничтожена совесть солдата, 
Что для своих не жалеет патрон? 

Бог или Царь с Государственной Думой 
Дьяволу в откуп отдали страну… 
Каждый второй оказался безумным 
И беззаветно пошёл на войну… 

Знаменем Красным и знаменем Белым 
Кто со Звездою, а кто со Крестом… 
Стравлены братья рукою умелой 
И уничтожен Российский Престол. 

Может и впрямь под знамёна святые 
Красные стяги народ приведут… 
Но почему до сих пор по России 
Белогвардейские песни поют? 

1985 г. из старого откопал 
*

----------


## egorOFF

Просто стихи.

***

Кем только не был я, чем я не занимался -
Стезей своих перечислять устал…
В какие горы только не забрался,
В какую только щель не пролезал…

Но в этом мире только Бог располагает,
Нам, грешникам, указывая путь –
Кто разглядит – тому поближе к раю,
Кто нет – того обратно не вернуть.

Я как-то, скажем - разглядел наполовину…
Метался, впопыхах, туда - сюда…
Свой путь, пройдя до самой середины -
Шагал по лезвию куда-то в никуда…

Летела жизнь под перекрестием времён,
Смеялись лица, строились гримасы… 
Сменялись краски праздничных знамён,
И люди превращались в биомассу…

С большим трудом, с ног отрясая грязь –
Я выбрал, наконец, свою дорогу.
Ещё немного – может быть, крестясь –
Душою тёмной обращусь я к Богу…

Ну а пока, - как тут сказать о главном –
Живу и против правды не грешу…
Надеюсь, что не пропаду бесславно,
Вот, видите – ещё стихи пишу... 

***

Меня история манит
Во всём своём разнообразии…
От нищеты и безобразия
До приступов водобоязни
И загнивания элит.

Иной и слаб, и нищ душой,
Многострадален, болен, беден…
Но иногда один такой,
Слегка поднявшись над толпой -
Так величав, высокомерен…

Гляди – откуда что взялось…
И стать, и этот взгляд надменный…
Пальто - не вешает на гвоздь…
Но не отсыплет нищим горсть
Медяшек жалких он, презренный.

Всё в дело – в бизнес и в семью,
Всё приращает капитал…
Построил дом, завёл свинью…
Всем обеспечил всю родню,
Но - сыновей не воспитал.

Они, у трупа помолясь,
Его землицей забросали…
С трудом в кладбищенскую грязь,
Едва-едва перекрестясь -
Дубовый крест кряхтя втыкали…

И всё спустили с молотка…
Что за долги, что так отдали…
Что пропили по кабакам…
(Досталось даром дуракам)
И все его труды пропали.

Вы скажете – банально. Да.
Всё это было, есть и будет…
Волшебные плоды труда,
Что мы имеем иногда…
Даются лишь хорошим людям. 


***

Его манил телец златой
И заработок лёгких денег…
Но сам он был, увы - бездельник…
И заработал геморрой.

Его манил телец златой
И он за ним шагал сквозь стены…
Разбогател, нажил проблемы…
И заработал геморрой.

Его манил телец златой
Коварно так – из-за угла…
Пахал, как конь под удила…
И заработал – геморрой.

Пропали эти три героя –
Ворюга, пахарь и бездельник…
Я как всегда – сижу без денег…
Зато живу без геморроя!

***

Как много в каждом языке красивых слов…
Как много ярких и простых противоречий…
Как мало мыслящих, разумных чудаков…
Как мало искренне тупых род человечий
В себе рождает в непрестанности времён…
И потому, быть может, я рождён?
Рождён, чтоб в чистоте и тупости души
Суметь понять, суметь определиться…
Суметь впитать от мудрости вершин
И от истоков мудрости напиться…

----------


## bobsan

> Пропали эти три героя –
> Ворюга, пахарь и бездельник…
> Я как всегда – сижу без денег…
> Зато живу без геморроя!



дааа..... сильно!!!!!

----------


## egorOFF

*Я мечтаю о последней песне,
Как о первой даже не мечтал.
Я хочу остаться неизвестным,
Будто ничего и не писал…

Пусть уже меня оставит Муза,
Навсегда. Не только до утра.
И творенья нашего союза
Разожгут сильней огонь костра.

И тогда я стану беззаботным,
Ровно так, как тысячи вокруг.
Безрассудным, но зато свободным
От желанных творческих потуг.

Тяжек плен кармического дара,
Неизвестность душу мне гнетёт…
Спой же песню, старая гитара,
Может быть нам кто-то подпоёт.

*

----------


## Лев

> Я мечтаю о последней песне,


Что-то рано о последней песне размечтался...
Иль покинуть этот мир собрался.
Думаю, последних песен будет ещё много,
Подожди-ка собираться ты в дорогу:smile:

----------


## egorOFF

> Что-то рано о последней песне размечтался...
> Иль покинуть этот мир собрался.
> Думаю, последних песен будет ещё много,
> Подожди-ка собираться ты в дорогу:smile:



Да я же не об этом и мечтал!
Ты просто этот стих не дочитал...:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Ты просто этот стих не дочитал...


Читаю всё я до последней строчки
И также попрекнуть тебя могу...:rolleyes:
Чтоб не было нам в этом заморочки,
Давай-ка выпьем мы в своём кругу :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## egorOFF

"Так с чем мы подошли к неюбилею...
За что мы выпьем и поговорим..." (с):smile:

----------


## egorOFF

*Серебром на висках у меня
Отразились мои сорок пять.
Но сегодня, родная моя,
Я спою под гитару опять…

Помнишь наши свиданья
До утра под луной,
До серебряной свадьбы
Мы дожили с тобой.
Сколько радостей было,
Сколько было разлук…
Наше счастье хранила
Теплота твоих губ.

Мы сегодня под вечер одни,
Пусть горят две свечи на столе…
И сверкают шальные огни
Как в глазах, в ледяном хрустале...

Помнишь наши свиданья
До утра под луной,
До серебряной свадьбы
Мы дожили с тобой.
Сколько было печалей,
Сколько было тревог…
Нас с тобой обвенчали
Перекрестки дорог.

Словно капля росы серебром
У тебя на ресницах слеза…
Мы с тобою по жизни идём,
Слёзы счастья у нас на глазах.

Помнишь наши свиданья
До утра под луной,
До серебряной свадьбы
Мы дожили с тобой.*

----------


## Лев

> Помнишь наши свиданья
> До утра под луной,
> До серебряной свадьбы
> Мы дожили с тобой.


Помним наши свиданья
До утра под луной -
От серебряной свадьбы
Мы пойдём к золотой:smile:

----------


## egorOFF

> Помним наши свиданья
> До утра под луной -
> От серебряной свадьбы
> Мы пойдём к золотой:smile:


Пойдём, пойдём...!

Последний куплет-припев сознательно не дописал, напрашивается связь с золотой свадьбой, но ... допишу, но немного в другом ракурсе.:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

*Серебром на висках у меня
Отразились мои сорок пять.
Но сегодня, родная моя,
Я спою под гитару опять…

Помнишь наши свиданья
До утра под луной,
До серебряной свадьбы
Мы дожили с тобой.
Сколько радостей было,
Сколько было разлук…
Наше счастье хранила
Теплота твоих губ.

Мы сегодня под вечер одни,
Пусть горят две свечи на столе…
И сверкают шальные огни
Как в глазах, в ледяном хрустале...

Помнишь наши свиданья
До утра под луной,
До серебряной свадьбы
Мы дожили с тобой.
Сколько было печалей,
Сколько было тревог…
Нас с тобой обвенчали
Перекрестки дорог.

Словно капля росы серебром
У тебя на ресницах слеза…
Но любовь не покинет наш дом,
Слёзы счастья у нас на глазах.

Помнишь наши свиданья
До утра под луной,
До серебряной свадьбы
Мы дожили с тобой.
Но года не считая,
Мы по жизни идём…
Подойдёт золотая,
И мы снова споём:
Помнишь наши свиданья
До утра под луной…
*

----------


## Лев

> Серебром на висках у меня
> Отразились мои сорок пять.


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/716641
Отразились не только в стихах,
Но и в песне, давай запевать...

----------


## egorOFF

*Заварил я кашу, заварил -
Век мне самому не расхлебать.
Столько в этой жизни начудил,
Что ещё три века разбирать…

Десять лет трубил на Колыме -
Золотишко по притокам мыл.
Севера не только при тюрьме,
Но теперь мне белый свет не мил.

Варят черти, варят черти
Душеньку мою…
А я даже после смерти
Песенку спою…
Жгите черти, жгите черти
Угольки костра…
А мне пламя после смерти -
Как на северах…

И случалось ночью много раз -
Вором кто в палатку заглянёт…
Нож под горло, и без лишних фраз
Золото с собою умыкнёт…

Знает лишь седая Колыма
Скольких я догнал и утопил –
Нож без дела ты не вынимай…
Так мне дед когда-то говорил.

Варят черти, варят черти
Душеньку мою…
А я даже после смерти
Песенку спою…
Жгите черти, жгите черти
Угольки костра…
А мне пламя после смерти -
Как на северах…*

----------


## egorOFF

*Когда-нибудь Всевышний призовёт,
Решив что вдосталь мы на этом свете
Уж прожили. И старая придёт
С косой в руках – и мы споём в дуэте…

О том, что нас сближает и роднит,
Что делает навек умней и строже…
Что нашу веру издревле хранит,
И наше счастье делает дороже.

Как мало нужно нам чтобы понять,
Что стоит раз в году остановиться,
Задуматься. И ближнего обнять,
Чтобы ещё друг с другом поделиться

О том, что нас сближает и роднит,
Что делает навек умней и строже…
Что нашу веру издревле хранит,
И наше счастье делает дороже.

Живём в подлунном мире однова…
И ничего с собой, кроме грехов
Мы не возьмём. Пусть громкие слова,
Но я возьму немножечко стихов

О том, что нас сближает и роднит,
Что делает навек умней и строже…
Что нашу веру издревле хранит,
И наше счастье делает дороже.*

----------


## egorOFF

*В суете обычной жизни земной,
Посреди привычных забот,
Мы о главном забываем порой –
Что над нами есть ещё небосвод.

Там, под небом, мириады огней
Свет и темень правят балы…
Но под звёздами теплей и светлей,
Чем в объятиях чернеющей мглы.

Взрыв сверхновой навевает тоску,
Всё совсем не просто, браток…
Можешь в темноте бродить по песку
Или с пламенем рискнуть хоть разок.

Улетает навсегда моя грусть,
Вслед за пережитым уже… 
Выбор сделан и теперь не боюсь -
Так спокойно стало вдруг на душе.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*Я хочу научиться писать,
Чтоб понятно не мне одному…
И любой, кто умеет читать,
Был уверен - прочту и пойму.

В ритме строк и гармонии рифм
Не заблудится больше никто…
Мои мысли подстрочный мотив
Окружит, как шатром шапито.

Я хочу научиться писать
Даже музыку к этим стихам…
И тогда всё, что смог я сказать
Разлетелось бы по городам…

Если только умел бы я петь!
Никого б ни о чём не просил.
Попадись мне тот подлый медведь,
Что мне на ухо наступил…
*

----------


## Лев

> Если только умел бы я петь!
> Никого б ни о чём не просил.
> Попадись мне тот подлый медведь,
> Что мне на ухо наступил…


Вот и спросит свыше Всевышний:
Дал я всё, что имею и я :Aga: 
Взял ли ты? Мой вопрос, он не лишний...
Голова это варит твоя?:biggrin:

----------


## egorOFF

> Вот и спросит свыше Всевышний:
> Дал я всё, что имею и я
> Взял ли ты? Мой вопрос, он не лишний...
> Голова это варит твоя?:biggrin:


Варит, варит мой горшок...
Но что-то не доварит...
Может быть мешает что?
Но Что же мне мешает?
:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Заварил я кашу, заварил -


А я кашу съел...:rolleyes:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/722488/

----------


## luudvig

> А я кашу съел...


Лёва,соли бы туда,да перчика...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лёва,соли бы туда,да перчика...


Я на диете:wink:

----------


## egorOFF

*
Вальса трепетный мотив
Играет в тишине,
Пластинка старая звучит
В ночи тебе и мне.
Пусть где-то слов не разобрать,
В игольном шорохе,
Мы снова будем танцевать,
В каминных сполохах…

Горит огонь
В полночный час…
Горит огонь
В душе у нас.
Огонь любви
В земной дали
Мы сберегли.

Вальса ласковый мотив
Нам много лет знаком.
Кружим, дыханье затаив,
По полу босиком…
И ни к чему теперь слова –
Лишь руки на плечах.
Мы просто будем танцевать,
Свой танец при свечах…

Горит огонь
В полночный час…
Горит огонь
В душе у нас.
Огонь любви
В земной дали
Мы сберегли.

Вальса огненный мотив
Зажёг пожар в груди.
Сколько мы с тобой прошли,
И что там, впереди…
Вальс поманил и сохранил
Нам искорки в глазах
И судьбы он благословил
И души в небесах.*

----------


## egorOFF

* Пробуждается солнце
От морозного сна…
Постучалась в оконце,
На пороге весна.

Вешним ветром ворвался
Из сеней сквознячок…
И тотчас отозвался -
Из-за печки сверчок…

Его дивная песня
Предвесенней порой,
Зимние сновиденья
Нам напомнит с тобой.

И волшебные дали
Чуть забытого сна,
О которых мечтали -
Открывает весна…*

----------


## egorOFF

*  В тесном круге у костра
Перезвоны струн…
Тёмной ночью до утра
Ворожил колдун.
Под гитары перебор
Душу открывал,
Откровенный разговор
Нас околдовал.

Ты, певец, открой секрет,
Тайну волшебства,
И когда придёт рассвет,
Подари слова…

Наши души в темноте
Грелись у огня.
Искры гасли в высоте
За собой маня…
Потайные уголки
Огрубевших душ,
Прожигали угольки,
Озаряя глушь.

Ты, певец, открой секрет,
Тайну волшебства,
И когда придёт рассвет,
Подари слова…

Под лирический мотив
Песни у костра,
Мы дыханье затаив
Пели до утра.
Ты, певец, открой секрет,
Тайну волшебства,
И когда придёт рассвет,
Подари слова…

*

----------


## Лев

> Ты, певец, открой секрет,


Классно! :Ok:

----------


## egorOFF

> Классно!


Спасибо, вот ещё вариант:


* 

Колдовство костра

В тесном круге у костра
Перезвоны струн…
Тёмной ночью до утра
Ворожил колдун.
Под гитары перебор
Душу открывал,
Откровенный разговор
Нас околдовал.

Ты, певец, открой секрет,
Тайну волшебства,
И когда придёт рассвет,
Подари слова…

Наши души в темноте
Грелись у огня.
Искры гасли в высоте
За собой маня…
Потайные уголки
Огрубевших душ,
Прожигали угольки
Озаряя глушь.

Ты, певец, открой секрет,
Тайну волшебства,
И когда придёт рассвет,
Подари слова…

На востоке бирюзой
Заискрился лес…
Розовеет горизонт
Первым из чудес.
Разливается мотив -
Сладкое вино
Мы дыханье затаив,
Слушаем его.

Ты, певец, открой секрет,
Тайну волшебства,
И когда придёт рассвет,
Подари слова…

*

----------


## egorOFF

> Классно!


Лев, как думаешь, а может пусть будет:

Ты,*поэт* , открой секрет,
Тайну волшебства,
И когда придёт рассвет,
Подари слова…

----------


## Лев

> Ты,поэт , открой секрет,


Суть не меняется - разницы нет, поэт пишет слова, певец поёт... Песня уже сложилась, осталось запеть и записать.

----------


## egorOFF

> Суть не меняется - разницы нет, поэт пишет слова, певец поёт... Песня уже сложилась, осталось запеть и записать.


Ты прав, конечно, но это формальный подход:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

*  Свадьба


Однажды в городе Е-бурге,
А может и в самой Москве,
А может даже в Питербурге -
Играли свадьбу по весне.
Сваты с утра чисты и трезвы -
В угаре свадебных забот,
Вчерашние головорезы -
Смущённо трутся у ворот…

Здесь, за воротами – невеста,
А там, на улице – жених…
И отпираться неуместно,
Сосватать как-то надо их…
К чему смешные ритуалы,
Ведь люди взрослые уже…
И жениху годов немало,
Невеста, правда, моложей.

Туда-сюда, сказали здрасьте,
Не здесь ли, мол, живёт товар,
У нас купец, на ваше счастье
Он приготовил гонорар…
Точнее, выкуп за невесту.
Вот тут, смотрите – кошелёк…
Нет, пересчёты щас не к месту -
Сказал суровый паренёк.

Товар сначала покажите!
Посмотрим, что за что платить…
И с приданым определитесь,
Чтоб не случилось воротить
Невесту взад, на переделку…
На перевоспитанье, тесть…
Тогда уже обмоем сделку –
Сыграем свадьбу, честь по честь.




Подружки молодой - задорны,
Свежи, как персики в июль…
Стояли на своём, у***** –
Сначала выкуп! Денег - куль!
И полмешка ещё, в догонку -
Сходить девчонкам в ресторан…
Ну, и невесте на колготки,
И тестю с тёщей на карман.

Вот так, за торга перебранкой
Все  познакомились легко…
А то не свадьба будет, пьянка…
Коль неизвестно кто тут кто.
Зато теперь – другое дело:
Все, как родные обнялись
И загсу мимо церкви, смело,
Так, пешкодралом, подались…

Ну, худо-бедно, но добрались…
Сказали «Да», согласны мол.
В какой-то книге расписались
И уж направились за стол,
Как дядька с фотоаппаратом
Пристал, как к заду банный лист:
На память фото сделать надо!
Примета – чтоб не развелись.

Ну, что тут скажешь! Значит надо.
Невеста вместе с женихом -
В руках цветы, в губах помада,
Ух, красота! Клади в альбом!
Их там уже с полсотни... Даже
Меня – «пробило на хи-хи»:
Невеста всё одна и та же,
Менялись только женихи.




Ну, ладно, смех тут неуместен.
Всяк ищет щастье под луной…
Слышь, ты, жених – целуй невесту!
Уже давно пора домой!
Там нас заждались злые гости –
Голодные, как вороньё.
Достанутся нам только кости
От угощений, ё-маё…

Но тут какая-то старуха,
(Не тёщина ли это мать?)
Вдруг ухватила молодуху,
И ну стонать и причитать:
Да как же можно без обряда?
Без батюшки – и под венец!
Вам срочно обвенчаться надо!
А я сварю вам холодец…

С попом договорились быстро,
Храм Божий – это вам не Загс,
Благопристойно всё и чисто…
Иконы, свечи… просто класс!
Ну, ну… какое богохульство!?
Чего ты, бабка, бог с тобой!
Смотри, да это же искусство –
Вона, в углу висит святой…

Все дружно пели и крестились,
Пока священник вёл обряд.
И дальше, к дому покатились,
Хотя жених бывал не рад,
Когда ему из лимузина -
Семь раз досталось выходить,
Чтобы невесту без причины
Руками через мост тащить.




Ну, вот, добрались, слава Богу!
Столы накрыты, всё путём…
Давайте выпьем понемногу,
И свадьбы игрище начнём!
Но свекор, вместе со свекрухой,
Стояли насмерть у дверей:
Хлеб-соль держа в обеих руках
Встречали в дом к себе гостей.

Все тормознулись на пороге,
Пока жених, разинув рот,
Кусал побольше, пожирнее,
От хлеба белого кусок.
Пока невеста, тихо, скромно,
Лишь ущипнула каравай,
И забрала с собой. С солонкой.
Сказала: - Рот не разевай!

Зал утонул в аплодисментах,
Когда поддатый тамада,
Сказал: - Друзья, без сантиментов!
Рассаживайтесь - кто куда.
Ну, наконец-то! Все уселись
Кто на скамье, кто на софе…
И свёкр подумал: - В самом деле –
Зря сэкономил на кафе!

Да, ладно, поздно пить Боржоми,
Что сделано, ну и … насрать…
В последний раз женился что-ли,
Сыночек, чтоб ему … мать, мать…
Привычно так, в рукав ругнулся,
По-доброму, а не со зла…
Он всем широко улыбнулся,
И свадьба, братцы, началась!         *

----------


## egorOFF

* 

Пока народ трепал селёдку
Под толстой шубой и бекон,
Налили мужикам по водке,
И дамам тоже. На разгон…
С разгону-то оно сподручней,
И посмелее завсегда…
Давай ещё – на всякий случай.
Но тут вмешался тамада:

Друзья мои! Наполните бокалы!
И выпьем тост за новую семью!
Чтобы веселье даром не пропало,
Вручать подарки попрошу родню!
Начнём с братьёв, всё строго честь по чести…
Вы наливать не торопитесь только.
Подарки – жениху. Цветы – невесте.
А почему вы не кричите «Горько»?

Все тут же громко заорали хором.
И снова налили - так, под шумок.
И потекли пустые разговоры…
А кто-то из братьёв достал мешок,
Чтоб только незаметно было тестю.
Чтоб зря не дёргаться и не шуршать,
Когда придётся воровать невесту,
Ну, по традиции, конечно, твою мать…

Кому ещё и для чего она такая…
Не первой свежести, как какаду.
Хотя, вон как глазищами сверкает –
И всё глядит, глядит на тамаду.
А он, подлец, вообще не замечает,
Гуляет вкруг стола промеж гостей,
Закусывает, снова наливает…
Ох, скоро накачается, злодей!

Гуляет свадьба – лишь бы не упиться.
А праздничный процесс чин-чинарём,
Как по-французски, значит, говорится. 
По-нашему - как будет? Всё путём!
Свекруха, тёща, свёкор с тестем –
Пока вручали все подарки жениху,
У парня братья свистнули невесту
Так, без мешка, упёрли их сноху.

Теперь ещё давай сбирать на выкуп –
Не слишком ли невеста дорога?
Эх, жил бы в Сочи, если знал бы прикуп…
Подумал тесть. А пьяный тамада,
Когда дошло, что девку умыкнули,
И есть возможность поозорничать…
Подумал мутной головой: - А хули?
Да и пошёл невесту поискать.

А свадьба пляшет! Музыка грохочет,
Вспотел сосед – парнишка, диск-жокей…
Кто хоровод, а кто ламбаду хочет,
Одно и тоже, правда? Но смешней!
Ох, как, умора – задницы виляют…
Так эротично смотрится – пипец!
А хоровод? Как уточки гуляют…
Фу, чёрт, причём тут этот холодец…

Тем временем сваты договорились
И выкуп за невесту принесли…
А комнатку с затворницей открыли –
Там - тамада… уже почти что спит.
Да не, не сам, конечно же, с невестой.
Едва-едва они успели растащить,
Любовничков, как прибежал жених,
И только перья полетели с них…

Ну, что за свадьба - да без драки!
Нельзя обычай нарушать…
Столпились во дворе зеваки –
Чтоб, значит, шум не прозевать.
А на дворе уже стемнело,
Соседи прутся по домам…
Видать им тоже надоело
Пить и гулять по вечерам.

Ну, каждый раз – одно и тоже -
Веселье, пьянка – всё по-новой…
Очередная свадьба, боже!
Где эта сука - участковый!
Семёнов! Где ты? Ты ли это?
Семёнов, чем тебе помочь…
Не потерял ли пистолета?
……………………………….
На свадьбу опустилась ночь.

Полночи злющий новобрачный
Бранил супругу: - Ах, ты, блять!
Меня хотела одурачить!?
Вообще не лезь ко мне в кровать!
Ты спишь на коврике, в прихожей!
Там место самое твоё!
Ух, ненавижу твою рожу!
Всё, разведёмся, ё-моё!!!

А поутру они проснулись…
Как в популярненьком кино –
Друг другу вяло улыбнулись:
Не выходной, а так – гавно.
Пошли, сватов опохмелили,
Хлебали жидкий холодец…
Его вчера убрать забыли,
И он расквасился, подлец!       *

----------


## Лев

> у***** –


Простое слово у.п.о.р.н.о.
Цензурит наш автомат :Aga: 
Наверное это с.п.о.р.н.о.,
Но цензор пропустит "...насрать…":biggrin:

----------


## egorOFF

Нас - рать! :biggrin:

----------


## egorOFF

*  Похороны


  Борис ушёл в загробную обитель
В гостиной труп остался на софе.
А в спальне негодяй-телохранитель
Потел всю ночь на молодой вдове.
Она ж, бедняжка, ничего не знала,
Застряв в плену у страсти роковой...
А поутру в гостиной разрыдалась,
Узнав, что муж покинул мир земной.

Потом она немного погрустнела,
Нахмурив лоб и губочки надув.
И вдруг с обидой принялась за дело,
В столе у мужа всё перевернув.
И не найдя в конверте завещанья,
И даже денег, с грустью поняла -
Придётся организовать прощанье,
А бабки где?  Хреновые дела…

Однако где достать такие бабки,
Чтобы достойно, с честью проводить…
Когда живёшь, казалось бы, в достатке,
Нельзя задёшево тебя похоронить.
Борис Борисыч в жизни был известен,
Как спекулянт и биржевой игрок…
Кругам широким он не интересен,
Но в узком круге – был не одинок.

И вот она уже идёт по кругу –
Друзей-приятелей о помощи просить,
Чтоб помогли вдове своёго друга,
И дали денег, чтоб его похоронить.
Друзья-приятели конечно, согласились,
Какие могут в этом разе быть дела?
И все счета, конечно, оплатили -
Пока вдова сама не померла…

Тогда придётся хоронить обоих -
Побольше им искать уже приют…
А на кладбИщах, сколько ни хоронишь,
Нигде оптовых скидок не дают.
Всё только деньги, деньги, деньги, деньги…
Там дай, там дай, и тут, и тут, и тут…
А если ты не дал этим бездельникам,
Они, в отместку - потеряют труп.

Ищи его потом среди покойников…
Которых в морге - просто штабеля,
Народ-то, сцука, мрёт себе спокойненько…
А похороны - кто оплатит, бля?
Зато, когда заслали санитарам…
И втихаря, ещё кое-кому…
Тогда они свой хлеб едят не даром –
Любого жмурика распишут в хохлому.

Борис Борисыч – видный был мущщина…
Вдова за ним, - за каменной стеной…
Была всегда спокойна и невинна,
И вот он перед нами – как живой!
Лежит в гробу спокойно и достойно,
Как выбранный народом кандидат,
Когда его уже загонят в стойло,
И даже красный выдадут мандат.

Красивый гроб, куда там твой Япончик…
Борис Борисычу достали посильней.
Морёный дуб, из кипариса шкончик,
И в три ряда узоры из камней.
Едва – едва шесть человек тащили
От гроба крышку, вроде как на грех.
А гроб - на катафалку погрузили,
Ёще, поди, шестнадцать человек.

А вот и Храм, куда свою дорогу
Борис Борисыч исподволь нашёл.
В церквях бывал, но не стремился к Богу…
Но вот, смотрите, - всё-таки пришёл.
Толстенный поп махал своим кадилом,
Читая «Со святыми упокой» -
Так громко, что под куполом святые
Проснувшись, наблюдали за толпой.

Апостол Пётр, в потрёпанном халате
Чесал в затылке: - Вот ещё - приход!
Что за попы? Лишь только им заплатят,
Они и чёрта отпоют в один заход…
А мне потом, у входа – разбираться,
Когда душа в чистилище придёт –
Всю жизнь им недосуг покаяться,
А после плачут у моих ворот…

Идут толпой за гробом, будто агнцы,
Всё в чёрном, как весенние грачи…
Его друзья, подруги, иностранцы…
И гробовая музыка звучит.
Оркестр Большого Самого Театра,
Что только есть сегодня на Руси,
Грохочет, как Японская эскадра,
Что наш Варяг сумела утопить.

А след за крышкой, и откуда взялся?
Какой-то нищий мелко семенит.
От самой церкви с ними увязался,
И вот теперь и плачет, и кричит:
Спаситель мой! Люблю тебя до гроба!
( Когда кому такое кто орал? )
Теперь уже мы погибаем оба –
Ведь ты мне больше всех и подавал!

Сперва его почти уже прогнали…
Телохранитель по привычке, со вдовой
Которые у гроба не орали,
Что, мол, ушёл, наш благодетель в мир иной.
Они шагали, словно на закланье
Друг друга глазом искренне кося -
Кому из них теперь без завещанья,
Достанется, всё что осталося…

А что осталось, до конца не знали –
Покойный скрытен по природе был…
Как не пытались, так и не узнали,
Где и когда он бабки схоронил.
Ещё тогда, когда на Брайтон-Биче
Он ваучеры нашим продавал,
Под именем своим Борис Борисыч
В Нью-Йорке депозит не открывал.

Тем временем бригада землекопов –
Все в смокингах от лучших кутюрье,
С лопатами шагнула из окопа -
Последнего для Бори на земле.
И молча, словно партизаны Брянска,
Легко подняв руками его гроб,
Под гул попов и выстрелы солдатские
Торжественно отправили в окоп.

И на последнем рубеже отчизны,
Её когда-то преданный солдат –
Уже устроен, в ожиданьи тризны.
На гроб комки земли уже летят.
Накрыли холм еловыми ветвями,
Венки и свечи разложили сверх…
И плакал нищий пьяными глазами,
Когда в могилу ткнули чёрный крест.

Ну, вот и всё закончилось, как будто…
Последний долг отдали по чуть-чуть.
И побрели по лимузинам грустно –
И в ресторан – Бориса помянуть.
Оркестр уехал, караул почётный
Вслед за попами удалился вон…
А пьяный нищий, бывший безработный
Пошёл за лимузинами пешком.

Он шёл и думал, что же дальше станет,
С его тщедушным телом на земле.
И всё молился… Боже не оставит –
Детей убогих милостью своей…
Он шёл туда, где раньше вовсе не был,
Где всех таких гоняли в шею до поры,
Когда они кусок просили хлеба
У тех, кто хлеб не видел без икры.

И у дверей шикарных ресторана,
В котором Бори поминальный стол
Его позвал какой-то иностранец,
И за собой вовнутрь его провёл.
Ему тогда не стал никто перечить,
Таких гостей встречают – вуаля…
Один такой сумеет обеспечить
Всю кассу за год ресторану, бля.

А за столом вовсю уже гуляют…
Хмельные тосты, за Борис Борисычов!
Пока сюда наш нищий шкондыбает,
Прошло уже не меньше двух часов.
Уже кутью с блинами в ритуальце,
Всяк, кто хотел давно употребил.
И слово взял тот самый иностранец,
Что нищего с собою притащил.

Друзья мои! Примите извиненья…
Давненько мне на родине бывать
Не приходилось. И мои сомненья
Мне нужно было как-то развенчать.
Всё дело в том, что я душеприказчик
Покойного Борис Борисыча.
И вот, когда передо мной образчик…
Мы прочитаем, что он завещал.

Итак: Ну, тут пока неинтересно…
Нотариальные премудрости пошли…
Вот – о родных и близких – неизвестно…
Он сирота! Ну, Абрамович, блин.
Недвижимость его… досталась МИДу –
С формулировкой «на престиж страны»
Коль за границей офисы и виллы,
Кому ж они достаться-то должны…

Так, яхты, самолёт, автомобили…
Отдать чиновникам, на бедность, пусть.
Посмотрим, ничего не пропустили?
Ух ты! Вот это да! Не обессудьте…
Читаем дальше: кругленькая сумма
Сто миллионов долларов – ого!
Завещана – ну кто бы мог подумать!
Тому, кто плакал на могиле у него.

Немая сцена. Занавес. Финита…
Трагедия перерастает в фарс…
Фантазии дорога перекрыта.
Сказать мне больше нечего для вас.      *

----------


## Лев

*egorOFF*,
 Поэма... :Ok:

----------


## egorOFF

> *egorOFF*,
>  Поэма...


:biggrin: Ко дню рожденья - в самый раз?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ко дню рожденья - в самый раз?


Помечтать - был бы я тем нищим?:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

*    Мои мысли пахнут ладаном,
Им уже три тыщи лет.
Что на этом свете надо нам –
Где скрывается ответ?
Для чего мы тут болтаемся –
Между небом и землёй…
То грешим, а завтра каемся -
Извиваемся змеёй.

Отчего же в этом мире
На вопрос ответа нет:
Для чего же в этом мире
Существует человек?
Может быть для размноженья,
Освоения земель…
Или удовлетворенья
Жадной сущности своей…

Я истории гранит грызу –
Бесполезно, как на грех!
Ведь по собственному образу
Богом создан человек. 
Потому – то от создателя
Он - святая простота,
Убежал к едрене матери,
В ожидании Христа.

Отчего же в этом мире
Нет ответа на вопрос:
Для чего же в этом мире
Проповедовал Христос?
Может быть для возрожденья
Благочестия людей…
Или удовлетворенья
Божьей сущности своей…

*

----------


## Лев

> В тесном круге у костра
> Перезвоны струн…


Ещё одна мечта воплотилась в песню:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/734242/

----------


## egorOFF

* В далёком городе я о тебе скучаю…
Моя родная, ненаглядная моя.
Вокруг себя я никого не замечаю,
Я знаю, ждёшь меня, печали не тая.

Там, за поворотом,
Там, за поворотом,
Там, за поворотом нашей жизни –
Ищут все чего-то,
Ищут все кого-то,
Только мы с тобой уже не ищем.

Мы повстречались совершенно не случайно
На перекрестке романтических дорог.
И с той поры, когда случается прощанье –
До новой встречи я ужасно одинок… 

Там, за поворотом,
Там, за поворотом,
Там, за поворотом нашей жизни –
Ищут все чего-то,
Ищут все кого-то,
Только мы с тобой уже не ищем.

В огромном мире беспредельных расстояний 
Одна лишь ты мне путеводная звезда.
Пусть впереди ещё немало расставаний,
С тобой, родная, будем вместе навсегда… 

Там, за поворотом,
Там, за поворотом,
Там, за поворотом нашей жизни –
Ищут все чего-то,
Ищут все кого-то,
Только мы с тобой уже не ищем.


*

----------


## egorOFF

*    Одноклассницы фартучек белый
Завязал я рыбацким узлом,
Что она развязать не сумела
И меня назвала дурачком.

И насупила милые бровки,
Спелой вишнею губки надув…
Только я был парнишечкой ловким,
И утешил теплом своих губ…

И слегка получивши по морде,
Пролетевши в закрытую дверь,
Поцелуй я носил будто орден,
И за ней нетяжёлый портфель.

Кружат осени жёлтые листья,
День за днём пролетел календарь…
В сентябре я впервые влюбился,
А теперь за окошком январь.

Одноклассницы фартучек белый –
Белый снег и на школьном дворе…
Сколько лет с той поры пролетело,
Сколько зим началось в декабре.

*

----------


## egorOFF

Второй вариант, мне кажется он лучше. Хотя меня за "морду" критикуют...

*  Кружат осени жёлтые листья,
День за днём пролетел календарь…
Помню, как я впервые влюбился,
Помню этот волшебный январь.

Одноклассницы фартучек белый
Завязал я рыбацким узлом,
Что она развязать не сумела
И меня назвала дурачком.

И насупила милые бровки,
Спелой вишнею губки надув…
Только я был парнишечка ловкий,
И утешил теплом своих губ…

И слегка получивши по морде,
Пролетевши в закрытую дверь,
Поцелуй я носил будто орден,
И за ней нетяжёлый портфель.

Одноклассницы фартучек белый –
Белый снег и на школьном дворе…
Сколько лет с той поры пролетело,
Сколько зим началось в декабре.

*


Или вот, без морды:


*   Кружат осени жёлтые листья,
День за днём пролетел календарь…
Помню как я впервые влюбился,
Помню этот волшебный январь.

Одноклассницы фартучек белый
Завязал я рыбацким узлом,
Что она развязать не сумела
И меня назвала дурачком.

И насупила милые бровки,
Спелой вишнею губки надув…
Только я был парнишечка ловкий,
И утешил теплом своих губ…

Я слегка получил по загривку,
Пролетел сквозь закрытую дверь,
Но унёс поцелуй  и улыбку…
И за ней нетяжёлый портфель.

Одноклассницы фартучек белый –
Белый снег и на школьном дворе…
Сколько лет с той поры пролетело,
Сколько зим началось в декабре.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*    Старой шарманки забытый мотив
Трепетом в сердце звучит, звучит…
Там, где случайно мы встретились не любя -
Ты и я…
Ты и я.

Старый шарманщик ручку вертел
Тихий твой голос летел, летел…
Там, где случайно мы встретились вдруг –
Милый, единственный друг.

Там, далеко вдали,
Там, на краю земли….
Там, где рассвет шальной
Нас обвенчал с тобой,
Любимый…

Вечная сказка волшебной любви
Нас за собою зови, зови…
Вдаль, где однажды открой нам тайну -
Как повстречались с тобой случайно…

Там, далеко вдали,
Там, на краю земли….
Там, где рассвет шальной
Нас обвенчал с тобой...

Южного города тёмная ночь…
Нам подарила с тобой любовь -
Там, где случайно мы встретились не любя -
Ты и я…
Ты и я.

Там, далеко вдали,
Там, на краю земли….
Там, где рассвет шальной
Нас обвенчал с тобой,
Любимый…
*

----------


## Edgars

Стихи читаются....молодцом.

----------


## egorOFF

Вот, переделал ещё раз.
Получилась заготовка "дворовой" песни о первой любви...

Белый снег за окошком кружится,
День за днём пролетел календарь…
Помню я, как впервые влюбился,
Помню этот волшебный январь.

Одноклассницы фартучек белый
Завязал я рыбацким узлом,
Чтоб она развязать не сумела
И меня назвала дурачком.

И нахмурила милые бровки,
Спелой вишнею губки надув…
Только я был парнишечка ловкий,
И утешил теплом своих губ…

Я слегка получил по затылку,
Пролетел сквозь закрытую дверь,
Но унёс поцелуй и улыбку…
И за ней нетяжёлый портфель.

Одноклассницы фартучек белый –
Белым снегом на школьном дворе…
Сколько лет с той поры пролетело,
Сколько зим началось в декабре.

----------


## Лев

> Одноклассницы фартучек белый –
> Белый снег и на школьном дворе…


Поэтичней будет:
"Однокласницы фартучек белый
Белым снегом на школьном дворе"
Не возражаешь? Набросок жди на почте...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Получилась заготовка "дворовой" песни о первой любви...


 :Ok: 



> Набросок жди на почте...


_Не знаю, что услышит Лев Борисович, а я прямо слышу вальсок…
Такой дворовый, гитарный, неумелый, но очень искренний и романтичный. 
Здорово бы получилось!_

----------


## Лев

> Не знаю, что услышит Лев Борисович, а я прямо слышу вальсок…


Каждый слышит по своему - пиши вальсок... У меня умца-умца:smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Каждый слышит по своему - пиши вальсок...


Написала бы, но музыка мне туго даётся. Я на свои творения не умеючи пишу, а на чужие и замахиваться страшно...  :Vah: (ещё потом побьют). 
Это я так, помечтала. Оно ж не вредно.
А ещё, бы я не меняла в первом четверостишие «январь» на «декабрь». Январь как-то мягче звучит (для вальска).  :Aga:

----------


## egorOFF

> Написала бы, но музыка мне туго даётся. Я на свои творения не умеючи пишу, а на чужие и замахиваться страшно... (ещё потом побьют). 
> Это я так, помечтала. Оно ж не вредно.
> А ещё, бы я не меняла в первом четверостишие «январь» на «декабрь». Январь как-то мягче звучит (для вальска).


Да, согласен, но тогда и в конце песни поменять надо бы... :Aga: 
Лев тонко чувствует, сообразит что к чему.

----------


## Лев

> А ещё, бы я не меняла в первом четверостишие «январь» на «декабрь».


Валерьевна дело говорит, но если тебе, Володя, хочется сохранить декабрь, как начало зимы и документальность повествования, то...

----------


## egorOFF

> Валерьевна дело говорит, но если тебе, Володя, хочется сохранить декабрь, как начало зимы и документальность повествования, то...


Да пусть и зима и любовь начинаются в январе!
Так и есть обычно... а календарь - разве о нём песня?:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

Очень мне было жалко строчку, вот что сочинилось...

* Кружат осени жёлтые листья
В озорном хороводе берёз…
В сентябре я на свет появился
В этом мире обманчивых грёз.
Лучик солнца неярок и нежен
Блещет рябью брильянтовых луж…
Я живу, не богат и не беден,
Но и радостям малым не чужд.

Осень, разноцветная осень,
Сколько красок вокруг, и в груди у меня…
Просит, сердце доброе просит -
Пусть останется осень, золотая моя.

Пламенеют багрянцем закаты,
Ночь уже расстилает туман…
Наше лето уходит куда-то,
Снова осень приносит обман…
В нашей жизни немало иллюзий,
Развенчала судьба навсегда…
Только осени солнечный мюзикл
Не оставит меня никогда.

Осень, разноцветная осень,
Я навечно в плену у волшебного сна.
Просит, сердце доброе просит -
Пусть останется осень для меня, как весна.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*   Далёкая страна под самым чистым небом,
Спешу, спешу к тебе, покуда не сгорел…
Далёкая страна, где я ни разу не был -
Границ её достичь пока что не сумел.

Далёкая страна, туманная мечта…
Неведомых огней сверкающая россыпь.
Далёкая страна, последняя черта…
Далёкая страна - ответ на все вопросы.

В далёкую страну ищу, ищу дорогу,
За синий горизонт своим путём бреду.
В далёкую страну, к небесному порогу -
Быть может, только там судьбу свою найду.

Далёкая страна, туманная мечта…
Неведомых огней сверкающая россыпь.
Далёкая страна, последняя черта…
Далёкая страна - ответ на все вопросы.

Божественный завет: идущий - да обрящет.
Далёкая страна, прими, прими меня…
Но вам не увидать, не выпить этой чаши.
Далёкая страна у каждого своя.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*   Лета красного конфета
Разукрасила наш быт,
Кости солнышком согреты,
Отпустил радикулит…
И любое воскресенье –
Святый Господи, прости!
Ожидаю с вдохновеньем
На любые глупости.

Лето – лето, лето – лето,
Летом небушко светло…
Зеленеет вся планета
И в душе моей тепло…
Греет ночка до рассвета,
Распахнулись лопухи…
Лето – лето, лето – лето,
Отпусти мои грехи…

Лето красное поманит
И под рёбрышко кольнёт,
На меня призывно глянет
За собою уведёт…
По грибы и на рыбалку,
Или просто в камыши…
Подстеречь одну русалку 
Тёмной ночкою в тиши…

Лето – лето, лето – лето,
Летом небушко светло…
Зеленеет вся планета
И в душе моей тепло…
Греет ночка до рассвета,
Распахнулись лопухи…
Лето – лето, лето – лето,
Отпусти мои грехи…

Лето красное остынет
И листву позолотит…
А потом морозный иней
На листочках захрустит…
По грибы и на рыбалку
Я ходил во все года…
Только чудную русалку -
И не встретил никогда.

Лето – лето, лето – лето,
Летом небушко светло…
Зеленеет вся планета
И в душе моей тепло…
Греет ночка до рассвета,
Распахнулись лопухи…
Лето – лето, лето – лето,
Отпусти мои грехи…

*

----------


## egorOFF

* 
О где же мне найти слова,
Которых так немного надо,
Когда кружится голова
От вашего прямого взгляда…
Я исчезаю в глубине
Манящей бездны ваших глаз,
Пока на трепетной волне 
Играет нами этот джаз…

Любовь закружит наши души каруселью
И унесёт отсюда вдаль под небеса…
Волшебных красок неземные акварели
Навек украсят счастья паруса.

О где же мне найти ответ
На ваших глаз вопрос немой -
Моей душе спасенья нет 
Пленённой страстью роковой.
Пусть своей жизнью заплачу,
Теперь уж не остановить.
Я околдован и лечу
К огню божественной любви.

Любовь закружит наши души каруселью
И унесёт отсюда вдаль под небеса…
Волшебных красок неземные акварели
Навек украсят счастья паруса.

*

----------


## egorOFF

*    Ласково плещет волна,
Кружатся чайки над морем…
Лунной дорожки обман
Прятался в дивном узоре.
Яхта уходит в туман
За полосою прибоя…
Так начинался роман
Там, где-то там мы, там где-то там мы с тобою…

Припев

Море, где-то берега
Манят светом маяка…
В синей дали,
Далеко от земли
Ищут свой путь корабли.
Море, тайна на века…
Тают в небе облака…
В синей дали
Далеко от земли
Счастье своё мы нашли.


Вместе встречали рассвет,
Там, в голубом океане…
Где в небесах Южный крест
Яркими звёздами манит.
Вместе искали причал,
За полосою прибоя…
Солнечный луч обвенчал
Там, где-то там нас, там где-то там нас с тобою…

Припев

Видели лишь мы одни
В танце ветров над волнами…
Как трепетали огни
В сумраке под парусами…
Сколько минуло ночей,
За полосою прибоя...
Но не забуду тех дней…
Там, где-то там мы, там где-то там мы с тобою…

Припев

*

----------


## fender74

> на рыбалку,
> Или просто в камыши…
> Подстеречь одну русалку 
> Тёмной ночкою в тиши…


Очень близко по духу:rolleyes:

----------


## fender74

> Пока на трепетной волне 
> Играет нами этот джаз…
> 
> Любовь закружит наши души каруселью
> И унесёт отсюда вдаль под небеса…
> Волшебных красок неземные акварели
> Навек украсят счастья паруса.


Очень красиво! Песня станет хитом!

----------


## egorOFF

> Очень красиво! Песня станет хитом!


Да только песни нет, одни стихи пока.:frown:

----------


## egorOFF

*  Я ношу на пальце символ вечности,
Символ нашей веры и любви,
Символ благородности и верности
Символ бесконечности змеи.

Не забуду, как меня очаровали
Неземною красотой глаза твои,
И украли, у меня - меня украли
Неожиданно и нежно, с'est la vie…

В старом парке листья осыпаются,
Мы с тобой любили здесь гулять…
Отчего ж всё чаще мне случается
Лишь с надеждой одиноко ждать.

Не забуду, как меня очаровали
Неземною красотой глаза твои,
И украли, у меня - меня украли
Неожиданно и нагло, с'est la vie…
*

----------


## Markovich

Хорошо.Припев добавить бы...

----------


## egorOFF

> Хорошо.Припев добавить бы...



Ну, вот если только так:



*    Я ношу на пальце символ вечности,
Символ нашей веры и любви,
Символ благородности и верности
Символ бесконечности змеи.

Не забуду, как меня очаровали
Неземною красотой глаза твои,
И украли, у меня - меня украли
Неожиданно и нежно, с'est la vie…

В старом парке листья осыпаются,
Мы с тобой любили здесь гулять…
Отчего ж всё чаще мне случается
Лишь с надеждой одиноко ждать.

Не забуду, как меня очаровали
Неземною красотой глаза твои,
И украли, у меня - меня украли
Неожиданно и нежно, с'est la vie…

В нашей жизни часто получается -
Исчезает без следа любовь… 
И надежды наши разбиваются
Брызгами о камни берегов.

Не забуду, как меня очаровали
Неземною красотой глаза твои,
И украли, у меня - меня украли
Неожиданно и нежно, с'est la vie…
*

----------


## egorOFF

*   Когда однажды ветер дальних странствий
Моей судьбе укажет верный путь –
И унесёт меж тысячи препятствий,
Дорогою, с которой не свернуть…

По воле ветра затрепещет парус
На реях околдованной души.
И вот - ещё один родится Фауст…
Ветрам судьбу доверить не спеши.

Когда однажды выбор будет сделан
И окроплён волшебный договор –
Поймёшь: начало – половина дела…
А ветер лишь раздует этот спор.

По воле ветра затрепещет парус
На реях околдованной души.
И вот - ещё один продался Фауст…
Ветрам судьбу доверить не спеши.

Нам не понять превратности пространства
И беспощадных временных измен,
Когда однажды ветер дальних странствий
Сменится ураганом перемен.

Лохмотьями повиснет жалкий парус
Украденной у дьявола души…
И вот - ещё один погибнет Фауст -
Ветрам судьбу доверить не спеши.          *

----------


## Skadi

> Ласково плещет волна


Владимир, 
Читала Ваши стихи. Общее мнение - красивые, вызывающие отклик.
Там, где написано "припев", ясно, что это заявка на песню.
Например, в этом стихотворении (строку которого я выделила) для меня, как музыканта, зазвучал вальс (6/8). 
Но есть несколько замечаний (прошу, не обижайтесь).
Последняя строчка каждого куплета - "там, где-то там" - не совсем тогда подходит под ритм вальса. 
Ну, это просто изменить (там, где-то там; там, где-то там; там, где-то там мы с тобою).
А припев совсем не подходит. Ритм сбивается. Даже, если рассматривать, что это просто стихи. Вот такой взгляд, как музыканта. Простите, если что... :flower:

----------


## Лев

> И унесёт меж тысячи препятствий,


И унесёт СКВОЗЬ тысячи препятствий... :Aga: 




> Но есть несколько замечаний (прошу, не обижайтесь).
> Последняя строчка каждого куплета - "там, где-то там" - не совсем тогда подходит под ритм вальса.


Абсолютно ложится всё в трёхдольный размер :Aga:  и 4/4 тоже, кто как услышит...

----------


## Skadi

> Абсолютно ложится всё в трёхдольный размер и 4/4 тоже, кто как услышит...


Хотелось бы услышать Вашу музыкальную версию этих стихов, Лев  :Aga: 
Особенно на 4/4  :Ok:  У меня не получается :wink:
Мне особенно интересно будет, как Вы используете здесь переменный размер, ибо без него никак не обойтись :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Мне особенно интересно будет, как Вы используете здесь переменный размер, ибо без него никак не обойтись


Не хочешь арих:rolleyes:метикой заниматься, жара замучила?:biggrin:

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1499965m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## egorOFF

> Владимир, 
> Читала Ваши стихи. Общее мнение - красивые, вызывающие отклик.
> Там, где написано "припев", ясно, что это заявка на песню.
> Например, в этом стихотворении (строку которого я выделила) для меня, как музыканта, зазвучал вальс (6/8). 
> Но есть несколько замечаний (прошу, не обижайтесь).
> Последняя строчка каждого куплета - "там, где-то там" - не совсем тогда подходит под ритм вальса. 
> Ну, это просто изменить (там, где-то там; там, где-то там; там, где-то там мы с тобою).
> А припев совсем не подходит. Ритм сбивается. Даже, если рассматривать, что это просто стихи. Вот такой взгляд, как музыканта. Простите, если что...


Привет! Спасибо за "общее мнение" о стихах! Приятно. Пытаемся вот писать песни... как умеем. Учимся по ходу дела. Так вышло. 

Этот текст был написан на уже готовую музыку, ложится идеально. Композитор куда-то запропал, не отвечает на письма. Так что - ничего более прояснить не могу, могу только музыку прислать. О"кей?

----------


## egorOFF

> И унесёт СКВОЗЬ тысячи препятствий...
> 
> 
> Абсолютно ложится всё в трёхдольный размер и 4/4 тоже, кто как услышит...


Спасибо, Лев! Ты прав! Впрочем, как всегда.:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Этот текст был написан на уже готовую музыку, могу только музыку прислать. О"кей?


Ок  :Aga:  Мне будет интересно послушать именно музыку :smile:
Арифметически можно разложить ноты, как угодно - вне сомнений, но только вот как звучать будет? :rolleyes:
Потому мне и интересна музыка, под которую писались стихи!
Свой мейл послала Вам в личку.

----------


## Лев

> Арифметически можно разложить ноты, как угодно - вне сомнений, но только вот как звучать будет?


Всё будет звучать :Aga: ... Хорошо, что не сомневаешься:smile:

----------


## egorOFF

* 
На гранитной серой мостовой
Набережной у Большой Невы
Лошадь мне качала головой -
Я умней не видел головы.
Добротой надёжных карих глаз
Умиляла душу невзначай
И копытом била напоказ…
Ну, давай, извозчик, покатай!

Покатай меня, извозчик, покатай -
Никогда я так вот не чудил…
Помечтай, извозчик, помечтай –
Чтоб тебя я тоже прокатил.

По гранитной серой мостовой
Пронесёмся цокотом копыт…
Вечер над красавицей Невой
И пока не развели мосты –
Дуй на Петроградку поскорей,
Погоняй лошадку, погоняй…
Эх, закатим к Любушке моей –
Покатай, извозчик, покатай!

Покатай меня, извозчик, покатай -
Никогда я так вот не чудил…
Помечтай, извозчик, помечтай –
Чтоб тебя я тоже прокатил.

По гранитной серой мостовой
До утра катался экипаж…
Коротеньки ночи над Невой,
Спит извозчик захмелевший наш.
Только мы с тобой на облучке
Незаметно встретили рассвет.
Ну а я в нелепом армячке
Тихо подпевал лошадке вслед…

Покатай меня, лошадка, покатай -
Никогда я так вот не чудил…
Помечтай, лошадка, помечтай –
Чтоб тебя я тоже прокатил.
*

----------


## Лев

> Ну, давай, извозчик, покатай!


Только встанет над Москвою утро вешне-э-е...:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

> Только встанет над Москвою утро вешне-э-е...:rolleyes:


Зато музыку писать не надо - можно сразу петь:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Покатай, извозчик, покатай!


Может и запоётся...:wink:

----------


## egorOFF

> Может и запоётся...:wink:


Ещё как! Местами Хором...:biggrin:

----------


## LINSLI

> *
> Покатай меня, извозчик, покатай...
> *


Здорово!

----------


## egorOFF

> Здорово!


Спасибо, старался.:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

Поехали кататься... http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/772605/

----------


## egorOFF

> Поехали кататься... http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/772605/


Привет! Едем! :rolleyes:
Только минус дайте, пожалуйста...:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

Уходит лето из Петербурга –
Темнеют ночи, желтеют дни...
Не надо грусти, моя подруга,
Свои печали ты прогони.
И всё проходит, но повторится –
За летом осень, зима, весна…
Земля меняет, пока кружится
Цвета и краски, и времена.

Пускай сегодня, летит планета
К зиме навстречу – ты не грусти… 
Всегда есть место, где нынче лето –
И мы с тобою туда летим!

Взлетает лайнер навстречу Солнцу,
Сквозь покрывало из облаков...
Твой милый носик прилип к оконцу –
Там плещет море сплошных снегов.
Лишь восхищенье на наших лицах
Мы изумлённо глядим вокруг.
Парит под небом стальная птица –
Я два билета купил на юг.

Пускай сегодня, летит планета
К зиме навстречу – ты не грусти… 
Всегда есть место, где нынче лето –
И мы с тобою туда летим!

Проходят годы в круговороте -
Мелькают ночи, тянутся дни…
А мы - то дома, то на работе,
То снова вместе, а то - одни.
И если кто-то из нас случайно
Порой осенней вдруг загрустит…
Нас ждёт как прежде воздушный лайнер,
Который в лето всегда летит.

Нас ждёт как прежде воздушный лайнер,
Который в лето всегда летит.

----------


## egorOFF

*     Уходит лето из Петербурга –
Темнеют ночи, желтеют дни...
Не надо грусти, моя подруга,
Свои печали ты прогони.
И всё проходит, но повторится –
За летом осень, зима, весна…
Земля меняет, пока кружится
Цвета и краски, и времена.

Пускай сегодня, летит планета
К зиме навстречу – ты не грусти…
Всегда есть место, где нынче лето –
И мы с тобою туда летим!

Взлетает лайнер навстречу Солнцу,
Сквозь покрывало из облаков...
Твой милый носик прилип к оконцу –
Там плещет море сплошных снегов.
Лишь восхищенье на наших лицах
Мы изумлённо глядим вокруг.
Парит под небом стальная птица –
Я два билета купил на юг.

Пускай сегодня, летит планета
К зиме навстречу – ты не грусти…
Всегда есть место, где нынче лето –
И мы с тобою туда летим!

Далёкий берег песчаных пляжей –
Томные ночи, жаркие дни...
Мы всё, что нужно друг другу скажем,
И возвратившись, всё сохраним.
А если кто-то из нас случайно
Порой осенней опять взгрустнёт…
Взлетит, как прежде, воздушный лайнер -
Обратно в лето нас унесёт.

Взлетит, как прежде, воздушный лайнер -
Обратно в лето нас унесёт.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*     Послушаем молча мелодию свыше,
Послушаем музыку нашей души…
Послушаем тихо, и может, услышим -
Как сердце навстречу другому спешит.

Влюблённое сердце, счастливое сердце,
Безумное сердце в любовном огне,
Всё ищет, сгорая, заветную дверцу –
Открытую дверцу в холодной стене.

А там, за стеной неприступного рая
Из пепла и льда искалеченных душ
Быть может, увидишь, быть может, узнаешь…
Лишь только покоя её не нарушь.

Не надо её обжигать пылким жаром,
Искусственным льдом неумело пугать…
Твоя половинка всегда будет рядом –
С надеждой и верой любить и дышать.
*

----------


## egorOFF

Я в поиске чего на пропитанье
Шатался между небом и землёй…
С утра опохмелённое сознанье
Вело меня привычной колеёй…
И где-то тут, на этом перекрёстке –
Ох, не забуду в жизни того дня!
Ага, вон там – где белые полоски -
Она и переехала меня.

Я видел свет – мне фарами моргали,
Я слышал визг противный тормозов,
И я упал! А вы бы не упали?
Такая вот – внезапная - любовь.
Слетели тапки как-то неприятно -
Чуть было я из мира не исчез…
Но поманил как будто бы обратно
Трёхлучевой звездою «мерседес».

И вот она, обдав меня духами,
Как будто для дыханья аппарат,
Упав на грудь, волшебными губами
В меня вдыхала чудный аромат…
А я лежал, боясь пошевелиться –
А вдруг поймёт, что я уже живой?
Пока бригада «скорой» не примчится,
Я наслаждался близостью её.

Простите мне, ведь я же – потерпевший!
Простите ей, вы, гражданин судья!
Смотрите, я здоровый и воскресший!
И жизнь вторую даже начал я.
Теперь не пью, работаю на базе –
И пусть пока – сотрудник рядовой,
Вон, Абрамович – не пример вам разве…
И я смогу, спасибо что живой!

----------


## egorOFF

*  Уходит лето из Петербурга –
Темнеют ночи, желтеют дни...
Не надо грусти, моя подруга,
Свои печали ты прогони.
И всё проходит, но повторится –
За летом осень, зима, весна…
Земля меняет, пока кружится
Цвета и краски, и времена.

Пускай сегодня, летит планета
К зиме навстречу – ты не грусти…
Всегда есть место, где нынче лето –
И мы с тобою туда летим!

Взлетает лайнер навстречу Солнцу,
Сквозь покрывало из облаков...
Твой милый носик прилип к оконцу –
Там плещет море сплошных снегов.
Лишь восхищенье на наших лицах
Мы изумлённо глядим вокруг.
Парит под небом стальная птица –
Я два билета купил на юг.

Пускай сегодня, летит планета
К зиме навстречу – ты не грусти…
Всегда есть место, где нынче лето –
И мы с тобою туда летим!

Далёкий берег песчаных пляжей –
Шальные ночи, хмельные дни...
Мы всё, что нужно друг другу скажем,
И возвратившись, всё сохраним.
А если кто-то из нас случайно
Порой осенней опять взгрустнёт…
Взлетит, как прежде, воздушный лайнер -
Обратно в лето нас унесёт.

Взлетит, как прежде, воздушный лайнер -
Обратно в лето нас унесёт.          * 

Переделал:wink:

----------


## egorOFF

*     Всё на свете в ничто превратит беспощадное время.
Жадно щёлкает маятник, стрелки упрямо крутя…
В очаге у меня догорают сырые поленья,
Огоньками на углях костра зажигая чертят.

Всё, за что ни возьмусь, представляется жутко нелепым.
Мне бы переиграть, переделать, тоску прогоня…
Только краски не те, вдохновенье утрачено где-то...
Я сожгу всё к чертям, и погреюсь у злого огня.

Перепишешь ли жизнь на сегодня от самого детства…
Ничего не вернёт даже самый шаманский обряд.
Всё истрачено в дым, ничего не оставлю в наследство.
Прах развеют ветра, жалко рукописи - не горят…
*

----------


## egorOFF

*    Мы встретимся с тобой 
Как будто бы в тумане,
С ума сведёт сирени аромат…
Нежданная любовь
Закружит и обманет,
И соблазнит малиновый закат…
А чаровница ночь
Берёзовой листвою
Укроет нас от любопытных глаз,
И тёплый летний дождь
Предутренней порою
В ковре цветущих трав разбудит нас.

О, где же ты моя мечта,
Моя неведомая тайна.
Брожу по призрачным местам,
В надежде встретиться случайно.
О, где же ты моя любовь,
Ищу тебя под летним солнцем,
Ищу тебя среди снегов,
Но надо мной судьба смеётся.

Ты где-то далеко, 
Печально одинока…
С ума сведёт сирени аромат…
И с грустью и тоской
С родимого порога,
Всё смотришь на малиновый закат…
Но чаровница ночь
Уверенно и нежно
Тебя ко мне навстречу позовёт,
И тёплый летний дождь
Легко и безмятежно
Под сень листвы нас вместе приведёт.

О, где же ты моя мечта,
Моя неведомая тайна.
Брожу по призрачным местам,
В надежде встретиться случайно.
О, где же ты моя любовь,
Ищу тебя под летним солнцем,
Ищу тебя среди снегов,
Я верю - счастье улыбнётся.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*  Уже десяток лет
Здесь двадцать первый век.
Свершений и заслуг не перечесть.
Кружит среди планет,
Где нету человек…
Земля, в которой миллиардов шесть.
В любые времена,
Надежду затая,
Любой мужик на многое готов…
Но ты так холодна,
Не смотришь на меня,
А я бы подарил тебе любовь…

Но ты опять листаешь свой розовый айфон,
А слов заветных он никак не скажет…
И не заменит писем, что приносит почтальон –
Не зря айфоны называют «гаджет».

В маршрутке и метро,
И даже в перекур –
Не отрываешь от экрана взгляд.
Пойдём с тобой в бистро,
Да хоть на Байконур…
Ты не заметишь даже в чашке яд!

И ты опять листаешь свой розовый айфон,
Но слов заветных он никак не скажет…
И не заменит писем, что приносит почтальон –
Не зря айфоны называют «гаджет».

Такие вот дела –
Приходится терпеть…
Но двигаться по верному пути.
Пока не родила,
Жениться бы успеть,
И за собою в табор увести…

Но ты опять листаешь свой розовый айфон,
А слов заветных он никак не скажет…
И не заменит писем, что приносит почтальон –
Не зря айфоны называют «гаджет».
*

----------


## Валерьевна

*Владимир!!!
От всей души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1681458.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*egorOFF*,
*С Днём Рождения, Володя!*

----------


## egorOFF

Спасибо! Очень тронут!:smile:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/53b313670ee3b2efdf6bb9dc2e6ef5e45d481c66113032.jpg[/IMG]

*Володя,с Днем Рождения!

Здоровья тебе крепкого,благополучия и побольше новых стихов и песен!*

----------


## Lotos Kay

*egorOFF*,у вас отличные стихи, реально музыкальные, душевные,текучие. Думаю, что имею право присоединиться к мнениям и дать вам оценку, т.к. тоже сочиняю и есть своя страница на сайте stihi.ru.
А уж если сегодня  у вас День рождения , то всего самого хорошего во всем!

----------


## egorOFF

> *egorOFF*,у вас отличные стихи, реально музыкальные, душевные,текучие. Думаю, что имею право присоединиться к мнениям и дать вам оценку, т.к. тоже сочиняю и есть своя страница на сайте stihi.ru.
> А уж если сегодня  у вас День рождения , то всего самого хорошего во всем!


Cпасибо, тронут! И вам удачи и вдохновения!

----------


## egorOFF

* 
Как с другого края света
Возвратился ты домой,
Часть тебя исчезла где-то
За горами, за войной…
Вижу на груди награда,
Только серебро седин.
На щеке её помада…
Вот и вырос ты, мой сын.

Непоседа непослушный –
Сын ты мой родной…
По - отцовски, простодушно
Радуюсь с тобой.
Непокорный и свободный -
Милый сорванец.
Как же я горжусь сегодня
Что я твой отец.

Помнишь, как смотрела мама
Сквозь разбитое окно…
Только ты шалил упрямо,
И я с тобою заодно.
Пролетело твоё детство,
Словно сказочные сны -
Неожиданно и дерзко…
Вот и вырос ты, мой сын.

Непоседа непослушный –
Сын ты мой родной…
По - отцовски, простодушно
Радуюсь с тобой.
Непокорный и свободный -
Милый сорванец.
Как же я горжусь сегодня
Что я твой отец.

День за днём и год за годом,
Кружит время карусель…
Бесконечным хороводом –
За метелями капель…
Было всё и также будет,
В этой жизни ход один -
До развилки наших судеб…
Вот и вырос ты, мой сын.

Непоседа непослушный –
Сын ты мой родной…
По - отцовски, простодушно
Радуюсь с тобой.
Непокорный и свободный -
Милый сорванец.
Как же я горжусь сегодня
Что я твой отец.              *

----------


## egorOFF

* Я начинал свой грешный путь земной
Вдали от городошной суеты
И робко познавал свои черты,
Назначенные призрачной судьбой -
Бог весть, из бездны или всё же с высоты,
Когда я только познакомился с собой.

Года летели в суматохе дней,
Ручьём с горы –
Всё дальше, всё быстрей…
А жизнь меняла правила игры
В судьбе моей,
В судьбе моей.

Измученный безумною толпой
Я изменял себе на полчаса,
Но поднимал худые паруса
И возвращался будто бы домой,
Туда, где снова начинались чудеса,
Когда я только познакомился с собой.

Года летели в суматохе дней,
Ручьём с горы –
Всё дальше, всё быстрей…
А жизнь меняла правила игры
В судьбе моей,
В судьбе моей.

Истрёпан жизни бурною рекой,
По берегам которой лишь кресты,
Смотрю на мир любви и нищеты
С усталой, равнодушною тоской,
Но не забуду его дивной красоты,
Когда я только познакомился с собой.

Года промчались в суматохе дней,
Ручьём с горы –
Всё дальше, всё быстрей…
А жизнь меняла правила игры
В судьбе моей,
В судьбе моей.             *

----------


## egorOFF

*   1
Не надо больше громких слов о юбилее.
Сегодня просто лучшая из дат.
Сегодня просто волосы белее,
Зато – характер – закалённый как булат.
……………………………..
И этот день – как будто бы светлее.

Припев
За юбилей не наливай,
Свои года не вспоминай,
Не надо грусти и веселья через край.
На юбилей придут друзья,
И дочери и сыновья.
Как хорошо, что соберётся вся семья!

2
Давай споём все дружно праздничную песню,
О счастье наших пролетевших лет,
Что прожиты с достоинством и честью,
Когда вопросы находили свой ответ…
……………………………..
И результат решений всем известен.

Припев

3
Идут года, стремятся вдаль безмерным строем,
Немало будет песен и побед…
Немало истин мы ещё откроем,
Но нашей песни сохрани святой завет.
………………………………..
На юбилей – ни капли алкоголя!            *

----------


## egorOFF

* Я вытряхнул из шкафа всех скелетов
И раскидал костями по углам.
Простите недостойного поэта,
Что эти строки нагло пишет вам.

Теперь я ненавижу злую память,
Мой дух воскрес мелодией стихов.
И Господа прошу меня избавить
От призраков придуманных грехов.

Я больше не хочу себе покоя,
Пусть треплют душу мысли по ночам.
Лишь только не услышать стук конвоя,
И не растратить сил по мелочам.

Быть может, я чего-нибудь достигну,
Признанья, славы на закате лет…
Или до срока, непременно сгину,
Безвестной пылью посреди планет.

А может быть под дулом пистолета
Не дописав последнюю строфу…
Я беззащитным бледненьким скелетом
Угомонюсь в каком-нибудь шкафу.
*

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
*   Не говорите мне о главном
Высокопарных жарких слов.
Не растекайтесь мыслью плавно
По древу мудрости веков.
Своим путём ушли пророки -
Им нет отечества в судьбе…
А нам оставили убогим -
Всё главное искать – в себе.

Мне есть, что вспомнить, но не стыдно.
Ни за себя, ни за друзей…
И оставаться не обидно
Самим собою средь людей.
Мне слишком часто приходилось,
В душевных муках выбирать
Лишь то, что сердцу было мило
Чему не мог я изменять.

Словочетанье «кодекс чести»
Высокопарно и смешно
Лишь тем, чей облик всем известен,
А мне давно понятно, но…
Не говорите мне о главном,
Когда на взгляд её в ответ,
Поверженный в бою неравном,
Не смог сказать я слова «нет».            *

----------


## Лев

> всех скелетов


Все скелеты :Aga:  будет правильнее :Pivo:

----------


## egorOFF

> Все скелеты будет правильнее


Это хорошо, спасибо!

----------


## egorOFF

*      Моя песня ни о чём,
Ни о чём -
Просто глаза в глаза…
И тебе мне, милый друг,
Нечего рассказать…
Просто посидим вдвоём
И споём
Нашу песню ни о чём
Ни о чём.

Ни о чём не говори
Увлечённо.
Ни о чём.
Лишь в глаза мне посмотри
Обречённо.
И споём.
Просто посидим вдвоём
И споём
Нашу песню ни о чём
Ни о чём.

И я слова не скажу,
Посижу…
Просто рядом посижу,
Погляжу…
Словно в божьи образа
Погляжу в твои глаза.
Просто посидим вдвоём
И споём
Нашу песню ни о чём
Ни о чём.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*  Перебирая злые мысли,
Авантюрист и разгильдяй,
Раб божий ищет вечных истин…
А просто так найти нельзя.
Фальцетом звук и непонятно,
Реальность это или бред…
Авантюризмом и не пахнет
За всё придётся дать ответ.

Придёт черёд явиться Богу
Радеть об этом ни к чему...
Идя к небесному порогу,
Порой придёшь в ночную тьму…
Едва споткнувшись невзначай,
В безумном мире сгоряча.

Передо мной нелёгкий выбор,
Авантюрист я с детских лет…
Расчёт простой и ясный вывод -
А вечных истин нет, как нет.
Фальшивят пришлые пророки,
Разумных тварей нет следа…
А мне понятно – средь порока -
За ночью дня не увидать.

Придёт черёд явиться Богу
Радеть об этом ни к чему...
Идя к небесному порогу,
Порой придёшь в ночную тьму…
Едва споткнувшись невзначай,
В безумном мире сгоряча.

Переверну изнанку жизни,
Акафист Богу просвищу…
Раздам долги и даже с лишним,
А тем, кто должен – всё прощу.
Фарс превратится в фарисейство,
Раз нет спасенья в небесах…
А вам останется в наследство
Загадка в шуточных стихах.

Придёт черёд явиться Богу
Радеть об этом ни к чему...
Идя к небесному порогу,
Порой придёшь в ночную тьму…
Едва споткнувшись невзначай,
В безумном мире сгоряча.                    * 


Просто немного упражнялся в акростихах :Ha:

----------


## egorOFF

*    1
Не надо громких слов о юбилее.
Сегодня просто лучшая из дат.
А этот день - как будто бы светлее
И впереди рассвет, а не закат.

Припев

Про юбилей не забывай,
А про года не вспоминай,
Не надо грусти - пусть веселье через край!
Пускай бокалами звеня
Поют родные и друзья -
Как хорошо, что соберётся вся семья!

2
Споём все дружно праздничную песню,
О счастье наших пролетевших лет,
Что прожиты с достоинством и честью,
В твоей судьбе оставив яркий свет…

Припев

3
Стремятся вдаль года парадным строем.
И в море поражений и побед
Немало истин мы ещё откроем,
Но песни сохраним простой завет:ъ

припев               *

----------


## egorOFF

*       Фотографиям в альбоме
 Улыбаюсь каждый раз...
 Это мы ещё в роддоме,
 Тут шагаем в первый класс.
 Пробираемся по скалам
 И в санях с горы летим.
 Сколько в памяти осталось...
 Вот и вырос ты мой сын

припев

Непоседа непослушный –
Сын ты мой родной…
По - отцовски, простодушно
Радуюсь с тобой.
Непокорный и свободный -
Милый сорванец.
Как же я горжусь сегодня
Что я твой отец.

2
Помнишь, как смотрела мама
Сквозь разбитое окно…
Только ты шалил упрямо,
И я с тобою заодно.
Пролетело твоё детство,
Словно сказочные сны -
Неожиданно и дерзко…
Вот и вырос ты, мой сын.

припев

3
День за днём и год за годом,
Кружит время карусель…
Бесконечным хороводом –
За метелями капель…
Было всё и также будет,
В этой жизни ход один -
До развилки наших судеб…
Вот и вырос ты, мой сын.

припев         *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Свадебный вальс


Вот и опять высоко в небесах
Белые ангелы тихо поют…
Солнечный луч в золотых облаках
Вновь зажигает волшебный салют.

Ангелов песни простые слова
Словно молитва звучат для двоих…
Нежно невесту поцеловал
И приглашает на танец жених.

Кружится пара влюблённых сердец
И счастливых глаз…
Свадебный вальс, свадебный вальс
Платьем пленил подвенечным…
Пусть колдовством обручальных колец
В этот светлый час…
Свадебный вальс, свадебный вальс
Соединяет навечно…

Старых традиций хороший завет -
Свадебный вальс открывает наш бал.
Танец, который за тысячи лет
Каждый когда-то хоть раз танцевал.

Вот потихонечку ширится круг
Добрых друзей, что собрались сейчас…
Все приглашают на танец подруг
И вдохновенно выходят на вальс…

Кружатся пары одна за другой
В этот добрый час…
Свадебный вальс, свадебный вальс,
Танец любви и надежды…
Кружимся, кружимся вместе с тобой
Мы в который раз…
Свадебный вальс, свадебный вальс,
Нас увлекает, как прежде…

Кружится пара влюблённых сердец
И счастливых глаз…
Свадебный вальс, свадебный вальс
Платьем пленил подвенечным…
Пусть колдовством обручальных колец
В этот светлый час…
Свадебный вальс, свадебный вальс
Соединяет навечно…          *

----------


## egorOFF

Ещё вариант, попроще... как мне кажется
*    1
Праздничной песни простые слова
Вновь в этом зале звучат для двоих…
Нежно любимую поцеловал
И приглашает на танец жених.

Припев
Кружится пара влюблённых сердец
Свадебный бал, свадебный бал
Магией двух обручальных колец
Очаровал, околдовал…

2
Старых традиций хороший завет -
Свадебный вальс открывает наш бал.
Танец, который за тысячи лет
Каждый когда-то хоть раз танцевал.

Припев

3
Вот потихонечку ширится круг
Добрых друзей, что собрались сейчас…
Все приглашают на танец подруг
И вдохновенно выходят на вальс…

Припев 2
Кружатся пары одна за другой,
Свадебный бал, свадебный бал…
Кружимся, кружимся вместе с тобой,
Только бы вальс не смолкал.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*  1
Доброго здоровья маме пожелаю,
Хорошо, что в детстве аист прилетал…
И теперь я братьям песню напеваю…
Как отец родимый, что нас воспитал.

припев
Братья, братцы, вы мои родные,
Дружные, как пальцы на одной руке.
Братики, братишки, парни удалые,
Никогда не пропадём в жизненной реке.

2
Мы росли и крепли как одна команда -
Каждый брат за брата каменной стеной.
Общею судьбою связаны когда-то…
И идём по жизни дружною семьёй.

Припев

3
В радости и горе, братья будут рядом,
Брат поможет брату в трудности любой…
Братья понимают с одного лишь взгляда –
И всегда умеют быть самим собой…

Припев

4
Доброго здоровья маме пожелаю,
Хорошо, что в детстве аист прилетал…
И теперь я братьям песню напеваю…
Как отец родимый, что нас воспитал.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*    Братья мои, братья...
1
Доброго здоровья маме пожелаю,
Хорошо, что в детстве аист прилетал…
И теперь я братьям песню напеваю…
Как отец родимый, что нас воспитал.

припев
Братья, братцы, вы мои родные,
Дружные, как пальцы на одной руке.
Братики, братишки, парни удалые,
Никогда не пропадём в жизненной реке.

2
Мы росли и крепли как одна команда -
Каждый брат за брата каменной стеной.
Общею судьбою связаны когда-то…
И идём по жизни дружною семьёй.

припев

3
В радости и горе, братья будут рядом,
Брат всегда поможет в трудности любой…
Он поймёт братишку с одного лишь взгляда –
Всё же есть на свете братская любовь…

припев

4
Доброго здоровья маме пожелаю,
Хорошо, что в детстве аист прилетал…
И теперь я братьям песню напеваю…
Как отец родимый, что нас воспитал.

припев    *

----------


## egorOFF

*    Доча

Синий заяц в брызгах моря
Каждый день мне машет лапой
Он в прихожей на обоях…
Нарисованный для папы,
Провожает и встречает
Всех, кто входит в этот дом…
Это ты, озорничая,
Расписала всё кругом.

Кружит вихрем, звонким вихрем
Карусель счастливых дней…
Почему же стало в мире
И светлее и теплей…
Мне теперь ответ известен,
Просто точно знаю я -
Потому что есть на свете
Доча, доченька моя!

Ты растёшь, мала юбчонка,
И всё чаще удивляешь…
Ах, проказница – девчонка,
Ну откуда ты всё знаешь?
Завязала кошке Мурке
Бантик розовый на днях…
Доча, доченька, дочурка -
Как мы жили без тебя?

Кружит вихрем, звонким вихрем
Карусель счастливых дней…
Почему же стало в мире
И светлее и теплей…
Мне теперь ответ известен,
Просто точно знаю я -
Потому что есть на свете
Доча, доченька моя!
Потому что есть на свете
Доча, доченька моя!            *

----------


## egorOFF

* 
Нужно быть добрей и проще –
Сколько лет мы дружим с тёщей…
Вопреки всем поговоркам -
Тёще я как сын родной…
Без меня она скучает,
Нашу свадьбу вспоминает:
Помнишь, как кричали «горько»?
Может, выпьем по одной?

Пусть говорят, что мать, как родина одна,
А мне, наверно, повезло по жизни…
Давай-ка, тёща, по-бокальчику – до дна!
Спасибо, мать, что ссоры мы не ищем.

Мы в любое воскресенье,
Едем к тёще на пельмени,
На вареники с картошкой,
Или просто на блины…
И жена тогда не ропщет –
Не поспоришь с моей тёщей!
Кушай борщ, хлебай окрошку…
Тёще просто нет цены!

Пусть говорят, что мать, как родина одна,
А мне, наверно, повезло по жизни…
Давай-ка, тёща, по-бокальчику – до дна!
Спасибо, мать, что ссоры мы не ищем.

Нужно быть добрей и проще –
Сколько лет мы дружим с тёщей…
Я готов придти на помощь,
Никогда не сплоховал…
По звонку, без разговоров,
Прилетаю, как на скорой!
Будь то полдень или полночь…
Лишь бы тесть не ревновал!

Пусть говорят, что мать, как родина одна,
А мне, наверно, повезло по жизни…
Давай-ка, тёща, по-бокальчику – до дна!
Спасибо, мать, что ссоры мы не ищем.

*

----------


## Лев

> Нужно быть добрей и проще –
> Сколько лет мы дружим с тёщей…


Ну, за премьеру! :Smile3:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/813240/

----------


## egorOFF

Лев, почаще бы! Нет, я приеду к вам... в гости!

----------


## Лев

> Нет, я приеду к вам... в гости!


С тёщей? :Grin:

----------


## egorOFF

> С тёщей?


Уже без. Светлая ей память...

----------


## Laurita

> Уже без. Светлая ей память...


 :flower:  :flower:

----------


## egorOFF

*    Тесть
1
Я после свадьбы подружился с тестем           
И на футбол теперь мы ходим вместе. 
А на его машине в гараже    
Все гайки и болты блестят уже. 
И даже в бане утром в воскресенье,  
Мы вместе и в парилке и в бассейне. 

припев 

Тестю, как себе я доверяю.                       
Тесть меня прекрасно понимает.              
Тесть в беде и в радости со мной -           
Он теперь мне как отец родной.               

2
А если нет футбола по субботам -          
Мы на рыбалку или на охоту.                 
Куда-нибудь, на дальний водоём.          
Бывает, даже рыбы привезём!                
Или ещё бывает, кроме шуток –             
Мы настреляем пару-тройку уток.         

3
Я после свадьбы подружился с тестем      
И мы всегда идём по жизни вместе.          
По будням – поработаем вдвоём…            
По праздникам - по рюмочке нальём!         
Как хорошо, что у меня сегодня есть        
Такой простой и настоящий тесть!            

*

----------


## egorOFF

*  1
Я после свадьбы подружился с тестем,
И жизнь моя вдруг стала интересней.
Я рад, что у меня сегодня есть
Такой простой и настоящий тесть!               

ПРИПЕВ
Тестю, как себе я доверяю.
Тесть меня прекрасно понимает. 
Тесть в беде и в радости со мной.
Он сейчас мне как отец родной. 

2.
Мы на футболе или на хоккее
С ним вместе непременно поболеем.
Но телевизор не включает он,
А просто мы идём на стадион.
3.
Нам по плечу серьёзные задачи. 
Мы вместе с ним соорудили дачу. 
Всё лето мы трудились не спеша, 
Уж больно там рыбалка хороша.     
4.
Мы даже баню сделали с бассейном,
И паримся вдвоём по воскресеньям,
А по субботам жарим шашлыки
На берегу красивейшей реки.     
5.
Я после свадьбы подружился с тестем,
И мы всегда идём по жизни вместе.
Я рад, что у меня сегодня есть
Такой простой и настоящий тесть!               
*

----------


## Лев

> Тесть


Принимай!  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/818288/

----------


## egorOFF

Принимаю с удовольствием и благодарностью!

----------


## tamara rabe

Ребята! Отличная песенка! Редкая тема. Лев, респект! :Vishenka 19:

----------


## egorOFF

* 1
Для родной сестры моей маменьки                   
Я всегда был любимым племянником,
Мы гуляли вместе с ней в городском саду
И кормили лебедей в голубом пруду. 
Помнишь тётушка, моя тётушка,
Как кружила, кружила лебёдушка,
Улетая от меня прямо в небеса…
Помнишь, как кукушку я покормил в часах…

припев

Тётя, тётя, тётушка, не грусти,
Шалости невинные мне прости.
Ходики фамильные, звонкий бой!
Будем, будем счастливы мы с тобой.

2
Для родной сестры моей маменьки                   
Я всегда был любимым племянником,
И мальчишкой озорным, но хорошеньким -
Баловала ты меня, моя тётушка.
Ты мне всё конфеты да пряники…
А когда расцвели палисадники,
Я же просто наломал и тебе принёс
Весь исколотый, букет ярких алых роз.

припев

Тётя, тётя, тётушка, не грусти,
Шалости невинные мне прости.
В городском саду моей юности
Будут, будут розы ещё цвести. 

Тётя, тётя, тётушка, не грусти,
Шалости невинные мне прости.
Ходики фамильные, звонкий бой!
Будем, будем счастливы мы с тобой.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*   Сколько копий сломали в сомнениях
О вреде алкоголя для гениев…
А я всё – таки пью понемножечку,
Потому что сосёт мне под ложечкой.

Ничего не бойся, наливай!
Своему таланту не мешай,
От судьбы своей ты не уйдёшь,
Мастерство портвейном не зальёшь.

Не могу вам напомнить в подробностях,
При своих гениальных способностях –
Сколько истин в вине открывается,
Если профи вином занимаются…

Ничего не бойся, наливай!
Своему таланту не мешай,
От судьбы своей ты не уйдёшь,
Мастерство портвейном не зальёшь.

Не кидайтесь камнями и палками,
Моего наказанья не алкайте.
Подпевайте, оставьте сомнения…
Эта песня написана гением!

Ничего не бойся, наливай!
Своему таланту не мешай,
От судьбы своей ты не уйдёшь,
Мастерство портвейном не зальёшь.
*

----------


## Лев

> Мастерство портвейном не зальёшь.


Сколько талантливых залило своё мастерство и жизнь... :Tu:

----------


## egorOFF

*   У тебя сегодня День Рождения,
Самый лучший праздник на земле!
В небесах горит твоё созвездие,
И вино искрится в хрустале.
Золотыми звёздами украшенный,
Торт сверкает в пламени свечей –
Пусть они сейчас будут погашены,
А твоя звезда горит сильней!

припев

День Рожденья, День Рожденья -
Самый первый в жизни день!
День Рожденья, День Рожденья -
Никогда встречать не лень!
День Рожденья, День Рожденья –
Самый лучший день в году!
День Рожденья, День Рожденья –
Я тебя всё время жду…

У тебя сегодня День Рождения,
Самый лучший праздник навсегда!  
Свечи задувай без сожаления,
Разметая в дым свои года!
Принимай цветы и поздравления,
За накрытым праздничным столом.
У тебя сегодня День Рождения,
Мы с тобою весело споём…
*

----------


## egorOFF

*               1 
Бесконечный звёздный небосвод
Открывает людям Новый Год,
Новую дорогу в совершенный мир
К белоснежным звёздам мимо чёрных дыр.

 припев
Наступает Новый Год, Новый Год!
Белым снегом заметёт, заметёт…
Ворожит пурга – метелица,
Пусть всё старое изменится.

2 
Бесконечный звёздный хоровод
Кружит в небе целый круглый год.
Знаки зодиака весело бегут -
Все двенадцать братьев – месяцев в году.

3
Бесконечный звёздный небосвод
Открывает людям Новый Год.
В новом гороскопе точно повезёт,
Всё о чём мечтаешь, всё произойдёт!
*

----------


## Лев

Перебирал свой архив и наткнулся на песню, давно готовую и сегодня сделал...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/823844/

----------


## egorOFF

Ещё вариант

*  С Наступающим!


Ласково манящий звёздный небосвод
Снова открывает людям Новый Год.
Новые дороги, новые мечты…
Всё, о чём сегодня только грезишь ты.

Наступает Новый Год, Новый Год!
Белым снегом заметёт, заметёт
Колеи позаровняет метелица…
Снова, снова наша жизнь переменится.

Мы на белом свете весело живём.
Неустанно верим, постоянно ждём -
Новую надежду, новую любовь …
С каждым Новым Годом ожидаем вновь.

Наступает Новый Год, Новый Год!
Белым снегом заметёт, заметёт
Прошлогодние ошибки метелица…
Снова, снова наша жизнь переменится.

Ласково манящий звёздный небосвод
Снова обещает счастье в Новый Год,
Обнадёжит вера, а любовь спасёт…
Всё о чём мечтаем - всё произойдёт!

Наступает Новый Год, Новый Год!
Белым снегом заметёт, заметёт…
Ой ты, зимушка-зима, да метелица,
Снова, снова наша жизнь переменится.


*

----------


## Laurita

> Ещё вариант
> 
>   С Наступающим!


Красивый текст!

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна новогодняя песня появилась: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/825213/ 
*С наступащим  Новым годом!*

----------


## egorOFF

*Правда

Мы все умрём когда-нибудь,
У всех путей один конец.
И мы земной окончим путь,
И призовёт к себе творец…

А у него вопросов нет.
И покаянье ни к чему…
Он знает сам за столько лет -
Кого на свет, кого во тьму…

Как не старайся, не вертись -
Об отпущении всё врут …
Как часто в церкви не молись –
У Господа – свой - Высший Суд.

Когда наступит твой черёд –
Не спрячешь собственных грехов.
Для них ведут особый счёт…
Иди, и просто будь готов.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*     Эхо

Мы за границу свой крест приносили,
Сколько народу нашло там приют…
Эхом гражданской войны по России
Белогвардейские песни поют.

Как же случилось, что шёл брат на брата –
Памяти предков нарушив закон…
Чем уничтожили совесть солдаты,
Что для своих не жалели патрон?

Можеть быть Царь с Государственной Думой
Дьяволу в откуп отдали страну…
Каждый второй оказался безумным
И беззаветно пошёл на войну…

Знаменем Красным и знаменем Белым
Кто со Звездою, а кто со Крестом…
Стравлены были рукою умелой
И уничтожен Российский Престол.

Годы промчались, и в храмы святые
Русские люди, как прежде идут…
Но почему до сих пор по России
Белогвардейские песни поют?
*

----------


## Лев

> Но почему до сих пор по России
> Белогвардейские песни поют?


Красит в красный - красный,
Красит в белый - белый...
Правят ими исподволь умно и умело.
Стравливают до крови - результат ужасный... :Blink:

----------


## egorOFF

*  Балалаечник у церкви на ступенях жалобно
Тренькает культяпками мотив…
Три струны и три обрубка вместо пальцев брякают,
Но монетка в шапку прозвенит.
Я стоял, в карманах шаря в поисках наличности,
И мурашки крались по спине…
Видно что-то подмешали, сволочи, в Столичную,
Прошлой ночью сон приснился мне:

Просил я Бога воскресить кого-то,
Кого – не помню, видимо заспал…
Господь Всевышний мне сказал: «А что ты,
Пожертвуешь за то, чтоб воскрешал?»
А у меня и жертвовать-то нечем,
Всё, что при мне богатство лишь моё.
И я решил тогда - отдам я печень –
Что зря болит, да ну вообще её!

Нет, так нельзя, я должен быть уверен,
Ответил Бог, что оба живы вы…
Мне не нужна никчёмная потеря,
Ещё одной толковой головы.
За веру, он сказал, спасибо, малец,
И воскресил кого-то… а кого?
А в жертву взял всего один лишь палец,
Ты, заходи, сказал, когда чего…

Балаечник у церкви на ступенях жалобно
Тренькает культяпками мотив…
Три струны и три обрубка вместо пальцев брякают,
Но монетка в шапку прозвенит.
Я стоял, в карманах шаря в поисках наличности,
И мурашки крались по спине…
Видно что-то подмешали, сволочи, в Столичную,
Прошлой ночью сон приснился мне.
*

----------


## Лев

> Балалаечник у церкви на ступенях


Ты это сам видел? Да кто с балалайкой или другим инструментом на паперть пустит? В православных храмах допускается тоько пение...

----------


## egorOFF

> Ты это сам видел? Да кто с балалайкой или другим инструментом на паперть пустит? В православных храмах допускается тоько пение...


Лев, там написано "у церкви на ступенях" - у нас до Шуваловской церкви по ступеням ему не добраться близко...

----------


## egorOFF

*      В пустом преддверии весны,
Где тает след зимы суровой,
Мне снились радужные сны,
Суля награды жизни новой…

Который год, который год
Душа блуждает, как во мраке.
Быть может, просто не везёт -
Распались звёзды в Зодиаке.

Где же ты, моя судьба, где же ты…
Мне бы только отыскать те следы,
По которым свою жизнь пройду…
Только следа я никак не найду.

В пустом преддверии весны
Душа блуждала, как во мраке…
Сбылись те радужные сны –
Сошлись все звёзды в зодиаке.

Который раз, который раз
Растаял след зимы суровой…
И я, как будто напоказ,
Иду навстречу жизни новой.

Вот и ты, моя судьба, вот и ты…
Я на звёздах оставляю следы,
По которым свою жизнь пройду…
И любовь свою, и счастье найду.         *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Мне претит осторожность в поступках.
Посреди круговерти земной,
Да, бывает простая минутка,
Но к чему безразличный покой?

Разве солнце светлее и жарче
Перестанет гореть в эти дни,
Если будет сознание ярче
Или чувства острее мои…

Не боясь неизвестных последствий
Много разного можно успеть…
Каждый день проживай, как последний,
Чтобы больше о нём не жалеть.

Мне претит осторожность в искусстве.
Вопреки диктатуре верхов,
Справедливости острое чувство
Превосходит величье стихов.

Не боясь неизвестных последствий
Много разного можно успеть…
Каждый день проживай, как последний,
Чтобы больше о нём не жалеть.               *

----------


## egorOFF

*Песня о правде

1
Мы все умрём когда-нибудь,
У всех путей - один конец.
Когда земной окончим путь,
Нас призовёт к себе творец.
2
А у него вопросов нет.
И покаянье ни к чему.
Он знает сам за столько лет -
Кого на свет, кого во тьму.

        припев:

        Когда наступит твой черёд –
        Не спрячешь собственных грехов.
        Для них ведут особый счёт…
        Иди, и просто будь готов.

3
Как ни старайся, ни вертись -
Об отпущении всё врут …
Как часто в церкви ни молись –
У Господа – свой - Высший Суд.

припев

*

----------


## Валерьевна

> Каждый день проживай, как последний,
> Чтобы больше о нём не жалеть.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## egorOFF

*   Бредя извилистым путём
Внутри галактики нейронов,
Мы слишком часто узнаём,
И очень редко познаём –
Самих себя в скопленьи клонов…

Семь тысяч лет тому назад,
Или, быть может, даже раньше…
Мы шли вперёд не наугад,
И пусть шагали невпопад,
Стремились к звёздам – дальше, дальше…

Теперь мы продались чертям
За тридцать сребреников рваных,
Я вместе с вами еду там,
Где сам себе я яду дам -
Пусть не болят, не ноют раны…

Когда узнаем, для чего
На этом свете были люди,
Поймём мы промысел Его,
Но нас не станет никого…
Как жаль, что нас уже не будет.

А может, всё-таки я зря
Вот так поддался пессимизму…
Под серым небом декабря
Взойдёт последняя заря,
Навстречу эре мартинизма…
*

----------


## Лев

> А может, всё-таки я зря
> Вот так поддался пессимизму…


Конечно зря ты так поддался
И грязи в душу поднабрался...
Очисть от грязного ты Сердце
И для Него открой-ка дверцу -
Прими Смиренье, Радость и Любовь
И воссияйте вместе вновь!

----------


## egorOFF

Изо всех сил пытаюсь! :Yes4: 

*     Загадки психики, конечно,
Невероятны и чудны…
Шестое чувство человечье
Известно с самой старины.

Как сердце матери забьётся,
Когда в опасности сынок…
И ей уснуть не удаётся,
Пока не ступит на порог.

Как рвутся души у любимых
На разных полюсах земли,
Пока в сомнениях незримых
Их счастье всё ещё вдали…    

И как порой, во мраке ночи,
Трепещут тысячи сердец,
Когда огнём грозы грохочет
С небес Всевидящий Отец.

А я живу, греша не слишком…
Песчинка мироздания.
Но лишь блеснёт на Солнце вспышка –
Хлоп - потерял сознание.       *

----------


## Kliakca

> Как сердце матери забьётся,
> Когда в опасности сынок…
> И ей уснуть не удаётся,
> Пока не ступит на порог.
> 
> Как рвутся души у любимых
> На разных полюсах земли,
> Пока в сомнениях незримых
> Их счастье всё ещё вдали…


*egorOFF*, спасибо за эти строки.

----------


## egorOFF

> *egorOFF*, спасибо за эти строки.


И вам спасибо, что отметили.

----------


## egorOFF

* Евгения

Евгения, Евгения,
Позвольте вашу руку…
И в танце без смущения
Мы полетим по кругу…
Я знаю, вы простите мне
Немного сумасбродства…
Евгения, Евгения,
Какое благородство!

припев

Ах, как высок дерзкий полёт вашей души!
Эти глаза обо всём рассказали сейчас…
Ах, отчего музыка так слишком спешит,
Я бы навечно остался в плену ваших глаз.

Евгения, Евгения,
Позвольте вашу руку…
Счастливые мгновения
Подарим мы друг другу.
Счастливые мгновения
Так редко достаются…
Но в памяти, Евгения,
Навечно остаются.

Евгения, Евгения,
Позвольте вашу руку…
Мне с вами, без сомнения,
Не пережить разлуку.
Давайте вместе танцевать
И просто веселиться…
Я вас хочу поцеловать,
Я в вас успел влюбиться!                 *

----------


## egorOFF

* 
1
До свиданья, город,
Может быть, прощай…
Мне сегодня скоро
Снова уезжать.
До свиданья, город,
Милый город мой,
До свиданья, город мой родной.

припев
Я не забуду, не забуду
Никогда
Наших дней простого чуда
Никогда…
Даже если не вернусь я
Больше никогда…
Больше никогда, слышишь…

2
Может быть случайно 
Через много лет…
Я вернусь обратно
А быть может, нет.
Будто бы когда-то
И не уезжал…
Лишь бы только ты меня узнал.

3
До свиданья, город,
Может быть, прощай…
Мне сегодня скоро
Снова уезжать.
До свиданья, город,
Милый город мой,
До свиданья, город мой родной.
*

----------


## Лев

Мечты сбываются... ещё одна песня получилась :Smile3: 
http://mir.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid...7c497582046962
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...on/318299.html

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Прошу  прощения    у всех, я  не  поэт, только живу чувствуя.  опять не  впишусь  в  тему  может  и пропущу  какието  буквы--- но МНЕ  ТАК  НА  СЕРДЦЕ  ЛЕГЛО
Скачи, скачи, Единорог,
В полях безбрежных облаков…
Умчи меня, Единорог
В страну без крови и грехов.
СПАСИБО... ЭТИ 4  СТРОЧКИ,  КОНЕЧНО,  НЕ  ВСЕ ЧТО ОТОЗВАЛОСЬ  В СЕРДЦЕ.. СПАСИБО!

Жить  с  открытыми  на  Мир глазами!!!!! Это  ДОРОГО стоит!!!! спасибо!!!!!
Сегодня  день  сюрпризов,  спасибо,  что  таким  мироощущением  поделились!!!!
я  всего лишь  творческий слушатель!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Лев

> Скачи, скачи, Единорог,
> В полях безбрежных облаков…
> Умчи меня, Единорог
> В страну без крови и грехов.


Умчи меня, олень, в страну оленью... может это когда-то легло на сердце, а сейчас... :Smile3:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

А  когда  неважна рифма,
  когда желаешь - СЕРДЦА..
 не  олень,  не  конь  не важно
 что взрывает сердца -ЛЕНЬ!

А сейчас.... олень  может  и  умчит...
Сердце взрогнуло  в  такт...
 и  от  этого  не  уйти.....


Спасибо  Владимиру за  смелость -открыть сердце!

----------


## Лев

> А когда неважна рифма,


Рифма нам с Володей очень важна, иначе песен бы не было :Grin:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

А  косолапые песни?

я  просто слушатель-сердцем.....

----------


## Лев

> А косолапые песни?


У нас с Володей есть такие?
Мне часто говорили: Лев, почему ты пишешь песни на слабые тексты? 
Зацепило, отвечаю... Есть авторы ни в какую не желающие следовать
правке текста(я сердцем и душой пишу!!!) и обижающиеся из-за этого. 
Корявый текст, а это часто несоблюдение ритмики(в каждом куплете разные)
и много других несуразиц не способствует творческому процессу...
Но если убедишь, то и все довольны результатом :Smile3:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

ну что сказать  на  косолапость,  
я  не   о  песне  говорю,  
о  том  что  сердце  в праве и  косолапить 
и  хромать.  и  пить  коль  не вмочь--- 
сердце  выдержать  зарево.....

 я  не  о  технике  всхождения  Солнца  и  РИфмы...

 Меня  зацепило  и Баста ---  и  это  вне  критики

Скачи, скачи, Единорог,
В полях безбрежных облаков…
Умчи меня, Единорог
В страну без крови и грехов


В СТРАНУ БЕЗ КРОВИ  И ГРЕХОВ
УМЧИ МЕНЯ ЕДИНОРОГ!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

а мечтая  о песнях...
  сердце  ловит  слова. 
 что в  музике  в  такт  или  не  в такт..
 мечтая  о  песнях  сердце  стучит,  в  так  или  не  в  такт  строки....

----------


## Лев

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, 
Пора свою тему открывать... :Smile3: 
Аритмия это для сердца нехорошо :Yes4:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

... а прижаться  к сердцу,  что навзничь...
  что раскрыто  своим нутром,....
 что запятая  не  в складень?
что  правилами  -- загребло?????


 а когда  сердце  раскрыто  разом?
 правила Жить, в  такт  СЛАБО???


 прощу  прощенья  Лев  очень  уважаю,  поэтому  и пишу



 аритмию  не  приемлю,
 но  вот  так    как  есть - Живу....


в чем  слабость?  в правилах?
 Вам  видней. 

не про гениальность нет,  но  солнце  тоже всходит  по  правилам,  которые  есть?  или просто....    ВСХОДИТ,  .......
  это  не в лесть,  это  в  диалог!

----------


## egorOFF

:Blink:  чё я натворил... :Blush2:

----------


## Лев

> чё я натворил..


А чё?

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна именная песня записана сегодня - "Татьяна"
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/318697.html

----------


## egorOFF

> А чё?


чё-то человека зацепило... по-взрослому, а песенка была - детская  :Aga:

----------


## egorOFF

> Ещё одна именная песня записана сегодня - "Татьяна"
> http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/318697.html


Честно говоря - весьма неожиданно - но приятная песня! Спасибо! Надеюсь она понравится Татьянам!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

МУЖЧИНЫ! спасибо!

----------


## egorOFF

*Галчонок

 1
Мы вместе провели с тобой,
Немного дней, немного слов.
И ты украла мой покой,
Но подарила мне любовь…

С тех пор повсюду мы вдвоём,
И в чём загадка – не пойму.
Быть может в имени твоём…
Тебя Галчонком я зову.

припев

Я с ладони птиц покормлю,
Пусть они тихонько споют -
Чтобы слышала только ты -
Как тебя, Галчонок, люблю.

2
В плену великих городов,
И в неизведанных краях -
Мы сохраним свою любовь,
Галинка, Галочка моя.

Галинка, Галочка моя,
Ты мне подарена судьбой.
Скажу тебе спасибо я
За мой украденный покой.
*

----------


## egorOFF

* Вера

 1   
В мире все мечтают счастье получить
Ищут все для счастья разные ключи,
На любовь надежду в сердце затая…
А у меня есть Вера. Верочка моя.

припев

Ты поверь мне Вера,
Милая моя,
Я давно уверен –
Счастлив буду я.
Верочка, Верунчик,
Только лишь с тобой.
Нам не нужен ключик
Даже золотой.

2
Помнишь, в старой сказке, ключик золотой
Получить хотели все наперебой…
Только не давался ключик им никак.
А мы с тобою, Вера, проживём и так.

3
На столе в гостиной тают две свечи…
Мы нашли для счастья верные ключи,
Просто нужно верить. Верить и любить.
Мы с тобою, Вера, вместе будем Жить.            *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Елена

1
На первый взгляд – обыкновенно
Среди подружек и друзей
Живёт прекрасная Елена,
Мечтой единственной моей.

припев

Лена, Леночка, Леночек,
Ты, как аленький цветочек,
Ты, как утреннее солнце – так желанна и нежна…
Моя ласковая Лена,
Ты одна во всей вселенной.
Знаю, не обманет сердце - ты одна лишь мне нужна!

2
Ты так светла и непорочна,
Чиста и сердцем и душой.
В любое время дня и ночи
Я рад увидеться с тобой.

3
Моя прекрасная Елена,
Я вновь несу тебе цветы,
И буду счастлив, несомненно,
Пока со мною рядом ты.                *

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

у  меня  сестра  Вера--- ну  точно  про нее. Спасибо!

----------


## egorOFF

Спасибо, это приятно, значит попал... :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Похоже рождается новый альбом "Букет имён":
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/21009

----------


## egorOFF

> Похоже рождается новый альбом "Букет имён":
> http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/21009


Ага, вот ещё цветочек...

*  Валя
1
Я один по городу гуляю
И скучаю ночью до зари…
Потому что полюбил я Валю,
А она со мной не говорит.

В этот год метели и морозы,
Отступили по календарю.
Я вчера купил букет мимозы,
Может быть, ей завтра подарю…

припев
Парусами льдины - бригантины
Разгоняет по реке весна….
Эх, ты Валя, Валя, Валентина,
Разве ты в меня не влюблена?

2
Эх, ты Валя, Валентина, где ты?
У меня на сердце гололёд…
Поскользнулся, уронил букет я,
Вот опять сегодня не везёт!

Для меня милее нет картины,
Всё-таки судьбу свою нашёл…
Как услышал голос Валентины –
Слава богу, наконец, пришёл.            *

----------


## egorOFF

*  Музыкант

Один музыкант,
Музыкант настоящий,
Что душу без слов
Заставлял - и смеяться, и петь…
Великий талант,
Композитор блестящий
Однажды любовь
Не сумел от огня уберечь.

И свет померк,
Когда погас огонь…
И только прах над углями летает .
И звук поблек…
И струны – только тронь…
Они минором душу разрывают.

Талант не убить.
Талант сохранился.
Великий талант
Заставлял - и смеяться, и петь…
Но только открыть
С той поры не стремился
Души музыкант.
Чтобы снова в огне не сгореть.

Ведь свет померк,
Когда погас огонь…
И только прах над углями летает .
И звук поблек…
И струны – только тронь…
Они минором душу разрывают.

Зачем говорить,
Что любовь не вернётся.
Играй, музыкант!
Счастье новое сердцем зови!
И душу открыть
Тебе снова придётся.
Великий талант
Жить не может никак без любви.

И снова свет!
И не погаснет он.
Развеет прахом угли чёрной ночи.
За солнцем вслед
Лучами струнный звон
Опять мажором весело грохочет!                   *

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

очень, очень  здорово! Спасибо!

----------


## egorOFF

*  Я хотел, чтоб она улыбнулась,
Всё смотрел ей упрямо в глаза…
Но она… ну как будто уснула.
А в моих - проступила слеза.

Как же так, ведь такая бабёнка -
Всё при ней, хоть на что посмотри.
Чуть прикрылась какой-то юбчонкой,
И холодное сердце - внутри.

Алкоголь - это подлое зелье...
Столько бед от него, столько мук!
Я не сразу заметил с похмелья –
Что у ней нет практически рук.

А друзья, безусловно, страхуя,
От психической травмы меня,
Мне сказали: Да это ж статуя…
И смеялись - ну целых два дня.

Я конечно, не скульптор в натуре…
Но не смог пересилить тоски.
Я слепил и приклеил скульптуре
Две вполне симпатичных руки.

До сих пор я хожу весь на нервах,
Так побил милицейский наряд…
Но за то, с постамента Венера
Улыбнулась, заметив мой взгляд.          *

----------


## egorOFF

*  В сибирском городе был ресторан «Центральный»,
Где на эстраде жил ансамбль провинциальный…
Гитара, банджо, пианино, саксофон,
Два барабана и охрипший микрофон.

Звучала музыка по вечерам простая,
Похлеще водки в наши души проникая…
И часто слезы умиления на лицах
Я замечал, внимая голосу певицы.

В чудесном голосе гармонии мелодий
Играли нотами симфоний и рапсодий…
Вдали от пафоса классических капелл
Певицы голос здесь для каждого звенел.

И каждый слышал то, что сам хотел услышать.
В аккордах банджо перезвон дождя по крыше…
Любовь в дуэте саксофона и гитары,
И страсти хрип озвучит микрофон усталый.

В сибирском городе был ресторан «Центральный»,
Где на эстраде жил ансамбль провинциальный…
И кто же знает, почему в глубинке русской
Его певица пела только по-французски…          *

----------


## egorOFF

*  1
В городе дальнем,
В старом ресторане привокзальном
Между столиков
Мы по стольнику
Все давали тебе -
Старому доброму шансонье…

Ну, давай, зажигай,
Ни о чём ты не жалей…
Спой, родной, наш родной для друзей!

2
В городе дальнем,
В старом ресторане привокзальном
Сто рублей кураж!
Ты, хороший наш
Свой талант отдавал…
И любой, кто хотел – покупал.

Ну, давай, зажигай,
Ни о чём ты не жалей…
Спой, родной, наш родной для гостей!

3
Вдаль летят годы
Птицами за призраком свободы…
Сколько сказано
В песнях разного
Ресторанная блажь…
Но талант никогда не продашь!

Ну, давай, зажигай,
Ни о чём ты не жалей…
Спой, родной, наш родной для товарищей - друзей!              *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Людмила
1
Все знают - для наших прелестных девчонок,
Так много прекрасных имён.
Зовут их котёнок, мышонок, зайчонок…
А я вот в Людмилу влюблён.
А я вот в Людмилу влюблён.

 припев
Людмила, Людмила, Людмила…
Так сладостно мне повторять.
Любимое имя так мило,
Так ласково манит меня.

2
Котёнок играет пушистою лапой...
Такой симпатичный зверёк…
Но может, поверьте, легко поцарапать
Влюблённое сердце моё.
Влюблённое сердце моё.

3
Мышонок, как в сказке, вот только был рядом,
И тут же куда-то исчез.
Зайчонок косит озорным, нежным взглядом,
Но всё-таки просится в лес…
Но всё-таки просится в лес…

4
Я знаю, не будет царапин на сердце,
Не спрячешься, не убежишь…
Мы в сказку с тобою заветную дверцу
Нашли, мой любимый малыш.
Нашли, мой любимый малыш.           *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Такая жисть


Я жил, не ведая зачем,
Но жил без тени страха.
Я жил, не ведая проблем.
Красиво жил – с размахом!
Бывало всякое порой
На жизненном пути.
Но всё промчалось стороной -
Там больше не пройти.

Имел я всё, чего хотел –
И выпивку, и закусь…
И Бог – внутри меня сидел,
И этот бог был - Бахус.
Абсентом зажигая кровь,
Кружил день ото дня…
И меж жестоких жерновов
Размалывал меня.

С тех пор прошло немало лет,
И зим, и даже вёсен.
Красивой жизни больше нет.
Но Бог меня не бросил.
Вот он, стоит, держа мешок,
Трясущейся рукой,
И сыплет, сыплет порошок
Прокуренной мукой.

Измолот в пыль, уйду во прах –
К истокам мирозданья.
Вся жизнь останется в стихах –
Изящный бред сознанья.
Я Бахусу не изменял  –
Он у чертей в чести…
Пусть месит тесто из меня,
И жарит калачи.               *

----------


## egorOFF

* 
Призрачный город ночной.
Лишь загулявшие тени
Кружат опавшей листвой
По переулкам осенним.

Сердце упрямо не в такт
Мысли в сомненьях смешались…
Как же случилось так,
Как же случилось так...
Здесь мы с тобой расстались.

Здесь мы встречали весну
Вместе надеясь на счастье,
Только теперь не вернуть
Нашей любви в одночасье.

Слёзы в любимых глазах
Ранами в сердце остались
Как же случилось так,
Как же случилось так…
Что мы с тобою расстались.

Вместо того, чтоб уйти,
Нервной фонарною тенью,
Грустно шатаюсь один,
Глупой несчастной мишенью.

Сердце упрямо не в такт
Мысли в сомненьях смешались…
Как же случилось так,
Как же случилось так…
Здесь мы с тобой расстались.            *

----------


## Лев

> Людмила


Ещё одна мечта стала песней:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/879135/

----------


## egorOFF

> *  Я хотел, чтоб она улыбнулась,
> Всё смотрел ей упрямо в глаза…
> Но она… ну как будто уснула.
> А в моих - проступила слеза.
> 
> Как же так, ведь такая бабёнка -
> Всё при ней, хоть на что посмотри.
> Чуть прикрылась какой-то юбчонкой,
> И холодное сердце - внутри.
> ...


*   Сам не знаю, как так получилось,
Что-то вдруг заклинило в мозгу…
Тут такое дело приключилось,
Тут такую понесло пургу…

Я в плену античных философий
После встречи с той Венерой, блин…
Начитался как их, мать… утопий.
И в башку засел вопрос один.

Если в мире всё вот так красиво,
Как нам телевизор говорит…
Почему кругом несправедливость
Кто захочет - походя, творит?

Отчего и где исчезла Правда,
Лиц не различить под маской Лжи!
Вот и пиво запрещают завтра…
Говорят, введут налог на жить…

Не найти ответов на вопросы.
Да и кто ответит дураку…
Закурю пожалуй, папиросу.
Что ж теперь грустить, Merci beaucoup!

Мой приятель, старый алкоголик
Как не загляну – гонял чертей…
Каждый день там пьяное застолье…
Вот и подошёл к своей черте,

Стоя у черты последней самой,
На границе призрачных миров,
Он на мой вопрос ответил прямо –
Безо всяких яких – парой слов.

В этом мире, он сказал, дружище,
Не ищи друзей среди людей.
Черти все. Давно здесь черти рыщут…
А вот там… там Люди. Ну, налей.

В первый раз его в больнице откачали.
Откачали кое-как и во - второй…
А на третий – не было печали –
Он ушёл, конечно, в мир иной.

Только всё равно ему не верю,
Сам же он - не верить убедил.
Просто если... все мы, типа... Звери,
Кто ж тогда был Бог? Ну, если был…         *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Если не было любви


Если не было любви,
И нежности в твоих глазах…
Почему не забыть мне твои
Поцелуи на губах?

Если не было любви,
То почему ты снишься мне?
Каждой ночью прошу, позови...
Птицей прилечу во сне.
Ты только позови.

Если не было любви,
Тогда откуда эта боль?
Невозможно судьбу обвинить.
Что расстались мы с тобой.

Если не было любви,
Откуда муки ревности?
Умоляю, прости, позвони…
Вспомни счастье верности.
И просто позвони.

Если не было любви,
То как же это всё назвать?
Фонарей одиноких огни
Только могут рассказать.

Если не было любви,
Зачем же звёзды так сошлись…
Были мы, как на крае земли,
В целом мире лишь одни.
Лишь только мы одни.

Если не было любви,
И нежности в твоих глазах…
Почему не забыть мне твои
Поцелуи на губах?

Если не было любви,
То почему ты снишься мне?
Каждой ночью прошу, позови...
Птицей прилечу во сне.
Ты только позови.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*   Моя гитара

1
Друг сердечный, ты моя гитара,
Сколько лет ты у меня в руках…
Старый мастер мне тебя задаром
Отдал, со слезами на глазах.
Молодому ухарю невестой
Передал мне, будто дочь свою.
И сказал, что с этою принцессой
Стану принцем, если запою.

припев

Моя Гитара, голос твой и чист и звучен.
И мне за ним порою не успеть…
Но я с тобой уже навеки неразлучен,
И я пою, я не могу не петь!
Но я с тобой уже навеки неразлучен,
И я пою, я не могу не петь!

2
Друг сердечный, старая гитара,
Сколько лет ты у меня в руках…
Было время – были мы не пара,
Но сегодня – ладим на ладах!
Совершенство звука в каждой песне -
Мастера душа в тебе живёт.
Спой, гитара, спой со мною вместе -
Может быть, нам кто-то подпоёт.          *

----------


## egorOFF

*     1
На этой летней танцплощадке
Кружились в танце мы вдвоём,
Забросив книжки и тетрадки…
О, как я был тогда влюблён!

припев

А музыканты – просто пели,
Они для музыки живут.
И неизвестно, в самом деле –
О чём они сейчас поют…

2
И ты меня тогда любила,
На танцы бегала со мной,
Любовь манила и кружила
Под звуки музыки живой…

3
Жаль, наше лето отзвенело,
Ушло за осенью в туман…
Любовь куда-то улетела,
Оставив в памяти обман…

проигрыш

4
Промчались годы золотые,
Исчезли, словно в никуда…
Но звуки музыки живые
Остались с нами навсегда.            *

----------


## egorOFF

*Случайных встреч на свете не бывает,
Таков порядок призрачных вещей…
Какую роль я в жизни отыграю -
Не знаю, но по лезвию, по краю…
Всегда иду дорогою своей.

Случайных встреч на свете не бывает,
Кто сам стремился, тот меня поймёт.
Я их ищу. Другие - избегают,
Случайных встреч совсем не ожидают,
Пытаются уйти, наоборот.

Случайных встреч на свете не бывает,
По воле рока путь определён.
Сгоришь в любви, или на поле брани,
Стрела амура, или пуля ранит…
Кто ищет - на страданья обречён.

Случайных встреч на свете не бывает,
Таков порядок призрачных вещей.
Судьба людьми, как водится, играет…
Но, говорят - что нас не убивает,
В итоге - духом делает сильней.
*

----------


## egorOFF

> *  В сибирском городе был ресторан «Центральный»,
> Где на эстраде жил ансамбль провинциальный…
> Гитара, банджо, пианино, саксофон,
> Два барабана и охрипший микрофон.
> 
> Звучала музыка по вечерам простая,
> Похлеще водки в наши души проникая…
> И часто слезы умиления на лицах
> Я замечал, внимая голосу певицы.
> ...


http://webfile.ru/5391035 - звучит примерно так. Александр Шевкун (Рязань)
http://webfile.ru/5264877 - ещё пример нашего сотрудничества

----------


## egorOFF

*Настоящие друзья
1
Разметает пыль дорожную -
Нас, судьба неосторожная…
В этом море жизненных страстей
Невозможно без друзей.

Так бывает, так случается,
Ничего не получается...
Просто валится из рук,
Но спасёт надёжный друг.

2
Повезло мне в жизни, повезло…
Я не знал друзей своих число.
А прошло немного зим и лет –
Скольких уж на свете нет…

Так бывает, так случается,
Навсегда друзья прощаются.
В том, война – твоя вина,
Но остались имена.

припев
Пусть приходит к нам беда иногда,
Настоящие друзья – навсегда!
Настоящие друзья – всё поймут.
Настоящие друзья – не уйдут.
Настоящие друзья – как броня,
Настоящие друзья – как родня,
Настоящие друзья – все во мне,
Даже те, чьи имена на стене.

3
Мчатся годы невозвратные,
Отражаясь солнца пятнами…
Жизнь по-новому мне сложить,
Но с друзьями – будем жить!

Снова будут наши праздники,
Те, что отмечали красненьким…
Ни успехов, ни побед
Без друзей на свете нет!

припев
Пусть приходит к нам беда иногда,
Настоящие друзья – навсегда!
Настоящие друзья – всё поймут.
Настоящие друзья – не уйдут.
Настоящие друзья – как броня,
Настоящие друзья – как родня,
Настоящие друзья – все со мной,
Настоящие друзья – как в кино!*

----------


## egorOFF

*  В далёком солнечном курортном городке
Мы познакомились с тобой накоротке.
Быть может пропасть, а быть может, повезло…
Но что - то закружило, понесло…

Я дней не помню, как страдал и как скучал…
А ты лишь только появлялась по ночам…
При свете звёзд друг друга мы могли любить…
Вот эти ночи мне и не забыть.

Однажды ночью ты, конечно, не пришла.
Ты для другого эту ночь приберегла…
Так неожиданно исчезла, как мираж,
А мне остался только дикий пляж.

Но где же, где же, где же, где же ты теперь,
Ищу тебя, хочу узнать тебя, поверь…
И всё мечтаю – ты сама, любовь моя,
Вернёшься чтоб остаться у меня.

В далёком солнечном курортном городке
Мы познакомились с тобой накоротке.
Найди меня, прошу, вернись, моя любовь.
Как жаль, что нет на пляжах адресов.                *

----------


## egorOFF

*    Офицерский марш

1
Офицер.
Что-то есть в этом слове…
Так, что хочется встать,
И отдать ему честь.
Офицер –
От рождения – воин.
Его Родина – мать
Посылает на смерть.

И не надо стенать,
Сомневаться невольно.
Выбор делаешь раз.
И ни шагу назад.
Знать судьба – умирать
За Россию достойно.
Офицер навсегда
Беззаветный солдат.

Припев

Шагают строем, как один, шагают строем…
За офицерами солдатские шеренги.
Как перед боем, как один, как перед боем –
Уже в историю вошедшие навеки.

2
Офицер.
Что-то есть в этом слове…
Кроме гула войны
И парадных фанфар.
Офицер,
Ему братья по крови
Все России сыны,
Кто её защищал.

Кто-то жив, кто-то нет,
Но торжественным маршем
Мы пройдём напоказ,
И не надо наград.
Треугольный конверт
Поколениям нашим –
Как великий наказ
Беззаветных солдат.

Припев

Шагают строем, как один, шагают строем…
За офицерами солдатские шеренги.
Как перед боем, как один, как перед боем –
Уже в историю вошедшие навеки.

Шагают строем, как один, шагают строем,
Среди живых – невидимой стеной.
Непобеждённые Российские Герои –
Посмертно награждённые страной.                   *

----------


## egorOFF

*
Офицерский марш 2


1
Говорят, что офицерами рождаются,
Под какой-то неизвестною звездой.
И характеры мальчишек закаляются,
Служба Родине становится судьбой.

И характеры мальчишек закаляются,
Служба Родине становится судьбой.

припев

Родине на верность присягая,
Клятву мы навечно сохраним.
Бывших офицеров не бывает,
Если настоящие они.

Бывших офицеров не бывает,
Если настоящие они.

2
На погонах наших звёздочки плеядами,
Просто так они не падают с небес.
Боевыми, опалёнными наградами
Отмечают наши подвиги и честь.

Боевыми, опалёнными наградами
Отмечают наши подвиги и честь.

3
Офицерами, конечно не рождаются.
В жизни каждому даётся выбор свой…
Офицеры в свою Родину влюбляются,
И для нас она становится судьбой.

Офицеры в свою Родину влюбляются,
И для нас она становится судьбой.




*

----------


## egorOFF

*Надоело,
Просто надоело...
В самом деле - наболело...
Сколько можно,
Слушай, сколько можно…
Одолела вновь хандра.
Давай забудем все свои печали.
Ты знаешь – жизнь – по-прежнему - игра...
Улетаем, завтра улетаем,
Улетаем на юга.

Солнце светит,
Светит, но не греет.
Наше солнце просто слепит.
Это север,
Это просто север,
А мы завтра - на юга.
Скорей туда, где тихо шепчут пальмы…
И в синей дымке горные снега.
Улетаем, завтра улетаем,
Улетаем на юга.

Туда, где южное солнце,
Тёплое солнце...
Улетаем, завтра улетаем,
Улетаем на юга.

Помечтаем,
Просто помечтаем…
Как на солнышке растаем.
Улетаем, значит, улетаем.
Улетаем навсегда.
Давай возьмём всё то, что на прощанье
Подарит нам суровая тайга.
Улетаем, значит, улетаем.
Улетаем на юга.

Я возьму наше солнце,
Заполярное солнце.
Улетаем, завтра улетаем.
Улетаем навсегда.
Улетаем навсегда.
Улетаем навсегда.             *

----------


## egorOFF

*    Прощальный блюз

Вечерний бриз
Ласкает листья пальмы,
Нежно струится к прибрежным горам…
Прощальный блюз
Сегодня мы играем,
И до свиданья, родной ресторан.

Радостно, сладостно, глянцево …
Где-то на грани беспечно кружа,
Как мы вчера были счастливы,
Ну а сегодня – пора уезжать.

По городам,
По городам и весям…
Модной командой сезона дождей
Мчат поезда,
Дорогой длинных лестниц…
Тысячи шпал, миллионы гвоздей.

Радостно, сладостно, глянцево …
Где-то на грани беспечно кружа,
Как мы вчера были счастливы,
Ну а сегодня – пора уезжать.

Ну, а тогда,
Когда мы возвратимся –
В звёздном сиянии славы своей,
Будет весна.
И в море растворится
Злая усталость бессонных ночей.

Радостно, сладостно, глянцево …
Где-то на грани беспечно кружа,
Как мы вчера были счастливы,
Ну а сегодня – пора уезжать.      *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Овечье стадо ходит за козлом,
Среди баранов – не бывает вожаков.
Козлу никто не выдавал диплом,
Беречь овечье стадо от волков,

Но – бережёт. И водит – до поры,
По горным кручам, где синеет небосклон.
Но вот, однажды, спустится с горы,
И стадо ловко заведёт в загон.

А стригали – кто раньше, кто быстрей –
Лохмотья шерсти в небо кучами растут…
В чести соревнованье у людей –
И к ночи стадо – точно остригут.

А поутру – и бойня точит нож –
Курдючный жир, овечьи шкуры, мясо, кровь…
О, как наш мир на всё это похож.
Козлы на службе хитрых пастухов...

Смотрю вокруг – ну, пусть я – не овца.
Какой с меня уже, паршивца, шерсти клок…
Козлы, бараны, стрижка без конца…
Останусь, как всегда – голодный волк.              *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Дрожит рука, и путаются мысли...
Уж столько лет, как я решился уходить…
Но этот номер – не забуду в жизни,
И наконец, пытаюсь позвонить.

Гудки тревожно разрывают душу…
Ищу слова, суметь бы только мне начать…
В мобильнике звучит как будто глуше,
Я замираю… и боюсь смолчать…

Голос твой издалёка, но родной и глубокий…
Наконец отозвался в цифровой тишине.
Нынче в трубке ни скрипа, ни шуршанья, ни хрипа…
Двадцать лет пролетело на чужой стороне…

В горле ком провалился, старый страх растворился…
Ты со мной! Ты со мною! Ты сумела простить...
Мы с тобой говорили…, что за чудо – мобильник!
Только вот, батарейка – скоро сядет, как пить…

Мы снова вместе, на границе века...
Быть может, господи отпустит мне грехи…
Ты знаешь – время – беспощадный лекарь,
И я опять пишу тебе стихи…

А помнишь, мам, как я ушёл из дому,
Твоей молитвою я до сих пор храним…
Перезвоню сейчас по городскому,
Давай ещё с тобой поговорим…                *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Нимфа

1
Третий день грущу, скучая,
Третью ночь смотрю в окно…
Одинокий и печальный –
Днём и ночью мне темно.
Воробьишкой сердце бьётся,
И уснуть мне не даёт…
Где ты, свет в моём оконце,
Где ты, золотко моё?

припев

Пересчитываю звёзды –
Может быть, любовь воскреснет…
Надоела жизни проза,
Переписываю в песню.
Перебрал родные рифмы –
Только сердце не поёт…
Возвращайся, моя нимфа –
Перепишем эпизод.

2
Никогда бы не подумал,
Никогда бы не простил...
Или бес меня попутал,
Или леший окрутил…
Опьянённые любовью -
Начудили – как в кино…
Что же было – я не помню,
Что же будет – всё равно.

3
Если ты ко мне вернёшься,
Если ты меня простишь…
Пожалеешь, улыбнёшься,
Мою душу сохранишь…
Я клянусь тебе, родная –
Жизнь шальную завершу.
Всё, что помню, всё, что знаю…
Всё, как есть – перепишу!     *

----------


## egorOFF

* Ракита и сосна

1
Осенними дождями
Беременное небо
Прижало нежно радугу
К измоченным лесам…
И птичьими крылами
Задумчивая небыль
Как прежде снова радует,
А чем – не знаю сам.

А лес цветёт прекрасной
И сказочной палитрой,
И прелесть ненаглядная
Со всех сторон видна.
А я увлёкся славной
Женщиной – ракитой,
Что в золоте нарядная,
Совсем, совсем одна.

припев
Религия забыта,
Но, видимо, верна –
Ты – женщина – ракита,
А я – мужик – сосна.
Ты в золоте прекрасна –
Известно на весь лес.
Но я смотрю с опаской,
Ведь я – такой, как есть.

2
Казалось просто праздник
Нежданный этим годом,
Зелёный мир перечеркнул
Цветами сентября…
Но ветерок - проказник
Будто мимоходом
Всю позолоту мигом сдул,
И обнажил тебя.

И что же тут поделать,
Умора, да и только!
В каркасе этом голеньком
Ни капли красоты…
Ни тела не отведать,
Да и ума – нисколько…
Слетело твоё золотко –
Пуста осталась ты.

припев
*

----------


## egorOFF

*    Справа грязь, и слева тоже.
А вокруг – сколь видит глаз –
Зубоскалят злые рожи,
То - греша, а то - крестясь…
По камням лежит дорога,
Вдалеке родных берёз –
И прощения у бога
Я – увы, не приберёг.

Мир валютных интервенций
И церковных индульгенций
Скоро будет – как Освенцим –
Дымных труб уже не счесть…
И по конкурсу недаром
Отбирают кочегаров…
Даром – только за амбаром,
А по конкурсу – за честь.

Справа грязь, и слева тоже.
Нет спасенья от грязей.
Совершенно невозможно
Разглядеть живых людей.
Столько стало проституток –
Безотказных – не за грош…
Тут, робяты, не до шуток –
Безоткатных – не найдёшь!

Мир валютных интервенций
И церковных индульгенций
Скоро будет – как Освенцим –
Срок недолог, по-всему…
И по-праздникам недаром
Маршируют кочегары…
Залетим ли под фанфары,
Или канем в злую тьму…

Справа грязь, и слева тоже.
А вокруг – сколь видит глаз –
Зубоскалят злые рожи,
То - греша, а то - крестясь…
По камням лежит дорога,
Вдалеке родных берёз –
И прощения у бога
Я – увы, не приберёг.              *

----------


## egorOFF

*  В честь кризиса - 2

В самой модной телогрейке,
В самый фондовый обвал,
Продавал я жопогрейки,
Но никто не покупал.

И по мне ударил кризис,
С детства кризис не люблю…
Курсы акций устремились
К абсолютному нулю.

В окружении простраций,
Я метался и потел…
Даже рейтинг облигаций
Исключительно просел.

А народ в округе ноет –
Снова бакс попёр наверх…
Жопогрейки уж не в моде,
Жопа в мыле - то у всех.

Куча резаной бумаги,
Скоро рухнет – только тронь…
Вот и маются, бедняги,
Животами. Вот и вонь.

Только что нам эти газы,
Ведь не греют, не горят…
Мы и так на унитазы
Всем оформили подряд.

Может газы в этом деле
Уж не так и хороши,
Но зато для развлечений
Приспособим. Для души.

Оценил я риски сделки,
Я, в натуре парень - хват…
И мои свистоперделки
У народа нарасхват.

Ну, и что нам этот кризис…
Нам, проверенным вдвойне!
Мы любой замутим бизнес –
Хоть на собственном .....!
*

----------


## egorOFF

* Узнал я случайно один постулат,
Читая заумный трактат –
Что 20 процентов усилий дают
На 80 результат!

Сермяжная правда какая-то есть,
Смущает меня кое-что...
Одна недоумка присутствует здесь –
Ведь 80 – не 100.

Вот так и приходится долго шагать
Уже проторённым путём,
И все 100 процентов усилий отдать,
Плоды результата довольно пожать,
Смутиться опять кое в чём…

Ну, как же, смотрите – банальный пассаж –
100 вложено, 100 получили.
Одно удовольствие – скинуть багаж,
(бывает за это - немало отдашь)
И счастлив, что вдруг отпустили.

Я 20 процентов своих – на ура!
А весь результат – мне не надо.
Мне хватит и 80, мне пора…
Уже не хочу – до упада…              *

----------


## egorOFF

*  Бастня


Медвежий Царь в стране лесов
Заматерел, и был готов,
Ему казалось, уж вести
Международный политик…
Однако, тут, как говорится,
С Своим уставом не годится –
Иттить на ихний ватикань…
В европах, где куды не глянь –
Медвежьи шкуры уж не в моде –
Не политес, не по-погоде…
Бояре хором утверждали,
И шапками Царю кивали…
Вот в этом разе – как же быть –
Быть может, импортну купить?
К тому ж – встречают по-одёжке…
Медвежья шуба на дорожку
Вполне тепла и хороша…
А для политик – ни шиша!
Короче, Царь – то был бы рад
Иметь наряднее наряд,
Но, где уж там… у нас вокруг
Одни медвежьи продают.
А ехать к ним – да в ихней шубе!?
Царь просто выругался грубо,
Прогнал бояр взашей долой,
Они и сдристнули гурьбой.
И надо ж было – тут как раз,
Случилось, словно на заказ –
Что поставщик Его Двора –
Скрестил медведя и бобра!
Таким смешением кровей
Он вывел чудненьких зверей -
Чуть-чуть поменьше медведЯ,
И лишь одну кору едят.
Спят в норах, где-то под водой,
Весьма приличные собой,
Живут в неволе, и в глуши,
И шкурки больно хороши…
Большие, гладкие, ворсисты,
И тушки – жирны и мясисты.
Не зверь – а сущий бизнес-план –
Лови – и набивай карман!
Хошь - шубы шъёшь, хошь - мясо жрёшь…
Со всех сторон зверёк хорош.
Не зверь – а прост-таки награда!
Да и кормить совсем не надо –
Он сам себе еду найдёт,
Но, вот, зараза – любит мёд!
Силён, как мишка, и хитёр,
И ловкий, сцуко, как бобёр!
Утащит улей - нырк под воду…
У нас теперь – ни пчёл, ни мёду.
Слегка косяк в модернизации,
И мужики слегка в прострации…
Но, господи, благодарю –
Мы шубу справили Царю –
Такая масть, и мздра, и цвет…
Таких в европах – точно нет!
А Царь приедет – фанфарон!
Куды там Джобсовский Айфон…
Отстой, и просто прошлый век!
А тута – гляньте – супермех!
Вот инновации прорыв –
Да, чё, там, долго говорить…
Царь быстренько в уме прикинул –
И возродил «Союзпушнину» -
Наладить экспорт по товару
И обеспечить транспорт, тару…
Транзакции, туды – сюды…
А как без энтой ерунды?
Теперь без энтова – никак.
Чего гонять – то порожняк…
Тащить пушнину из страны –
Нужны не просто пацаны,
Ведь это ж не нефтепровОд,
Тут дело пахнет ВТО!
А что по-энтой ерунде –
Так запашок-то – так себе…
И нам, признаться всё равно –
Хоть ВТО, хоть ГМО…
Царям – то, завсегда видней –
Знать разбирается в говне!
По крайней мере – был бы мёд…
А ложку дёгтя – он найдёт…
Никак не даст скучать народу.
Не могут пчёлы против мёду…
И мы без палки не могём,
Вот так, с царями и живём…         *

----------


## Kliakca

> Бастня


Браво!!!
Очень тонкий смысл. :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> По крайней мере – был бы мёд…
> А ложку дёгтя – он найдёт…
> Никак не даст скучать народу.


 :Ok: 
Согласна с Настей. Тонко и актуально!

----------


## egorOFF

Спасибо за внимание! Старался тонкий замысел передать  :Smile3: простыми словами ...

----------


## egorOFF

> *  Бастня
> 
> 
> Медвежий Царь в стране лесов
> Заматерел, и был готов,
> Ему казалось, уж вести
> Международный политик…
> Однако, тут, как говорится,
> С Своим уставом не годится –
> ...


*    Ну, это вроде не беда –
С царями жили мы всегда.
Но задолбали, мужики,
Его двора поставщики!
На каждый чих, на каждый пук –
Ему чего-нибудь несут…
На днях, слыхали - для него
НачАли делать сколковО...
И этот, нехристь, молодец –
Вот, тоже, блин, мичуринец…
Ну, это ж надо – походЯ
Скрестил бобра и медведЯ!
И всё зачем – чтоб шубу сшить.
А нам же с ними дальше жить!
Ну, с этими, медвобобрами –
Они ж теперь плодятся сами…
Запруды строят, мутят воду…
И ловят рыбку. В непогоду,
Ну, или просто – в темноте –
Добро сплавляют по воде…
Короче – мужики не врут –
Что не прибито – всё упрут.
Опять народ пошёл к Царю –
Бояре жизни не дают!
Ну, нет свободы для людей –
И этих – бобромедведей –
Так расплодили – хоть беги…
А бить их – что ты – не моги!
Чай, зверь – то – Царский, говорят…
Так скоро нас самих съедят!
Ты обещал – Союзпушнину…
Да где там… сразу половину
Упёрли денег из казны
Под эту тему пацаны.
Видать скрещение кровей –
Не только бобромедведей,
А всех бояр заполонило…
Опять у нас – что было – сплыло.
Да, правду молвить, за границу –
Толкать пушнину не годится.
У них и так, поди, тепло,
А нам – с зимой не повезло…
Ты, батюшка, не обессудь –
Но мы-то зверя как-нибудь
Уж будем бить. Да шубы шить.
Зима – то – будет, как не быть.
Покуда сколково твоё
Нам инноваций не даёт,
Придётся как-то по-старинке…
А то весёлые картинки
На презентациях боярских
Напоминают злую сказку:
«И я там был… мёд – пиво пил…»
В итоге – белый свет не мил.
Ну - всё стекает по усам,
А в рот не попадает нам.
И приращенье капитала
Нас, братец – царь, уже достало!
У вас там где-то прибыля…
А у народа – три рубля…
Ну, сколько можно приращать?
И сколько податей опять
Придумают твои бояре?
Нет, мы уже хотим по харям
Им врезать – просто – от души!
Уж больно хари хороши!
Ну, так и просятся – отлей
Их рожи за мильён рублей –
На доску, или сразу – в камень!
Ну, мы им памятник поставим…
Один на всех – на всю страну –
И в ширину, и в глубину…
Ох, как у нас душа болит
За загнивание элит…
Недаром говорит народ,
Что рыба – с головы гниёт!
Так что, Царь – батюшка, гляди –
Чего там светит впереди…
Медалей отблеск на грудях,
А может - фосфор на костях?
Народ, конечно незлобив,
Слегка ленив и терпелив.
Но только помнит вся страна
Ещё другие времена…
Когда народ бывал отчаянный...

Все совпаденья не случайны.          *

----------


## Kliakca

> Так что, Царь – батюшка, гляди –
> Чего там светит впереди…
> Медалей отблеск на грудях,
> А может - фосфор на костях?


Cильно...

----------


## egorOFF

* Проект

 Такт в такт
1
Такт в такт, кап, кап…
Капельки дождя стучат, стучат…
Кап, кап, кап, кап,
Может снова всё начать…

День в день, час в час –
Снова ночь и снова дождь…
Кап, кап, кап, кап…
То ли правда, то ли ложь.

припев

Ты не падай,
Ты не падай, дождик,
И беспечно
Не стучи в стекло.
Это правда,
Это правда, дождик –
В этот вечер
Нам не повезло.

2
Такт в такт, кап, кап…
Капельки дождя стучат, стучат…
Кап, кап, кап, кап,
Нам бы всё вернуть назад.

День в день, час в час –
Снова дождь и снова ночь…
Кап, кап, кап, кап…
Ты ушёл куда-то прочь.

3
Такт в такт, кап, кап…
Капельки дождя стучат, стучат…
Кап, кап, кап, кап,
Ты ни в чём не виноват.

День в день, час в час –
Снова ночь и снова дождь…
Кап, кап, кап, кап…
Ну, когда же ты придёшь?               *

----------


## Лев

> Такт в такт


Очень неудобные для пения слова :Yes4:  кап-кап будет лучше.

----------


## egorOFF

> Очень неудобные для пения слова кап-кап будет лучше.


Пусть будет, было бы кому петь. :Smile3:

----------


## egorOFF

* Буратино


Хотел немного так, слегка -
Но закосить под дурака.
К ним, говорят, вопросов нет пока.

Практически со всех сторон -
Дурак любовью окружён -
И от печалей он вооружён.

Спроси любого дурака –
Хоть бабу, или мужика –
Неужто вправду - жизнь твоя легка?

И без обид и разных врак
Ответит вам любой дурак –
А ты попробуй – и поймёшь – что как…

Теперь я знаю – люди врут.
Быть дураком - нелёгкий труд,
Поскольку дуракам - не нужен кнут…

И даже пряник - не всегда...
Была бы водка и вода...
И телевизор... Горе - не беда!

Работа любит дурака,
И он её - наверняка...
Всегда любил, но так - исподтишка...

Дурак так жил и будет жить –
Ему морковку покажи –
И он бежит, бежит, бежит, бежит…                 *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Тумбочка


Жили – были, ладили,
Сорванцы…
В детском доме братики –
Близнецы.
Всё на свете поровну –
Боль и смех…
В общем, было здорово –
Как у всех.

Две кроватки скромные
У ребят.
Две полоски ровные
Одеял.
Стол и табуреточка
Есть у них,
И одна лишь тумбочка –
На двоих.

Жили братья смело так,
С огоньком…
Под свою ответственность
Военком –
На границу вместе их –
Охранять…
Родину от нечисти
Защищать.

А в казарме стройные –
Койки в ряд.
Две шеренги ровные
Из ребят.
Даже табуреточки
Есть у них,
И одна лишь тумбочка –
На двоих.

Всё бы было песенно –
Ля – мажор…
Но года повесил им
Прокурор.
Братья обмишулились,
Просто так…
И прокараулились –
Без собак.

В зоне были коечки –
В два ряда.
Клеточки - полосочки -
Не беда...
Шапки, телогреечки -
Есть у них,
И одна лишь тумбочка –
На двоих.

Жили при хозяине –
Мужики…
Где-то на окраине,
У реки.
Лесосплавы склизкие,
Жгли бедой.
И пропал один из них
Под водой.

А второй остался – один пока…
Отсидел, как водится – до звонка.
Напоследок кума уговорил,
И с собою тумбочку утащил.

Тишина на кладбище –
Да цветы…
Вечные пристанища
И кресты…
Лавочка – скамеечка
У кого…
Лишь у брата - тумбочка
Моего.                   *

----------


## Black Lord

> Тумбочка


Трогательно и поучительно.
Просто отдыхаю... :Pivo:

----------


## egorOFF

> Трогательно и поучительно.
> Просто отдыхаю...


Спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## egorOFF

*   Верни мне ночь…

Ты ушла сегодня утром,
краешком Луны,
На рассвете, перламутром
в радужные сны…
Сны, в которых задержался
наш вчерашний день,
Ты ушла, а я остался,
и осталась Тень…
Призрачная тень…

Верни мне ночь.
Прошу тебя,
верни обратно эту ночь.
Пусть будет дождь.
Лишь ты и я,
А за окном весенний дождь…
Лишь ты и я,
А за окном весенний дождь…
Верни мне ночь.

Тень исчезла ненароком
к середине дня.
День опять калейдоскопом
закружил меня.
Мне вдали от наваждений
млечного пути,
Не понять своих сомнений,
в суете рутин.
………………

Верни мне ночь…

День
уходит незаметно –
не остановить…
Тень
вернётся непременно
искренней любви…
В непрестанной круговерти
суматошных дней
Только ночь одна очертит
контуры теней.
Призрачных теней…

Верни мне ночь…                *

----------


## Лев

> Верни мне ночь…


Вчера текст - сегодня песня :Smile3: 
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/479138.html

----------


## egorOFF

_   Напрасно я бегу к сионским высотам,
Грех алчный гонится за мною по пятам...
Так, ноздри пыльные уткнув в песок сыпучий,
Голодный лев следит оленя бег пахучий.
А.С. Пушкин 1836           _ 



*      Я блуждал, как на ощупь безумным слепцом
Среди тысяч, как будто невинных лицом.
Среди сотен блаженных, спасённых творцом
Я искал, кто увенчан терновым венцом…

Нет спасения здесь от чужой красоты…
Я устал от вранья и посулов пустых,
Я забыл навсегда все земные мечты,
Мне бы только достигнуть Его высоты…

Я старался постичь Его Истину слов,
Перестал избегать и камней и оков…
И когда я постиг, что такое Любовь,
Я услышал Его. Он сказал: - Ты готов.    *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Вот ещё один вопрос
На России – матушке –
Что так ласково мороз
Называют батюшкой?
По морозу походить –
Отморозишь нос!
Так за что тебя любить,
Батюшка – мороз?

Разве веточки берёз –
Тонкие, печальные…
Не застуживал мороз
В прутики хрустальные…
Ты же с ним не ходишь врозь,
Так скажи сама –
Разве любишь ты мороз, 
Зимушка - Зима?

Зима, зима, зима, опять зима в России.
Зима, зима, зима, снега под небом синим…
Зима, зима, зима, морозом увлеклась… 
Зима, зима, зима, откуда эта страсть?

Может инеем мороз
В синей дымке на заре
Рисовал охапки роз
На окошках в январе,
Только больше - ничего.
Так скажи сама –
Разве любишь ты его, 
Зимушка - Зима?

Зима, зима, зима, опять зима в России.
Зима, зима, зима, снега под небом синим…
Зима, зима, зима, морозом увлеклась… 
Зима, зима, зима, откуда эта страсть?

А она мне говорит –
Ты послушай, дорогой,
Как мороза не любить –
Он же мне – отец родной!
Вот и матушка моя –
Милая Россия!
Мы же все одна семья –
Снежная стихия!

Вот такие вот дела…
Как вам это нравится?
Закружила, замела,
Зимушка - красавица!
Пожалей меня, молю –
Знаешь ты сама,
Как же я тебя люблю,
Русская Зима!

Зима, зима, зима, опять зима в России.
Зима, зима, зима, снега под небом синим…
Зима, зима, зима, ещё раз повторю – 
Зима, зима, зима, как я тебя люблю!                *

----------


## egorOFF

*  Бросьте вилки, господа!
Ну-ка, слушайте сюда!
Наливайте! Где там мой стакан?
Пьём за жизнь! Ещё нальём!
Ну а мы для вас споём,
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Эх, красавицы мои!
Что считать калории...
Бредни диетологов – обман!
Чтоб фигуру соблюсти,
Надо пить после шести!
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Вот идёт официант –
У него на шее бант!
А в рубашке – потайной карман…
Не жалей ему на чай
И не даст он вам скучать,
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Кто из вас имеет слух -
Шо вы скажете за звук?
На эстраде – супер-музыкант.
Он один, бля, без ансамбля -
Всё за всех играет сам, бля…
А девчонки бацают канкан.

Здесь на кухне повара
Разминаются с утра…
Чтоб под вечер сделать вкусно вам…
Есть у них один секрет -
Наливайте под десерт! 
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Эй, потише, босяки!
Здесь буянить не с руки…
Это никакой не балаган!
И гуляют до утра
Тут совсем не фраера!
А девчонки бацают канкан.

Как-то раз один чудак,
Угодил у нас впросак -
Взял и притащил с собой наган!
Несмотря на то, что мент,
Трое сбоку – ваших нет!
А девчонки сбацали канкан.

А у этого стола –
Как-то пили два хохла,
К ним подсел какой-то басурман…
Я скажу вам – был скандал -
Краше драки не видал!
А девчонки сбацали канкан.

Два еврея как-то раз
Заказали кислый квас…
И приговорили целый жбан…
Не кошерно, говорят,
И мацу свою едят…
А девчонки бацают канкан.

За столами нету мест,
Кто-то пьёт, а кто-то ест…
А промеж людями – хор цыган!
Звон гитар и скрипки плач -
Далеко кошель не прячь! 
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Чтобы души вам согреть -
Наша Соня будет петь!
Дышим ровно! Не шуми, баклан!
Щас на ясном, на глазу -
Все уроните слезу!
А девчонки сбацают канкан.

Ни один на свете раз
Не пройдёте мимо нас!
Этот - самый лучший ресторан…
Посмотри, какой портье -
В бриллиантах от Картье!
А девчонки cбацают канкан.             *

----------


## egorOFF

*   Не знаю, как найти слова,
Слова признания в любви.
Слегка кружится голова,
Когда смотрю в глаза твои. 
Я исчезаю в глубине
Манящей бездны этих глаз,
И никого как будто нет,
На белом свете, кроме нас.

Как я тебя люблю, словом не передать.
Как я с тобой хочу в небе одном летать.
Как без тебя грущу, прячась от суеты… 
Как я тебя люблю - знаешь лишь только ты.

Не знаю, где найти ответ. 
На глаз твоих вопрос простой....
Но для меня сомнений нет -
Соединила нас любовь.
Любую цену заплачу,
Чтоб счастье не остановить.
С тобою вместе улечу
Навстречу истинной любви.

Только лишь с тобой я мечтаю жить.
Только лишь с тобой буду счастлив я.
Только лишь тебя я могу любить.
Только лишь с тобой Бог хранит меня.                 *

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна мечта воплотилась в песню "Опять зима в России":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/978490/

----------


## egorOFF

> Ещё одна мечта воплотилась в песню "Опять зима в России":
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/978490/


Это здорово! :Yahoo:

----------


## egorOFF

* Она спасла его

Он, как сорванный с якоря,
И без сил в парусах,
Разрывался, себя коря,
За беспечность в волнах…
Штиль, ветрами обещанный,
Как всегда – обманул…
Но в объятиях женщины
Он тогда утонул. 

Она спасла его, рассудку вопреки.
Она спасла его, быть может, не любя…
Она спасла его от ледяной тоски,
Она спасла его от самого себя…

Он заделал пробоины,
И шпангоут поднял.
И компас успокоенный,
Новый курс указал…
Свежий ветер, подняв волну,
Зря ударил о борт.
Он уже не пойдёт ко дну -
Есть и пристань и порт.

Она спасла его, не помня о себе,
Она спасла его, хоть смерть считала дни…
Она спасла его наперекор судьбе.
Она спасла его, и счастливы они.
*

----------


## egorOFF

* Он, как сорванный с якоря,
И без сил в парусах,
Разрывался, себя коря,
За беспечность в волнах…
Штиль, ветрами обещанный,
Как всегда – обманул…
Но в объятиях женщины
Он тогда утонул. 

Она спасла его, рассудку вопреки.
Она спасла его, быть может, не любя…
Она спасла его от ледяной тоски,
Она спасла его от самого себя…

Не влекут миражи давно,
Хоть он вовсе не трус.
А компас неожиданно,
Указал новый курс…
Свежий ветер, подняв волну,
Зря ударил о борт.
Он уже не пойдёт ко дну -
Есть и пристань и порт.

Она спасла его, не помня о себе,
Она спасла его, хоть смерть считала дни…
Она спасла его наперекор судьбе.
Она спасла его, и счастливы они.

В бесконечности времени  
Смысл никто не постиг.
Ведь в любом измерении
Счастью дан только миг.
И никто к небесам его,
Не возьмёт для себя.
Без любимого самого -
Быть счастливым нельзя.

Она спасла его, не помня о себе,
Она спасла его, хоть смерть считала дни…
Она спасла его наперекор судьбе.
Она спасла его, и счастливы они.
*

----------


## egorOFF

*    Среди тысяч огней
Ищем свой, только свой –
Среди тысяч теней
Укрываясь…
Среди тысяч огней,
Среди тысяч теней 
Иногда откровенно теряясь.

А вокруг вороньё –
Всё кружит и кружит
Надо мной вороньё
Всё петляет…
А душа хочет петь,
А душа хочет жить –
И остынуть - ничуть не желает. 

И пусть вокруг
Смеются кореша,
Но я найду,
Найду свой огонёк,
А если вдруг
Сгорит моя душа,
То - не сгниёт,
Хотя бы - не сгниёт.

Где же ты, огонёк,
Только мой, мой родной,
Или ты – для меня –
Подаянье.
От обид и тревог
Избавитель ты мой
Я тебе принесу
Покаянье.

И пусть вокруг
Смеются кореша,
Но я найду,
Найду свой огонёк,
А если вдруг
Сгорит моя душа,
То - не сгниёт,
Хотя бы - не сгниёт.
*

----------


## egorOFF

* Разлучи меня…

Не пугай меня разлукой,
Не грози, не ворожи.
Непристало мне, подруга,
Жизнь менять на миражи.
Не удержишь это в тайне,
Как в руке - огонь свечи.
Угадай моё желанье -
От разлуки отлучи.
От разлуки отлучи.

Разлучи меня со страхом,
Разлучи меня с бедой,
Чтоб не плакать над утратой,
И боготворить любовь.
Разлучи меня однажды,
С перекрёстками в судьбе.
Разлучи меня отважно,
И оставь одной себе.
И оставь одной себе.

Я забуду, что случалось
В этом мире до тебя…
Так хочу, чтоб ты осталась,
Никогда не уходя.
Ты мне сердце отогреешь,
Огоньком души в ночи.
Я уверен, ты сумеешь -
От разлуки отлучить.
От разлуки отлучить.

Так разлучи меня с разлукой,
Разлучи меня с бедой,
Чтоб не жалить сердце мукой,
И боготворить любовь.
Разлучи меня, родная,
С одинокою судьбой.
Разлучи, меня спасая,
И оставь себе одной.
И оставь себе одной.                  *

----------


## Black Lord

> Не пугай меня разлукой,
> Не грози, не ворожи.
> Непристало мне, подруга,
> Жизнь менять на миражи.


Шипко хороший романс!
Спасибо. :br:

----------


## egorOFF

> Шипко хороший романс!
> Спасибо.


Всегда рад - для того и пишу...  :Yes4:

----------


## egorOFF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZT_9...eature=mh_lolz

----------


## egorOFF

*    Переживаний
В сердце метки –
Смотрю на женщин, чуть дыша…
Предел желаний
Сердцеедки –
Моя чистейшая душа.

Ни разу в душу,
Не разувшись,
Я сам к себе не залезал.
А ты, Матрёна,
Мать ядрёна…
Запёрлась, как на сеновал!

Вся, будто только
Что из хлева –
Приколготила... и куда?!
Меня без толка,
И без хлеба,
Ты проглотила, как удав.

Но, хрен меня ты…
Переваришь!
Огонь кислот твоих ослаб…
Слегка помятый
Я, ты знаешь… -
Ещё сгожусь для многих баб! 

Приду, как вата -
Не за кровью…
Но также - мягонько, любя… 
Придурковато
Не закрою
Обратный выход для себя.

И быть двух мнений
Тут не может –
Порыв душевной чистоты,
И пылкий дух - не
Повод всё же,
Стать мальчиком твоей мечты.         *

----------


## egorOFF

*  Нельзя того, чего нельзя, 
Летать бы нам, да крыльев нету.
А все - запретного хотят,
К примеру, короля – к ответу.

Хотят того, хотят сего…
А где на всех всего набраться?
Вот, потому и ничего…
И никому. И зря стараться.

Всё суета… и поделом –
Грядёт тупик цивилизации.
Сознанье стёрто бытиём,
И все теряются в прострации.

Зачем бежать во власти дел?
И так, казалось бы, нормально.
Но бездуховности предел
Торопит за материальным. 

Как Буридановский осёл –
Помрёшь, покуда выбирешь…
Но не возьмёшь, что приобрёл,
А только то, что потеряешь.

Придёшь истраченной душой,
Для воскрешения – негодной.
Ничтожный раб судьбы иной –
Чертовски небогоугодной.             *

----------


## didistudio

А мы даже клип сняли на песню, зацените))) Если есть хорошие тексты присылайте!!! группа DIMAX http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrM2oxDZG74

----------


## egorOFF

*  Про птиц

Мой старый дед Степан Егоров –
Авторитет среди шахтёров –
На мировой войне убит.
И неизвестно где лежит.

А дед родной – Кузьма Егоров,
Прошёл войну без разговоров,
Три года на передовой…
Берлин, Победа – и домой.
И снова в шахту, и в забой.

припев
А в шахте птицы не летают –
А в шахте уголёк рубают…
Там под землёй тяжёлый труд.
Там даже птицы не поют.

А батька мой, Иван Егоров.
Три поколения шахтёров –
Как быстро времечко бежит,
Вот голос в горле и дрожит –
Уже на кладбище лежит.

припев
Зато их мухи не кусают.
Зато к ним птицы прилетают –
За их простой шахтёрский труд
Простые песенки поют.

Меня зовут Егор Егоров.
Живу на улице шахтёров.
Живу в бараке сорок лет,
Рубаю супчик на обед…
А угля в шахте больше нет.

припев
А в шахте птицы не летают –
А в шахте уголёк рубают…
Там под землёй тяжёлый труд.
Там даже птицы не поют.

*

----------


## egorOFF

* Наколи

В подворотнях нищие
Шарят на карман.
Лупает  глазищами
Чёрный  басурман.
Я рубаху заголил –
Ты ж – профессионал –
Ну, давай, мне наколи
Беломорканал.

Наколи, тебя прошу я,
Подсвети фонариком…
«Не забуду мать родную,
И отца – бухарика!»
Наколи, тебя прошу,
Подсвети фонарь…
«Не забуду, не прощу!»
Вот и весь словарь.

Ты, конечно, не матрос…
Да и я – не вор.
Видишь пачку папирос –
Это – Беломор.
Если хочешь – покури…
Знаю - не кальян.
Ты мне только наколи
Беломорканал.

Наколи, тебя прошу я,
Подсвети фонариком…
«Не забуду мать родную,
И отца – бухарика!»
Наколи, тебя прошу,
Подсвети фонарь…
«Не забуду, не прощу!»
Вот и весь словарь.

Я по буквам напишу –
Даже в темноте –
По - простому расскажу
За расклады те…
Мать, отец… житьё-бытьё…
Так же, как у вас.
Просто север, ё-маё,
Это - не Кавказ.

Наколи, тебя прошу я,
Подсвети фонариком…
«Не забуду мать родную,
И отца – бухарика!»
Наколи, тебя прошу,
Подсвети фонарь…
«Не забуду, не прощу!»
Вот и весь словарь. *

----------


## egorOFF

*  Звёздочки-гвоздички

    В детстве был, конечно, я -
вовсе не отличник...
И, тебя, наверное, 
дёргал за косички.
Только помню, как во сне - 
я принёс цветок,
Ты же указала мне -
строго за порог.

До утра под окнами
я тогда скучал,
До утра под звёздами
о тебе мечтал…
Встретил в одиночестве 
розовый рассвет.
Как же мне не хочется
забывать тех лет.

припев

Звёздочки, звёздочки, 
белые гвоздички,
Падают звёздочки - 
наших дней странички.
Нам одну бы, дальнюю, 
как-то сохранить.
И обиду давнюю
надо бы забыть.

Годы пролетели, 
отзвенела юность.
Дети повзрослели,
а любовь вернулась…
И когда, как водится,
я принёс цветы,
До утра на улицу
не пустила ты.

Припев 2 раза.         *

----------


## Лев

> Как же мне не хочется
> забывать тех лет.


Вот это не очень, а как тебе это?:
"Помнить очень хочется радости тех лет"
*Мечты сбываются!*
Сегодня записал "Звёздочки-гвоздички" :Smile3: 
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/623777.html

----------


## Лев

*Всем летнего настроения!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1025749/

----------


## egorOFF

*  Душа хрустальной красоты

 Душа хрустальной красоты,
По всей земле скиталась ты,
Пытаясь вырваться за рамки -
Осуществить свои мечты.
Ты ошибалась много раз,
Но выставлялась напоказ -
Искала мастера огранки –
Чтобы открыл в тебе алмаз...

припев
Зачем бежишь ты от себя,
Зачем бежишь куда-то прочь?
Зачем страдая и любя,
Себя не хочешь превозмочь?

Он чистоты твоей не знал,
Но всё же огранил кристалл,
И драгоценную оправу
Червоным золотом связал.
Огранки чёткие черты,
Но в рамки втиснуты мечты,
И неизбежную отраву
Его щедрот испила ты... 

припев

В твоей кристальной чистоте,
В твоей алмазной красоте,
На первый взгляд – определённо –
Мечты и чаянья не те.
Не разобрать невнятных слов,
Не разглядеть полночных снов,
И ты, как будто обречённо,
Уходишь в мир полутонов...

припев
*

----------


## egorOFF

Стихи, видеоклип - Владимир Егоров, аудиотрек - Сергей Давыдов

----------


## egorOFF

Дрожит рука, и путаются мысли,
Уж столько лет, как оборвалась нить.
Но этот номер – не забуду в жизни,
И наконец, пытаюсь позвонить.

В мобильнике садится батарейка.
Противным писком на ухо дыша, 
Смеётся надо мной судьба - злодейка,
Предоставляя этот слабый шанс.

Гудки тревожно разрывают душу,
Ищу слова - сказать тебе - прости.
А стук в груди как будто глуше, глуше... 
И горло ком сжимает до кости. 

Твои слова - мне близкие до боли -
Алло, я слушаю. И что сказать в ответ?
Смахнул слезу, протёкшую на волю,
И выдавил - Да, это я, привет!

Мы снова вместе, на границе века,
Быть может, Бог, отпустит мне грехи…
Ты знаешь – время – беспощадный лекарь,
И я опять пишу тебе стихи…

А помнишь, мам, как я ушёл из дому,
Твоей молитвой до сих пор храним…
Перезвоню сейчас по городскому,
Давай ещё с тобой поговорим…

----------


## egorOFF

Старенькая мантия,
Рваный капюшон.
Что такое магия -
Точно знает он.
Публика почтенная
Так и ждёт чудес.
А за ним вселенная –
Таинство небес.

Накладные волосы,
Самодельный грим.
В результате фокуса -
Цел и невредим -
Вышел и раскланялся,
И собрал цветы.
А вселенной таинство
Обратилось в дым.

Веришь ли, не веришь,
Сомневаешься.
Только не проверишь,
Не сознаешься.
Сам себе не скажешь –
Правда или нет.
Никогда не знаешь –
Есть ли тут ответ.

Скрылся за кулисами
Добрый чародей,
Погрустнели лицами
Тысячи людей.
В нашей жизни вовсе нет
Места чудесам.
Для чего же фокусник
Делает их сам?

Веришь ли, не веришь,
Сомневаешься.
Только не проверишь,
Не сознаешься.
Сам себе не скажешь –
Правда или нет.
Никогда не знаешь –
Есть ли тут ответ.

----------


## egorOFF

Однажды ветер тебе укажет единственно верный путь,
Но ты упрямо поднимешь парус, в надежде с пути свернуть.
Ты веришь, что лишь немного ещё впереди тревог,
И там, где закончится дорога – 
море, море, море, море, 
Море других дорог, 
море других дорог, 
море других дорог…

В морях зовут свои горизонты, там бродят свои шторма,
Свои порядки, свои законы, свои пути в океан.
Пути, что тебе желанны, на выбор, на долгий срок… 
И там, где кончаются океаны – 
море, море, море, море, 
Море других дорог,
море других дорог,
море других дорог…

Однажды ветер тебе укажет единственно верный путь,
Лети за ветром, лети, и даже не думай с пути свернуть.
Перечить судьбе нелепо, небесный царит чертог.
Но там, где кончается это небо –
море, море, море, море, 
Море других дорог,
море других дорог,
море других дорог…

----------


## egorOFF

Подари

Мы с тобой знакомы лишь мгновенье,
У тебя плохое настроенье.
Равнодушные глаза твои
Не желают слышать о любви.

Я нашёл прекрасное решенье –
У меня сегодня день рожденья,
Я хочу тебя развеселить,
И прошу себя мне подарить.

Подари мне этот день, этот вечер,
Подари мне свои губы и плечи,
А под утро, если скажешь - люблю,
Навсегда тебе себя подарю.

Ты смеёшься, в чём же тут причина,
Разве для тебя - я не мужчина,
Не спеши, серьёзно посмотри –
Подари себя мне, подари. 

Подари мне этот день, этот вечер,
Подари мне свои губы и плечи,
Дай мне шанс, и если скажешь - люблю,
Навсегда тебе себя подарю.

Подари мне маленькую радость,
Я хочу, чтоб ты всегда смеялась,
Я хочу тебя боготворить,
Подари, себя мне подари.

Подари мне этот день, этот вечер,
Подари мне свои губы и плечи,
А под утро, если скажешь - люблю,
Навсегда тебе себя подарю.

Подари мне этот день, этот вечер,
Подари мне свои губы и плечи,

Подари мне этот день, этот вечер,
Подари мне свои губы и плечи...

----------


## Лев

*Вчера стих - сегодня песня:* http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...82347#editForm

----------


## egorOFF

Жили – были, ладили,
Сорванцы…
В детском доме братики –
Близнецы.
Всё на свете поровну – 
Боль и смех…
В общем, было здорово – 
Как у всех.

Одежонка скромная,
Дерзкий взгляд.
Вся страна огромная -
Для ребят.
Койки, табуреточки -
Есть у них,
И одна лишь тумбочка –
На двоих.

Жили братья ветренно,
С огоньком…
Под свою ответственность
Военком –
На границу вместе их –
Охранять…
Родину от нечисти
Защищать.

Полоса контрольная -
Бахромой.
Вся страна огромная
За спиной.
Три рожка в подсумочке,
Автомат,
И на пару тумбочка –
У солдат.

Видно, это братикам -
Навсегда.
Служба для солдатика -
Как судьба.
Не изменишь, стало быть
Ничего...
И один из них погиб. 
Вот и всё.

Продымит священник за
Упокой...
На заставе - памятник
Со звездой.
Что там эта звёздочка -
По - уму...
И на кой мне тумбочка
Одному?!

----------


## egorOFF

Не отличаю ямба от хорея,
Не разбираюсь в ритмике стиха.
Пою – не очень. Впрочем – как умею.
Сольфеджию не выучил пока.

Короче – не поэт. И не прозаик,
Не музыкант, и даже – не певец.
А если выпью – так совсем мерзавец.
Не зря, как видно, бил меня отец.

Но, не заметив данного конфуза,
Видать, любовь - действительно слепа,
Меня всё чаще посещает Муза.
Не позволяя, так сказать, «пропасть».

И как назло, всегда приходит ночью!
Я, говорит, замёрзла, вся дрожу…
И шепчет мне, что очень меня хочет…
Наверно я чего-нибудь рожу.

И будет настоящий день рожденья,
Точнее - ночь рожденья у него.
Так хочется родить стихотворенье!
Но вот пока - не вышло ничего.

----------


## egorOFF

Если тебе надоело всё, что творится вокруг тебя,
Если пока что не всё равно, и осталось чуть-чуть тепла,
Сердце своё открой, и даже поднявшись на самый верх,
Душу свою открой  – дай ей свободу, которой нет!
Дай ей свободу!
Дай ей свободу!
Дай ей свободу!
И пусть будет, как будет.

Если ты хочешь себя понять, и понять, что такое жизнь,
Если ты хочешь узнать, как жить, принимая всё так, как есть,
Сердце своё открой, и даже скатившись на самый низ,
Душу свою открой – дай ей свободу сейчас и здесь!
Дай ей свободу!
Дай ей свободу!
Дай ей свободу!
И пусть будет, как будет.

Если ты хочешь увидеть мир, а не просто смотреть вокруг,
Если тебе интересно быть – быть всегда лишь самим собой,
Сердце своё открой  – радости встреч и боли разлук, 
Душу свою открой – дай ей свободу любой ценой –
Дай ей свободу!
Дай ей свободу!
Дай ей свободу!
И пусть будет, как будет.

----------


## egorOFF

Цыганский мотив

Эй, цыганочка, давай, давай, отплясывай,
Да в жаркий таборный костёр огня подбрасывай, 
А ты, цыган, давай, давай, струну подстраивай, 
Да под гитарный перебор,
Да под гитарный перебор 
Судьбу рассказывай.

Что ты, старый добрый друг, да весь такой седой, 
Помню выходил на круг ты самый молодой…
Жерновами катят годы под гитарный звон,
Какова цена свободы, 
Какова цена свободы,
Не расскажет он.

Эй, давай, давай, давай, давай, отплясывай,
Да в жаркий таборный костёр огня подбрасывай, 
Эй, давай, давай, давай, струну подстраивай, 
Да под гитарный перебор,
Да под гитарный перебор 
Судьбу рассказывай.

Расстилается с рассветом только степь да степь…
Нам с тобой за вольным ветром видно, не успеть. 
Нет пути на этом свете в наш цыганский рай,
Подтяни струну покрепче, 
Подтяни струну покрепче,
Да играй, играй...

Эй, давай, давай, давай, давай, отплясывай,
Да в жаркий таборный костёр огня подбрасывай, 
Эй, давай, давай, давай, струну подстраивай, 
Да под гитарный перебор,
Да под гитарный перебор 
Судьбу рассказывай.

----------


## egorOFF

http://webfile.ru/6168959

В соавторстве с Татьяной Чернёвой (Череповец)
Автор музыки, аранж, вокал - Алексей Ростов (Москва)

Юбилей разлуки

Что теперь вспоминать,
Столько лет мимо нас пролетело.
Что-то было не так, не сложилось, прошло стороной.
Я не знал, что сказать,
Ты меня удержать не хотела... 
Но частичками душ мы тогда обменялись с тобой.

припев

Предугадать свою судьбу мы не могли
И так беспечно разомкнули руки.
Могли бы праздновать рождение любви,
А отмечаем юбилей разлуки.

Наш стремительный век - 
Королевство случайных мгновений.
Миг рожденья любви не дано угадать никому.
Яркий образ поблек,
У меня больше нет вдохновенья,
Словно высохли краски, но сам не пойму - почему…

Не грусти и не плачь,
Всё вернуть нам уже неподвластно,
Призрак нашей любви растворился в далёкой ночи.
Безымянный скрипач
Наши души терзает напрасно…
Мы забыли мотив. Эта песня давно не звучит.

----------


## egorOFF

http://webfile.ru/6176000

Василий Буйницкий преподнёс мне неожиданный подарок.

----------


## egorOFF

1
Белых журавлей
Поднебесный клин 
Мне разбередил душу.
Где-то там вдали,
На краю земли,
Победил апрель стужу.

припев
Журавлиный клин,
Журавлиный клин, 
Ты не рви, ты не рви сердце,
Журавлиный клин, 
Журавлиный клин 
Белая, белая песня.

2
Поднебесный клин,
Журавлиный крик.
Всё ещё в моей власти.
Где-то там вдали,
Журавлиный клин, 
Отыщи моё счастье.

припев

Журавлиный клин 
Журавлиный клин, 
Ты не рви, ты не рви сердце,
Журавлиный клин 
Журавлиный клин,
Ты моя, ты моя песня.

----------


## egorOFF

1
Эх, спой, цыганочка, ты спой, моя хорошая,
А ты, гитара, подыграй, да подыграй.
Успокойте моё сердце заполошное,
А ты гори, гори, костёр, не угасай.

припев
Эх, цыганская любовь, песня страстная,
Ты обману жарких слов неподвластная.
Эх, цыганская душа, песня вольная,
Ты, цыганская судьба, беспокойная.

2
А ты давай поворожи, да поразгадывай,
Святую правду расскажи, да расскажи.
И ты, гитара, говори, не обманывай,
Да ещё раз повтори, да для души...

----------


## egorOFF

1
Ароматом полей дышат звёздочки ранние…
В колокольчиках ветер поёт серебром. 
Расскажи поскорей мне желания тайные,
Эта ночка укроет нас лунным шатром.

припевчик
Улыбается луна долгожданная,
Поцелуй меня, моя ненаглядная,
До утра тебя ласкать не устану я,
Неприступная моя, да желанная.

2
Не спеши прогонять эту ночь чудотворную,
Задержись хоть немного, рассвет золотой.
Дай, ещё обниму недотрогу притворную,
Подарившую мне неземную любовь.

----------


## egorOFF

1
Моя профессия - война.
Добро должно быть с кулаками,
ведь зло придумано не нами.
Храни меня, моя страна,
моя профессия - война.
2
Моя профессия - война.
Её никто не выбирает,
её никто не привечает,
но до сих пор она нужна -
моя профессия - война.

припев
Моя профессия - война.
Простите ангелы-хранители,
простите, милые родители,
простите, дети и жена.
Моя профессия - война.

3
Моя профессия - война.
И в ней немало конкурентов,
и нет совсем аплодисментов,
и запредельная цена.
Моя профессия - война.
4
Моя профессия - война,
и убивать - моя работа...
Но часто грустно от чего-то,
что не для всех пришла весна.
Моя профессия - война.

припев
Моя профессия - война.
Простите ангелы-хранители,
простите, милые родители,
простите, дети и жена.
Меня истратила война.
Меня истратила война.
Меня истратила война.

----------


## egorOFF

Есть у нас столица,
есть у нас деревня.
Деловые лица,
самоуправленья.
Армия, налоги,
символ государства.
Дураки, дороги -
вот такое царство.

Вот такая песня,
вот такая басня.
Не имею воли -
не имею щастья.

Ходят друг за другом
по земному кругу -
прежние подруги -
Наденька и Люба...
Я им присягаю,
через день, к примеру.
Но порой пугаюсь -
не ушла бы Вера!

Вот такая песня,
вот такая басня.
Не имею воли -
не имею щастья.

----------


## egorOFF

ещё вариант

1
Моя профессия - война.
Не знаю, кто на свете правит,
но зло придумано не нами,
и есть в любые времена,
моя профессия - война.
2
Моя профессия - война.
её никто не привечает,
она ничем не привлекает,
но до сих пор она нужна -
моя профессия - война.

припев
Моя профессия - война.
Спасите, ангелы-хранители,
не плачьте, милые родители,
простите, дети и жена.
Моя профессия - война.

3
Моя профессия - война.
И в ней немало конкурентов,
потерь жестокие проценты,
и запредельная цена.
Моя профессия - война.
4
Моя профессия - война,
и воевать - моя работа...
Но часто грустно от чего-то,
что не для всех придёт весна.
Моя профессия - война.

припев
Моя профессия - война.
Простите ангелы-хранители,
простите, милые родители,
простите, дети и жена.
Меня истратила война.
Меня истратила война.
Меня истратила война.

----------


## egorOFF

1
Ароматом полей 
дышат звёздочки ранние,
В колокольчиках ветер звенит серебром. 
Расскажи поскорей 
мне желания тайные,
Этой сказочной ночью под лунным шатром.

припев

Я больше не хочу ходить 
вокруг да около.
Давно то стонет, то звонит
под сердцем колокол.
А ты казалась мне такою неприступною,
зачем скрывала от меня, 
зачем скрывала от меня, 
зачем скрывала от меня любовь безумную.

2
Никогда не забыть 
эту ночку короткую.
Задержись, хоть немного, рассвет золотой.
Подожди, не буди,
недотрогу притворную,
Подарившую мне неземную любовь.

----------


## egorOFF

Чистота красоты
Представляется жутко нелепой.
Совершенство мечты 
Развенчал откровенный ответ.
Значит краски пусты,
Вдохновенье потеряно где-то.
Я бросаю в огонь отголоски истраченных лет.

Всё былое во прах,
Разотрёт беспощадное время.
Поднялась на глазах 
Неизбежная горка песка.
Отгоревший очаг
Закоптили поленья забвенья,
Да на углях сопит, огоньками играя, тоска.

Перепишешь ли жизнь 
На сегодня от самого детства...
Миражи оживить
Не поможет шаманский обряд.
Чем ещё дорожить?
Ничего не оставлю в наследство.
Прах развеют ветра. Жалко, рукописи - не горят.

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## egorOFF

Благодарю тебя, Kliakca!
Давненько я тут не был - с прошлого года :Blush2:

----------


## egorOFF

песенка о Свободном времени

Уже поостыло
бунтарское племя.
Забыта дорога
геройских утех.
И вот наступило 
Свободное время.
Да только свобода 
пока - не для всех.

Свободное время –
короткое время!
Спешу насладиться,
побольше успеть.
Свободное время –
нелёгкое бремя.
И в нём пообжиться
сумеют не все. 

Не каждый имеет
свободное время.
Не каждый желает
забросить дела...
Бродить по аллеям,
надеясь и веря,
Что время подарит
немного тепла.

Свободного времени
много не надо.
Дают осторожно, 
как будто на чай.
Свободное время -
такая награда,
которую можно
всю жизнь получать.

Свободное время –
пустая дешёвка.
К зарплате оно 
не прибавит нулей.
Свободное время –
такая морковка…
Желанней всего
и дороже рублей. 

Я часто гуляю,
заброшенный всеми,
среди разномастных,
цветастых
знамён.
Я так убиваю 
свободное время,
и жду настоящих - 
Свободных
Времён.

Я жду настоящих -
Свободных
Времён.

Я жду настоящих -
Свободных
Времён.

----------


## egorOFF

Детская народная песенка

Прилежные детишки
В песочнице снуют.
Задорные мальчишки
Скульптуры создают.
Мосты, дороги, замки
Нам строят сыновья.
И крепости, и танки.
А мой слепил себя.

Мальчишкам всё едино,
У них сомнений нет -
Вода, песок и глина –
Вот и весь рецепт.

Девчонки кашу варят,
Куличики пекут.
Ещё борщи заправят,
По формам разольют.
Котлета на второе,
И лёгкий майонез.
Пусть тесто не крутое,
Зато крутой замес.

Хоть это не едим мы,
У них готов обед.
Вода, песок и глина –
Вот и весь рецепт.

Кричат интеллигенты -
Недолго до беды,
Не те ингредиенты!
Но только из еды -
Не стоит делать культа,
Коль разносолов нет.
Ведь Самый Первый Скульптор –
Слепил автопортрет -

Вода, песок и глина –
Вот и весь рецепт.
Вода, песок и глина –
Вот и весь рецепт.

----------


## egorOFF

Пинаю гальку,
пленницу прибоя,
играю пеной,
бреду по краю.
По краю берега,
по краю моря,
по краю неба,
по краю горя.

Зачем отсюда,
и куда подался,
простите, правда -
я сам не знаю.
По краю берега,
по краю мая,
по краю снега,
по краю рая.

Ролей приметных
я не играю.
Для любопытных
я повторяю -
Простите, господа,
бреду по краю,
по краю берега,
по краю края.

Простите, господа,
бреду по краю,
по краю берега,
по краю края.

Я сам не знаю,
что повстречаю,
не понимаю - о чём мечтаю.
Но ощущаю - 
придёт награда.
И я шагаю -
по краю ада.

Но ощущаю - 
придёт награда.
И я шагаю -
по краю ада.

----------


## egorOFF

1
Размывает солнечный рассвет
томное очарованье ночи.
Колокольным звоном на заре
день встречает православный Отче.


припев

Колокольный звон,
Колокольный звон,
Выше облаков улетает он.
Колокольный звон,
Колокольный звон,
То ли зов богов, то ли чей-то стон.
То ли зов богов, то ли стон.

2
Распустив надежды паруса,
каждый может стать частицей Бога.
От любви до веры только шаг -
самая короткая дорога.

3
Колокольным звоном на заре
никогда не поздно насладиться.
Поклонится Богу на земле,
Господу на небе помолиться.

----------


## egorOFF

Мышь

Наверно у всех бывает,
бухаешь, 
горишь, 
творишь...
И на тебе -
вылезает
из холодильника
мышь.

Привет, 
вредитель, 
жива ещё?
А я вот на стройке жил.
Иди, 
погляди
товарищей -
вон сколько
насторожил.

Да ладно тебе,
непьющая,
я знаю, что говорю.
Давай,
подбегай,
закусим ща,
а я по одной налью.
Судьба кренделей
наставила,
как вспомнишь -
всю ночь не спишь.
А ты меня
позабавила
из холодильника мышь.

Слышь, 
мышь, 
ты прочувствуй правило -
не выпьешь -
не повторю,
давай-ка сперва -
за здравие,
я знаю, что говорю.
А после, давай - 
как водится -
помянем...
за упокой...
у нас всё одно -
бессонница,
но каждый пока живой.

Она мне: - 
Послушай, фраер, на -
Словами глаголет,
вишь!
Какое такое правило?
Ты думай,
что говоришь!
Да если б мы
пили 
горькую,
и пели -
шумел камыш.
Ты не угостил бы
коркою
из холодильника мышь!

Вам, 
людям,
без медитации
суть сущего
не постичь.
А нам - 
вовсе нет дистанции
до вечного,
может быть.

Вот ты нас не уважаешь,
с ухмылкой сказала мышь,

Так говори, что знаешь,
и думай, что говоришь.

Наверное
это слабость,
захочешь,
не повторишь.
Какая же 
это гадость -
из холодильника мышь.
Но чаще всё
замечаю -
её я
благодарю.
Ведь я говорю,
что знаю,
и думаю,
что говорю.

Я говорю,
что думаю,
и знаю, 
что говорю.

----------


## egorOFF

Я блуждаю - на ощупь -
 наивным слепцом.
Среди тысяч, что ропщут,
невинны лицом.
Среди сотен  блаженных,
спасённых творцом,
Я ищу - одного -
под терновым венцом.

Здесь везде западня
для чужой красоты.
Я устал от вранья
и посулов пустых,
Я брожу, забываю 
земные мечты.
Я достигнуть мечтаю
Его высоты.

Я стараюсь постичь
Его Истину слов.
Не могу исключить
ни камней, ни оков.
Посреди ничего 
жду святую Любовь.
Я услышу Его,
если буду готов.

Если нет - то - как прежде -
останусь слепцом.
Среди тысяч проезжих, 
невинных лицом.
Среди сотен блаженных, 
спасённых творцом -
там, где нет никого -
под терновым венцом.

----------


## egorOFF

В пыль - дорогую шляпу,
в свет - седину волос
бросил почти Шаляпин -
с виду почти Христос.

Голос такой похожий
и просветлённый лик.
Песня - мороз по коже,
волосы шевелит...

В поисках новой жизни
для прохожих и для бродяг,
ненастоящий нищий -
горлопанит на площадях.

Ненастоящий нищий -
горлопанит на площадях.

Гвозди ему бы в руки,
или копьё в ребро...
Примет чужие муки -
шляпное серебро.

Слабое утешенье -
нет за спиной креста.
Дайте на воскрешенье
славящему Христа.

Жалости он не ищет,
свято веруя в чудеса.
Ненастоящий нищий -
просто чёрная полоса.

Ненастоящий нищий -
просто чёрная полоса.

----------


## egorOFF

У Людей вокруг -
всё порядочком -
и домишки, и детушки рядышком.
Делят долечки,
да стараются,
потихонечку 
поднимаются.

А моя стезя - 
всё под горочку.
Всё под горочку, по пути скользя.
И свернуть нельзя,
и уснуть нельзя -
Гонит под гору моя тропочка.

Мне в глаза глядят
все уверенно -
всё отмерено, да всё отрезано.
И соврёт любой, 
да не покается -
Их чужая боль 
не касается.

Погляжу вокруг - 
всё без радости -
и пришёл в никуда, и куда брести...
И не рад я их
роду-племени,
да искать своих
нету времени.

И моя стезя - 
всё под горочку.
Всё под горочку, по пути скользя.
И свернуть нельзя, 
и уснуть нельзя -
Гонит под гору моя тропочка.

----------


## egorOFF

ещё вариант

У Людей кругом -
всё порядочком -
и домишки, и детушки рядышком.
Всё налажено,
всё ухожено.
Да всё заложено,
ну рвут из кожи вон...

Аки пчёлочки -
носят взяточки.
И пока не пришёл добрый пасечник -
все стараются,
да за долечку...
Поднимаются
потихонечку.

А моя стезя - 
всё под горочку.
Всё под горочку, по пути скользя.
И свернуть нельзя,
отдохнуть нельзя -
Гонит под гору моя тропочка.

Мне в глаза глядят
все уверенно -
всё отмерено, да всё отрезано.
И соврёт любой, 
да не покается -
Их чужая боль 
не касается.

Погляжу вокруг - 
всё без радости -
и забрёл не туда, и куда брести...
И не рад я их
роду-племени,
да искать своих
нету времени.

И моя стезя - 
всё под горочку.
Всё под горочку, по пути скользя.
И найти нельзя, 
и уйти нельзя.
Затерялася моя тропочка.

----------


## egorOFF

Зеркал кривится амальгама,
не в силах отразить лица.
Не зря меня любила мама,
пока не родила в сенцах. 

Не зря пугались все соседи
и все собаки и коты.
А также волки и медведи,
и даже девки, и менты.

Куды там ихний Квазимодо,
кому цыганка не дала, 
Мне не доверили приходу
хоть раз тряхнуть колокола.

Как будто я настолько страшен,
что краше в гроб кладут, крестясь.
Что даже черти - как бы - наши.
А я ведь - божие дитя.

А ты - дитя иной природы,
но ровно также "хороша".
Зеркал не переносит сроду
твоя вампирская душа.

В который раз, и всё не внове,
превозмогая вечный зов,
ты ради жизни жаждешь крови,
и отдаёшь взамен любовь.

А мне её и не хватало.
А крови - вдосталь, на беду.
Что жизнь? Любовь под одеялом.
А мне охота - на виду.

----------


## egorOFF

Сергей Дворцевой на мои стихи.

http://webfile.ru/6561225

Уже поостыло
бунтарское племя.
Забыта дорога
геройских утех.
И вот наступило
Свободное время.
Да только свобода
пока - не для всех.

Свободное время –
короткое время!
Спешу насладиться,
побольше успеть.
Свободное время –
нелёгкое бремя.
И в нём пообжиться
сумеют не все.

Не каждый имеет
свободное время.
Не каждый желает
забросить дела...
Бродить по аллеям,
надеясь и веря,
Что время подарит
немного тепла.

Свободного времени
много не надо.
Дают осторожно,
как будто на чай.
Свободное время -
такая награда,
которую можно
всю жизнь получать.

Свободное время –
пустая дешёвка.
К зарплате оно
не прибавит нулей.
Свободное время –
такая морковка…
Желанней всего
и дороже рублей.

Я часто гуляю,
заброшенный всеми,
среди разномастных,
цветастых
знамён.
Я так убиваю
свободное время,
и жду настоящих -
Свободных
Времён.

Я жду настоящих -
Свободных
Времён.

Я жду настоящих -
Свободных
Времён.

----------


## egorOFF

Премьера песни

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0GpG...ature=youtu.be

Жили – были, ладили,
Сорванцы…
В детском доме братики –
Близнецы.
Всё на свете поровну 
Боль и смех.
В общем, было здорово 
Как у всех.

Одежонка скромная,
Дерзкий взгляд.
Вся страна огромная 
Для ребят.
Койки, табуреточки 
Есть у них,
И одна лишь тумбочка 
На двоих.

Жили братья ветрено,
С огоньком.
Под свою ответственность
Военком -
На границу вместе их - 
Охранять.
Родину от нечисти
Защищать.

Полоса контрольная 
Бахромой.
Вся страна огромная
За спиной.
Три рожка в подсумочке,
Автомат,
И на пару тумбочка 
У солдат.

Видно, это братикам 
Навсегда.
Служба для солдатика 
Как судьба.
Разделили на двоих 
Трудный хлеб.
Да погиб один из них. 
Был... и нет.

Продымит священник
За упокой.
На заставе - памятник
Со звездой.
Что мне, эта звёздочка -
По - уму?
И на кой мне тумбочка
Одному?!

----------


## egorOFF

Все мы немного лошади - 
жалко - совсем немного.
Благослови нас, господи,
в радостную дорогу.

Благослови, пожалуйста,
силушки дай, грехи прости.
С именем Бога на устах
милостыни не нам просить.

Отроду запряжённые
в тягостные оглобли,
словно заворожённые, 
мы от кнута оглохли.

Врезаны шоры на глаза,
чувство свободы камерно.
Да на телегах тормоза
как приржавели намертво.

Только сегодня - раз - и всё... 
тёмной, безлунной ночью,
упряжь в лохмотья разнесём 
невероятной мощью.

Вывернем чёрное нутро, 
выпишем клички набело.
Если погоним напролом, 
можем домчаться засветло.

Все мы немного лошади - 
жалко - совсем немного.
Благослови нас, господи, 
в радостную дорогу.

Благослови, пожалуйста,
силушки дай, грехи прости.
С именем Бога на устах 
милостыни не нам просить.

----------


## egorOFF

Набухают
почки на деревьях.
Я гуляю
ночью на деревне.
Разбавляю
пивом самогонку.
Я страдаю
со своей девчонкой.

Ой, ты доля,
бедного мальчишки -
скромная доля
с бабкиной сберкнижки.
Это что же...
это ж непорядок!
Молодёжи не хватает бабок!

По погоде
подберу лопатку.
В огороде 
Закопаю бабку.
Есть вторая
бабка у подружки.
помогу ей
закопать старушку.

Ой, ты доля,
бедного мальчишки -
скромная доля
с бабкиной сберкнижки...
Это что же...
это ж непорядок!
Молодёжи не хватает бабок!

Мы в природе
наведём порядок...
В огороде
прикопаем бабок.
Сколько сможем -
пока молодые.
Жизнь такая,
а не мы такие.

Ой, ты доля,
бедного мальчишки -
скромная доля
с бабкиной сберкнижки...
Это что же...
это ж непорядок!
Молодёжи не хватает бабок!

----------


## egorOFF

Всё сказано, всё сыграно, всё спето.
До дыр затёрты темы и сюжеты,
И цены кем-то определены
На пошлые бумажные билеты,
Что не имеют, в принципе, цены.

Что сказано, будь сказано не к ночи.
Пора сметать границы полномочий 
Тем, кто себя сумеет изменить,
И променяет радость жить, как хочешь,
На редкую возможность - просто жить.

И вновь играть волшебными словами,
Не ведая чинов, регалий, званий...
Не требуя признания в веках,
Среди пустых людских воспоминаний,
И не боясь остаться в дураках.

И снова будет сказано, и спето...
Оплачено изменчивой монетой,
Где с каждым разом меньше серебра,
Когда чеканят новые портреты,
И наступает новая пора.

----------


## egorOFF

О чём грустит мечтательно,
несбыточном вовек,
ничем не примечательный,
обычный человек?
Любой за что-то ратует, 
живёт своей мечтой.
А я мечтаю радугой
украсить город мой.

А я мечтаю радугой 
украсить город мой.

Я поливаю улицы,
работой дорожу.
Люблю на солнце щуриться,
и с радугой дружу.
По городу пустынному
пройдусь живой водой.
А солнце светит в спину мне 
и радуга со мной.

А солнце светит в спину мне
и радуга со мной.

Торопит утро раннее - 
давай-ка, поскорей.
А я включаю радугу
для утренних людей.
Я этим не нарадуюсь -
во сне и наяву.
Вы смотрите на радугу,
а я на ней живу.

Вы смотрите на радугу,
а я на ней живу.

----------


## egorOFF

Я расскажу вам приметы простые -
знает их каждый дурак.
Самое главное в призрачном мире -
Водка.
Без водки никак.

Будь то пикник на просторах России, 
или приличный кабак -
Самое главное в кулинарии -
Водка.
Без водки никак.

Если какой-то баклан из бутылки - 
капнет тебе на пиджак -
Самое главное на... на поминки -
Водка.
Без водки никак.

Если красотка страшнее бифштекса -
знает кутила - маньяк -
Самое главное в азбуке секса -
Водка.
Без водки никак.

Если тебя от засилья прогресса
вдруг обуяла тоска -
Самое главное в снятии стресса -
Водка.
Без водки никак.

Друг или недруг с тобой непритворен,
нервно куря в полумрак -
Самое главное при разговоре -
Водка.
Без водки никак.

Я рассказал вам приметы простые -
знает их каждый дурак.
Самое главное в призрачном мире -
Водка.
Без водки никак.

----------


## egorOFF

Прошу прощения напрасно,
 наверное я не права.
И совершенно безучастно
 звучат дежурные слова.

припев

Прости, прости,
 всему виною лето,
в котором наша кончилась весна.
Прости, прости,
 не требую ответа.
И только в этом вся моя вина.

Что я прощения не стою,
 не верю, да и не пойму.
Давай расстанемся с тобою,
 мы оба знаем, почему.

Пропала трепетность былая,
 любовь исчезла, и давно.
Простишь ли ты меня - не знаю,
 и мне, признаться, всё равно.

----------


## egorOFF

1
Прокатилась жизни речечка с обрыва,
исцарапала по камушкам года.
И течёт куда-то вдаль неторопливо,
только всё куда-то не туда.

и вот...

Я безпаспортный, бездомный, безработный...
вот такая, беспонтовая фигня.
А я - беспринципный, бездетный, беззаботный...
не желаю беспоко-о-о-о-иться я.

2
Что ты, речечка, петляешь, на забаву
кружевами окаймляешь берега.
Что разносишь обо мне дурную славу -
репутация подмочена слегка.

дескать...

Я безпаспортный, бездомный, безработный...
вот такая, беспонтовая фигня.
А я - беспринципный, бездетный, беззаботный...
не желаю беспоко-о-о-о-иться я.

3
Выноси-ка речка к морю-окияну!
Напои меня солёною водой!
Я хочу напиться, пусть не буду пьяный,
но смогу понять, что всё-таки - живой!

ведь я...

... безпаспортный, бездомный, безработный...
вот такая, беспонтовая фигня.
И я - беспринципный, бездетный, беззаботный...
не желаю беспоко-о-о-о-иться я.

----------


## egorOFF

Чёрно-белая душа, чёрно-белая,
Ничего с такой душой не поделаешь.
Чёрно-белая душа - доминошная,
Словно полная луна полуношная.

Я по молодости лет верил в "отче наш",
Да запал на душу мне воровской кураж.
Оказалось, воровать проще, чем просить,
Вот и господа принять не хватило сил.

Распиналась мать моя пред иконою:
Скоро вся душа твоя станет чёрною,
Монастырь тебя спасёт от мирских сует,
Там, за каменной стеной, обратишься в свет.

Я в ворота постучал с золотым крестом,
Настоятель обещал взять послушником.
Среди братии стал братом неназванным -
Знать крещёный, да ещё не помазанный.

Я обитель сторожил от лихих людей,
Как-то ночью прихватил я двоих парней.
Не ломились бы они по дворам чужим -
Не пропели бы попы панихиду им.

А мне маяться теперь, а мне каяться -
Душегубом не хотел я прославиться.
Но куда б не повела тропка белая,
Всюду чёрные дела только делаю.

Чёрно-белая душа, чёрно-белая,
Ничего с такой душой не поделаешь.
Чёрно-белая душа - доминошная,
Словно полная луна полуношная.

----------

